# I just accidentlied all over the new HIVE! lol



## Relique du Madde

Forked from:  HideyhideyhideyHIVE, Hodehodehodeho 



			
				Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> ::whistles innocently::





DISCUSS


----------



## Blackrat

*Brings food to the Hive*


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> Forked from:  HideyhideyhideyHIVE, Hodehodehodeho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DISCUSS



What is this?  A discussion forum or what?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Nope.  It's a forem telpahy.   Rightnow I'msndigyou strange thought as a result you will o to the rest room and some some things which would get you arrested if you did them in public on the street, and on a cop's shoe.


----------



## Phaezen

The Hive is dead, Long live the Hive!

Oooo food *nom*


----------



## megamania

The Hive awakens......   sorta.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Eats all the food in the Hive, including Phaezen*


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Galeros said:


> *Eats all the food in the Hive, including Phaezen*



Phaezen is food? 
Ah, well, now he is.


----------



## Phaezen

Galeros said:


> *Eats all the food in the Hive, including Phaezen*




GetitorfmegetitorfmegetitORFme

*distracts Galeros with a plate of chocmint cookies*

*runs*


----------



## Wereserpent

Phaezen said:


> GetitorfmegetitorfmegetitORFme
> 
> *distracts Galeros with a plate of chocmint cookies*
> 
> *runs*




*Eats the cookies*


----------



## Dog Moon

Yummmm, cookies!


----------



## megamania

Stop playin with your food and just consume him already.  The cookies are for desert (or my own get-ta-way  )


----------



## megamania

Welp... spent the day shopping and paying bills as we get ready for the family vacation.

Going to Niagra Falls next week.   In the past three weeks my wife's car (the one we planned to take) had brakes go, drive belt go, timing belt begin to go, the lubricant container for the belt break and a few other minor things.  Nothing like sweatin' out if we can still go or not until the last minute.


Get out of work Monday at 11:30PM and I will on the road between 5 and 6 AM Tuesday.  (sleep is not required.... I did mention that already  )

With the new border rules we are stuck in NY side of the falls.  No Canadian side this year.


Still working on my 20th level characters for the new Strikeforce Storyhour.   Peter Stanchek is scary but by keeping the role playing of his personality it should be okay (super-powerful but no self-esteem to back it up).

And that folks is my weekly update for those that wish to know


----------



## Imanalt

Happy Birthday Dog Moon!


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> With the new border rules we are stuck in NY side of the falls.  No Canadian side this year.




New border rules?


----------



## Wereserpent

ZOMG Happy Birthday DogMoon!

*Feeds the doggy a cake*


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> ZOMG Happy Birthday DogMoon!
> 
> *Feeds the doggy a cake*




*eats cake*

More, more!  Feed me like I'm Galeros!


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> *eats cake*
> 
> More, more!  Feed me like I'm Galeros!




*Feels the doggy a whole dump truck of cake, including the truck*


----------



## Aeson

Imanalt said:


> Happy Birthday Dog Moon!



At least you're up front about it this time, Rev. 

Happy Birthday, Mr. Moon. Now go out and see how many girls you can get to give you birthday spankings.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> New border rules?



You need a valid Passport and id card to cross back and forth across the US Boarder for both Mexico and Canada.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> *eats cake*
> 
> More, more!  Feed me like I'm Galeros!




Happy diabetic coma for you.  Happy diabetic coma for you.  You're eating to much sweet food, happy diabetic coma for you.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> New border rules?




The state of NY has decided their boundries are weak so one may leave the USA to visit the Canadain fall but without a passport  one can not return to the US.   It used to have a walled off section just for the falls so that one could come and go as they pleased.   


Thankyou 9/11


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> You need a valid Passport and id card to cross back and forth across the US Boarder for both Mexico and Canada.




as he said


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> as he said




What mega said also.


----------



## Phaezen

I agree with all of the above.


----------



## Phaezen

Phaezen said:


> I agree with all of the above.




Except ofcourse the the eating me bits


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

megamania said:


> Going to Niagra Falls next week.



That sounds awesome. 



> In the past three weeks my wife's car (the one we planned to take) had brakes go, drive belt go, timing belt begin to go, the lubricant container for the belt break and a few other minor things.  Nothing like sweatin' out if we can still go or not until the last minute.



Well, who wouldn't want a little stress on himself. 



Imanalt said:


> Happy Birthday Dog Moon!



Happy Birthday, Dog Moon.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm about finished with my portfolio website which will be presented in T - 9 Hours.


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm about finished with my portfolio website which will be presented in T - 9 Hours.




*grabs some pompoms and leads a cheer for Relique*


----------



## Wereserpent

*Throws confetti everywhere*


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> The state of NY has decided their boundries are weak so one may leave the USA to visit the Canadain fall but without a passport  one can not return to the US.   It used to have a walled off section just for the falls so that one could come and go as they pleased.
> 
> 
> Thankyou 9/11




ah.  that sucks.


----------



## Dog Moon

And thanks for the Happy B-day wishes.  Including Mr. Imanalt.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> And thanks for the Happy B-day wishes.  Including Mr. Imanalt.



I'm still not sure if it was Rev or you. It would sad if you created an alt to wish yourself a happy birthday.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I wonder how many alarm bells someone could ring by making a joke sn named "ImnotFru"


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> I wonder how many alarm bells someone could ring by making a joke sn named "ImnotFru"



Damn you, temptress. I spit upon thee.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I'm still not sure if it was Rev or you. It would sad if you created an alt to wish yourself a happy birthday.




I wish myself a Happy Birthday and I do not need an alt to do that.

ZOMG AESON!!!!

*Glomps Aeson*


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I'm still not sure if it was Rev or you. It would sad if you created an alt to wish yourself a happy birthday.




It was me.    I figured I coulda just said something, but I figured that just wouldn't be as FUN.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Damn you, temptress. I spit upon thee.




TemptRESS?  Since when is Relique female?


----------



## megamania

Yesterday I saw a neat thing-  a circular Rainbow surrounding the sun.  It is only the second time I have ever seen it.  I took some photos but lordy knows when I will develop it (new camera).

Beyond that not much new.   Still working on my high level characters for my Storyhour.   I forgot how long it takes to make an 18-20 level PC.   Ouch!


Aw well.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> TemptRESS?  Since when is Relique female?




....or even TEMPTing? 



sickos.


You're all a bunch of sickos.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> ....or even TEMPTing?
> 
> 
> 
> sickos.
> 
> 
> You're all a bunch of sickos.




I think he's dreaming of me running around wearing a dress...


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> I wish myself a Happy Birthday and I do not need an alt to do that.
> 
> ZOMG AESON!!!!
> 
> *Glomps Aeson*



 *Is glomped*


Dog Moon said:


> It was me.  I figured I coulda just said something, but I figured that just wouldn't be as FUN.



 It's cool. When I said it was sad I really meant that we should have noticed and said something first. 


Dog Moon said:


> TemptRESS? Since when is Relique female?



 Don't dash my dreams.


megamania said:


> ....or even TEMPTing?
> 
> 
> 
> sickos.
> 
> 
> You're all a bunch of sickos.



 You know me so well.


Relique du Madde said:


> I think he's dreaming of me running around wearing a dress...



 You and Blackrat.

Okay who am I kidding the one I dream about running around in a dress is Goldmoon.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Okay who am I kidding the one I dream about running around in a dress is Goldmoon.




Wow... I'm surprised.  I would have expected you to be dreaming of her in a chainmail bikini swinging around a foot long hotdog like it was a menacing weapon.  Wait... that's kind of a scary thought...   Ok.. her in a bikini without the  hotdog.


----------



## Phaezen

Can't leave you miscreants alone for a few hours to grab some sleep and the conversations gos downhill... Well done 

Slightly stunned at the moment, had a weigh in last night at karate and for the first time in about 15 years I weigh less than 90Kg (198Pounds)   Somewhat unexpected but I am in a good mood this morning.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Congrats.  Now snatch the pebble from my hand grasshopper....


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Wow... I'm surprised.  I would have expected you to be dreaming of her in a chainmail bikini swinging around a foot long hotdog like it was a menacing weapon.  Wait... that's kind of a scary thought...   Ok.. her in a bikini without the  hotdog.



Just to be clear. I have had no dreams of Goldmoon in any form. That is the truth. All I need is for her to come back and kick my ass for something like this.


----------



## Aeson

Work has been a pain. I've been given more work to do because I don't have enough to keep me busy. I've asked for it so I don't mind it. The problem is that it seems like my other teammates kinda check out when I show up and I do most of the work in addition to the new stuff. I've become the "go to" guy for others outside our team namely the SEs working with us at night. So here I am doing my work plus the work of the other 2 operators and they come to me with questions. I need a raise.


A lot of this is prompting me to think about moving. A friend of mine is moving away and I've been thinking of going with him. IF I do I'll have to give up what really is the best job that I've ever had and move away from family and friends I've had for years. I just think at some point you need to start over somewhere different.


----------



## megamania

Aeson;4832978 
Okay who am I kidding the one I dream about running around in a dress is Goldmoon.;)[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Isn't the dress optional?


----------



## megamania

Move?!?


I don't know about in Georgia but in Vermont jobs are scarce.  If you like your job think twice about it.   Eventually you will be rewarded for the work you are doing now.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Wow... I'm surprised.  I would have expected you to be dreaming of her in a chainmail bikini swinging around a foot long hotdog like it was a menacing weapon.  Wait... that's kind of a scary thought...   Ok.. her in a bikini without the  hotdog.




...........................................................................................................................................Huh?!?   oh ah hi.   No I wasn't day dreaming or anything....... huh? funny look on my face..... I wasn't thinking about anyone er anything..........


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Move?!?
> 
> 
> I don't know about in Georgia but in Vermont jobs are scarce.  If you like your job think twice about it.   Eventually you will be rewarded for the work you are doing now.



I'm aware of the job prospects. I'd be stupid to leave the job for the unknown but that also seems like part of the appeal. I thought of looking for work as a bouncer or something. Go back to delivering pizza. A great way to learn a new city fast.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I'm aware of the job prospects. I'd be stupid to leave the job for the unknown but that also seems like part of the appeal. I thought of looking for work as a bouncer or something. Go back to delivering pizza. A great way to learn a new city fast.




No matter what you should check out how the job market is in the area you are planning on moving to first, ya know.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> No matter what you should check out how the job market is in the area you are planning on moving to first, ya know.




Yeah, like apparently now would be a HORRIBLE time to move to Detroit.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, like apparently now would be a HORRIBLE time to move to Detroit.




Southern Vermont isn't a job-mecha either.



In truth , I'm aware of anywhere that is on the upswing for economy.  Makes me almost feel for you folks getting out of college currently.   Tough time with few openings and a lot of folks for those few openings.... many over qualified for desperate for work.



Erased what I was about to say.... too political other than to say the political force of the 80's and 90's and recent times have destroyed the economy and current "fixes" will make it where my great grandchildren will still be paying for it (plus any more additional costs that WILL rise.... like the damned retirees that would be me if I could ever afford it which I won't)


----------



## megamania

ah well



I'm tired so I'm going to sleep.   Nite


----------



## Dog Moon

From what I've read, there's a few places that are actually looking for people, but they're like places you wouldn't want to move to anyway.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Just to be clear. I have had no dreams of Goldmoon in any form. That is the truth. All I need is for her to come back and kick my ass for something like this.




You'd like it and we all know it.


> From what I've read, there's a few places that are actually looking for people, but they're like places you wouldn't want to move to anyway.




Texas has been pretty lightly touched by the whole recession, and most of the hiring freezes by the US gov't have ended- you might want to check out USAJOBS - The Federal Government's Official Jobs Site

Aaaaaaaaand apropos of nothing- I have the 2005 Montreaux Jazz Festival on in the background as I post this.  George Benson is _seriously_ underrated as a guitarist.

Also, was watching The Soup earlier today, and they were discussing Andrew Zimmern's show, Bizarre Foods. In this week's episode, there was a special guest, a former Special Forces type whose name was- no joke- Myke Hawke.  (Say it fast.)  (http://www.mykehawke.com/Intel.htm)

With a name like that, you'd just about HAVE to go into some form of Special Forces.


----------



## Wereserpent

I just ate a whole pizza.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> I just _*accidentlied*_ a whole pizza.




How big was it?


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> How big was it?




I do not get your new meme.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> I do not get your new meme.




Ah man... you mean never received the memo about it?


----------



## megamania

Allo Hive.


Still quiet here I see.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> Ah man... you mean never received the memo about it?



I guess it was in his/her/its memopause.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Ah man... you mean never received the memo about it?




No.



Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I guess it was in his/her/its memopause.




That is so punny.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Allo Hive.
> 
> 
> Still quiet here I see.




That's only because someone put the HIVe on mute.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> That is so punny.




Punny is what punny does.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Floods the Hive with mints*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Relique du Madde said:


> Ah man... you mean never received the memo about it?




Surely there are no such things as meme memos?  I would have re_meme_red a meme memo.

If there are...that may just trigger an outgrabing of meme rath.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

I don't think it has been put on mute. 

Listen: 

kaboom

The volume has just been set very low*. I suppose it has been dialed to 1/11. 




*) Also low: My humoristic niveau.


----------



## Phaezen

*walks over and turns the hive up a bit*

Testing Testing 1, 2, 1, 2

Greetings Hive


----------



## Blackrat

*Runs through the Hive, tweaking sound settings!*


----------



## Aeson

I came up with a creative way to give players details when they ask for them. Originally I had the idea for a portal but drew a blank when it came time to tell the players. I didn't write it down.

This is what I came up with. Ask player #1 for a location. Player #2 for a key or trigger. #3 use of key or description of effect. Once you had these details you give them to the party as a whole. 

Example 
where is the portal?
#1 "In the center of town."
What is the key?
#2 "A magical battery."
how does it work?
#3 "Throw battery in fountain."

You approach the fountain in the center of town. You toss the battery in the fountain and the portal appears in front of you.

I tried using this again when they arrived on the other side of the portal but asking different players. One refused to "play my little game" She felt I was picking on her all night and this was just some silly thing I was doing. Others liked it and went along with it. To me it was a great and got the players a little more involved. 

I have a very difficult group of players. VERY difficult. Saturday I lost it and was very aggravated with them. I think most of it was my medication but that isn't the whole truth. This "little game" came towards the end of a very stressful time. heck at one point I went to sit outside to cool off. I didn't need the stress of having to answer "what do I see?" "What is he thinking?" "I detect evil/good" "I examine the portal. Do I find anything?" I'm not good with coming up with details on the fly most of the time. If the module doesn't have it I can't always give it. This does not go over well with some of them. 

I have one player KNOWING we were doing just a normal run of the mill dungeon crawl creates a character that is totally useless in combat. what does he do? He spends all combat hiding from the big bad monsters. Saturday when he tried to teleport from one place to another in the same room I picked a random place and teleported him. It just so happened to be in front of the monster.lol It wasn't long after that combat he left. 

I love them all. I've known some of them for years. Mr. Hidesinbattle I've known for nearly 15 years. I'm glad this isn't a long term campagain. I don't know if I can handle them.


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> *walks over and turns the hive up a bit*
> 
> Testing Testing 1, 2, 1, 2
> 
> Greetings Hive






Blackrat said:


> *Runs through the Hive, tweaking sound settings!*



Turn down that noise, yougins. Get off my lawn.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I came up with a creative way to give players details when they ask for them. Originally I had the idea for a portal but drew a blank when it came time to tell the players. I didn't write it down.
> 
> This is what I came up with. Ask player #1 for a location. Player #2 for a key or trigger. #3 use of key or description of effect. Once you had these details you give them to the party as a whole.
> 
> Example
> where is the portal?
> #1 "In the center of town."
> What is the key?
> #2 "A magical battery."
> how does it work?
> #3 "Throw battery in fountain."
> 
> You approach the fountain in the center of town. You toss the battery in the fountain and the portal appears in front of you.




Sounds cool. When I first read it I thought it might be a little awkward in play. But I can see how it could work out.



> I tried using this again when they arrived on the other side of the portal but asking different players. One refused to "play my little game" She felt I was picking on her all night and this was just some silly thing I was doing. Others liked it and went along with it. To me it was a great and got the players a little more involved.
> 
> I have a very difficult group of players. VERY difficult. Saturday I lost it and was very aggravated with them. I think most of it was my medication but that isn't the whole truth. This "little game" came towards the end of a very stressful time. heck at one point I went to sit outside to cool off. I didn't need the stress of having to answer "what do I see?" "What is he thinking?" "I detect evil/good" "I examine the portal. Do I find anything?" I'm not good with coming up with details on the fly most of the time. If the module doesn't have it I can't always give it. This does not go over well with some of them.
> 
> I have one player KNOWING we were doing just a normal run of the mill dungeon crawl creates a character that is totally useless in combat. what does he do? He spends all combat hiding from the big bad monsters. Saturday when he tried to teleport from one place to another in the same room I picked a random place and teleported him. It just so happened to be in front of the monster.lol It wasn't long after that combat he left.
> 
> I love them all. I've known some of them for years. Mr. Hidesinbattle I've known for nearly 15 years. I'm glad this isn't a long term campagain. I don't know if I can handle them.




Ugh, it is even more annoying for me if the players are being difficult and you have known them a long time. You think by now they would know not to do things like that.


----------



## Wereserpent

KABOOM!


----------



## Blackrat

Man I love today's xkcd. So true: xkcd - A Webcomic - Game Theory


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Man I love today's xkcd. So true: xkcd - A Webcomic - Game Theory




To quote Clive Barker off twitter: "All good proceeds from friendship; all sorrow from love; evil from the absence of both."


----------



## Aeson

So I have these servers I got from work months ago. They're blade servers and I'm looking for racks to mount them in. Holy Mother of Bill Gates that crap is expensive. I'd like to start using this stuff one day. I suppose I'll have to set them up on a table to use for now. I wanted the racks also so I get experience working with that also.

I now have access to the server room so I can start helping out there more. Maybe I can see if there are any equipment I can have.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Phaezen said:


> *walks over and turns the hive up a bit*
> 
> Testing Testing 1, 2, 1, 2
> 
> Greetings Hive




IS THIS THING ON?

'ullo, Hive!

It's quiet at work so I'm popping in for a quick chat.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mathew_Freeman said:


> 'ullo, Hive!
> 
> It's quiet at work so I'm popping in for a quick chat.



Hello back! Long time no see!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Lord Tirian said:


> Hello back! Long time no see!




Wotcha!

It has indeed been a long time in Hive-years, although I see most of the same gang are still here.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Wotcha!
> 
> It has indeed been a long time in Hive-years, although I see most of the same gang are still here.



Huh, maybe because I'm not hiving that much nowadays, so I probably missed your last visit - the last couple of weeks were busy (exams & summer student project) and for free time... CivIV + mods got me hooked. _Again!_

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> So I have these servers I got from work months ago. They're blade servers and I'm looking for racks to mount them in. Holy Mother of Bill Gates that crap is expensive. I'd like to start using this stuff one day. I suppose I'll have to set them up on a table to use for now. I wanted the racks also so I get experience working with that also.
> 
> I now have access to the server room so I can start helping out there more. Maybe I can see if there are any equipment I can have.




You got a free server?!?!  SCORE!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Wotcha!
> 
> It has indeed been a long time in Hive-years, although I see most of the same gang are still here.




::Chuckles:: Most as in almost everyone who isn't at war in a foreign country or was banned from ENWorld after a hoax and after making HUNDREDS of alternates.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> You got a free server?!?!  SCORE!



3 actually. They're old with small hard drives but I don't need something fancy. I just want to get experience working with them and server software.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> ::Chuckles:: Most as in almost everyone who isn't at war in a foreign country or was banned from ENWorld after a hoax and after making HUNDREDS of alternates.



How quickly you forget the frog and the kitty. We shouldn't forget the hivemom who hasn't been around in awhile.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> How quickly you forget the frog and the kitty. We shouldn't forget the hivemom who hasn't been around in awhile.




I miss the froggy and kitty and Aurora and Goldmoon.

In other news, I went out with a friend today. We went to a Kinkos to copy off some character sheets for a game I am running on Saturday. We also went to our FLGS and I ended up buying the Revised Beastiary of Krynn.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> How quickly you forget the frog and the kitty. We shouldn't forget the hivemom who hasn't been around in awhile.




Nor that French-Spaniard, what's his name... Horacio!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Nor that French-Spaniard, what's his name... Horacio!




Nor the sexy nymph... wait that was Rev...  Or the latina whop was with Bruce Wayne wait that was Rev too.  OR the ... sigh nvm that was also rev.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> Nor the sexy nymph... wait that was Rev...  Or the latina whop was with Bruce Wayne wait that was Rev too.  OR the ... sigh nvm that was also rev.



I sense some bitterness in your heart, Relique. Do you want some sugar to compensate?

[sblock]





[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> [sblock]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]




Whoa! Where do you get sugar "cubes" like that?

It must be mine!!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I sense some bitterness in your heart, Relique. Do you want some sugar to compensate?
> 
> [sblock]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]



It's not bitterness, it's boredom. I should probably start working on some webpage or make something with flash to kill time..  Vacations suck.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Whoa! Where do you get sugar "cubes" like that?
> 
> It must be mine!!!




I kind of know how to make them.  If I remember correctly you have to make the skull mold then pour sugar and and little water (or corn syrup?) into them and set them to dry for several hours.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Whoa! Where do you get sugar "cubes" like that?
> 
> It must be mine!!!



I'd rather keep my dark techniques to myself. I don't want to accidentally corrupt your immortal soul, either.


Spoiler



I used Google Image Search and looked for sugar.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I'd rather keep my dark techniques to myself. I don't want to accidentally corrupt your immortal soul, either.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I used Google Image Search and looked for sugar.




Oh damnit... Apparently those were bigger than I thought... I thought they were about the size of normal sugar cubes...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Oh damnit... Apparently those were bigger than I thought... I thought they were about the size of normal sugar cubes...




Heh heh... Day of the dead. ftw


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hm..  I should make some just  to make the rat envious.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh heh... Day of the dead. ftw




It's the Brakiri thing right?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> It's the Brakiri thing right?




Bra kiri?   Never heard of it.  Dia De Los Muertos....  it's a mexican thing


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Bra kiri?   Never heard of it.  Dia De Los Muertos....  it's a mexican thing




Bah, it's a Babylon 5 thing, and if you try to claim otherwise I'll stop listening: Day of the Dead


----------



## Relique du Madde

You sure it's not a George A. Romero thing?


----------



## megamania

I'm back.

Sex symbol dies


something else dies


Still no activity in the Hive.


What is the world coming too?   Must I resort to watching paint dry? (my miniatures of Peter Stanchek and Megamania 2009?


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Sex symbol dies
> 
> 
> something else dies
> 
> 
> Still no activity in the Hive.




Don't forget that the entire internet died for an hour yesterday.  As for the HIVE, I think the Europeans stole it.


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> Don't forget that the entire internet died for an hour yesterday.  As for the HIVE, I think the Europeans stole it.




Possibly as revenge for the USA causing both Italy and Spain to be knocked out of the Confed Cup?


----------



## megamania

Phaezen said:


> Possibly as revenge for the USA causing both Italy and Spain to be knocked out of the Confed Cup?




"Confed Cup" ?


Confederate Cup?

Southern Rednecks with serious hate issues?


I am so confused


----------



## megamania

Back to "normal" for me today.   Vacation is over.  Gotta work a long shift at the store today and tommorrow then back to the factory on Monday.  Until NEXT summer......


----------



## Aeson

I have to remember you when I'm complaining about overtime this week.lol


----------



## Wereserpent

Reaction Blessed Exploding Cross Omni Negative Minister Blasting Crashing Rebirth


----------



## Darkness

I'll just leave this here.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skBlEbsM0jM]YouTube - Arnold Schwarzenegger in a Japanese commercial[/ame]


----------



## Relique du Madde




----------



## Aeson

Darkness said:


> I'll just leave this here.
> 
> YouTube - Arnold Schwarzenegger in a Japanese commercial



No thread crapping.


----------



## Darkness

Aeson said:


> No thread crapping.



There's a cool video in that post. Check it out - it's very funny.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Darkness said:


> There's a cool video in that post. Check it out - it's very funny.




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7jbP1_H9sA]YouTube - TNG episode 16 - "PicArt"[/ame]


----------



## Darkness

Hahaha. If ST:TNG had been more like this, it would be my favorite Trek series. (Picard rocks anyway, of course.)


----------



## Relique du Madde

Some of the other ones that guy did were very disturbing (especially the ones dealing with a very Non-Gramma non work friendly Furry painting Data created).


----------



## Relique du Madde

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRpcqr89f0E]YouTube - TNG episode 20 - "goodnight, sweet BEEP"[/ame]


----------



## Aeson

Darkness said:


> There's a cool video in that post. Check it out - it's very funny.



I know. I was trying to be funny.


----------



## Aeson

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RwlGRtanvs]YouTube - Toby Keith - I'm So Happy I Can't Stop Crying[/ame]


----------



## Wereserpent

Hiya everyone!

Oh, and Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## Aeson

I would say go get drunk but I know better. Happy birthday.


----------



## Aeson

Some advice: Never watch a depressing movie when you're depressed.

I just finished The Machinist. I wish I could be as skinny as Christian Bale is in this movie.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I would say go get drunk but I know better. Happy birthday.




Lulz. Yeah, no alcohol for me.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Some advice: Never watch a depressing movie when you're depressed.
> 
> I just finished The Machinist. I wish I could be as skinny as Christian Bale is in this movie.




Ahhh, you are just fine Aeson.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Ahhh, you are just fine Aeson.



No, I'm not.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> No, I'm not.




Come on man. Stop being so down on yourself.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> Hiya everyone!
> 
> Oh, and Happy Birthday to me!




Happy B-day


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> No, I'm not.




Skippidoodah- Skippitydoo   We all love you





well.... you know what we mean


----------



## megamania

Yesterday and the day before my trip away were quite the days.

Two days before leaving I packed (I had a 14 hour work day before leaving) and discovered we were missing things including the food coupons!  Called the wife and specifically said I would search the hobby room and not her.  


She trashed it anyway 

I am trying to fix it now as I type between posts.  I organize by pile.  Now there is one huge pile that fell over several times as she went through my stuff.  Not impressed.   Worse, as I had thought, they are not here.   We survived.

Trip was awesome.

Cave of Winds and Maiden of the Mists being the favorites.

Returned late Thursday.  Chilled as much as I could Friday while taking in a short Kayak trip.  

Then came Saturday and the return of work.  People have issues running the store without me being there I am beginning to think.   Many issues that I had to try to correct.  To top it off, a co-worker slammed several boxes onto my glasses.   Being work issue glasses I popped the lense back in, twisted the arms back and the frame itself.  They are however heavily scratched and the angle is off so I either have to tilt my head back to see or get headaches.

Made the calls required to get new glasses which I can not afford so close after the vacation.  Things suck. 

But it'll get better as I sit here and resort / pile my room.

Next Friday we do up my B-day / Anniverassary and go to a concert.   Cheaptrick, Poison and Def Leppard.    Already told the kids that we will be late coming back. 

So how goes it out there?


----------



## megamania

No one here to play....?

College is over.  No more excuses.  Where has everyone gone?  Assimulated by REV?


----------



## megamania

Don't make me break out the other personalities....  It won't be pretty.


----------



## megamania

we wander into the chaotic mind (dirty and lost) of Andrew.


Dark Mania- "Begone retarded primal creature!  You stink of a wet dog!"

Ug- "Ug uh!"

Dark Mania-  "Whaaaaat!?!? You question my power?"

Mega- "Chill guys.  We have visitors (assuming they return to the Hive)."

Dark Mania- "Oh you- the "overlord" of this nasty place.  Why couldn't I be in Lucas' mind?  I would hold more respect from the world (glares at Ug.)

Mania-  "You be in Mike's head."

Al- "Be like Mike!"

Mega- "But he's dead and you never knew where he was last."

unison- "uuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhoooooooohhhhhh That's disgusting."

Mania- "What about the 70's starlet?"

Mania- "I would have at one time wanted to be in something else of hers otherthan her mind."

Ug- "ooooooh."

Dark Mania- "I am surrounded by idiots.  She is / was 62!"

Al "That was then...."

Unison- turn and look at Al.... "wha.... never mind."

Mega- "I think we meant her in her 20's."

Unison-  eyes roll to the side and smile a squirely smile best left unexplained

Dark Mania-  "It is time for food and work?"

Mania "Nearly.   I hate real life."




....to be continued.


----------



## megamania

Time for work so you guys can come out and play again.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Hiya everyone!
> 
> Oh, and Happy Birthday to me!




So did any girl give you an innocent platonic asexual birthday spanking?


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Next Friday we do up my B-day / Anniverassary and go to a concert.   Cheaptrick, Poison and Def Leppard.



Wait...  Poison and Def Leppard still exists?!?!?  I thought they all died died of a OD induced car crash along time ago.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> No one here to play....?
> 
> College is over.  No more excuses.  Where has everyone gone?  Assimulated by REV?




9am eastern time = I'm most likely asleep.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> So did any girl give you an innocent platonic asexual birthday spanking?




No.


----------



## Aeson

I'm slowly turning one of my bedrooms into a computer shop. I set up the servers from work in there and I'm planning to move most of my other computer equipment in there to get it out of my game room.

I need a wireless switch or hub that I can connect stuff up to in there to get on my network. The wireless router is too far away and I don't want to run cables all over the place.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I'm slowly turning one of my bedrooms into a computer shop. I set up the servers from work in there and I'm planning to move most of my other computer equipment in there to get it out of my game room.
> 
> I need a wireless switch or hub that I can connect stuff up to in there to get on my network. The wireless router is too far away and I don't want to run cables all over the place.




Hmmm...


----------



## Aeson

Does she come with the stuff?lol

I said one of the bedrooms not my bedroom. I couldn't sleep with all that noise.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Does she come with the stuff?lol
> 
> I said one of the bedrooms not my bedroom. I couldn't sleep with all that noise.




Yes.  But by the end of that series her computer system becomes insanely huge (we're talking only 10% of her room's volume was not dedicated to her computer network).


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Yes.  But by the end of that series her computer system becomes insanely huge (we're talking only 10% of her room's volume was not dedicated to her computer network).



What series is that? Serial Experiment Lain? I've only seen a couple of episodes.

I'm not that bad. I've got more computers than I need but it's fun fooling around with it all.


----------



## Aeson

I'm clipping coupons and making a shopping list. Man am I getting old.


----------



## Blackrat

*whistling behind Aeson*

*sound of match scrathing*

*sizzling*

*Pfft...*

Darn, who soaked the explosives again!!!

Prank spoiled


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> *whistling behind Aeson*
> 
> *sound of match scrathing*
> 
> *sizzling*
> 
> *Pfft...*
> 
> Darn, who soaked the explosives again!!!
> 
> Prank spoiled



Jokes on you. Ha Ha!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> What series is that? Serial Experiment Lain? I've only seen a couple of episodes.
> 
> I'm not that bad. I've got more computers than I need but it's fun fooling around with it all.




Yup.


Blackrat said:


> Darn, who soaked the explosives again!!!
> 
> Prank spoiled




Giggity?


----------



## Blackrat

Why do I have to wait until Christmas?!:
Sherlock Holmes

Want to see it now!!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Awesome.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Yup.



Is it sad that I knew what it was? It's kind of obscure.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Why do I have to wait until Christmas?!:
> Sherlock Holmes
> 
> Want to see it now!!!



You guys haven't heard of it yet? I've seen trailers and ads for a couple of months now.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> You guys haven't heard of it yet? I've seen trailers and ads for a couple of months now.




Well I live in a place behind the collective backs of the deities of this world, so that's my excuse .


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Well I live in a place behind the collective backs of the deities of this world, so that's my excuse .



You could have said you were in a sewer with the other rats. That would have been an acceptable answer also.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> You could have said you were in a sewer with the other rats. That would have been an acceptable answer also.




No, the Nosferatu are supposed to know everything... If I was one of them I would have seen the movie already, I suspect


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> No, the Nosferatu are supposed to know everything... If I was one of them I would have seen the movie already, I suspect



Go on a Fanboys style mission?

Have you heard of that one or seen it? I watched it last night. It was funny at moments. I loved the cameo appearances by William Shatner, Carrie Fisher and Ray Park.


----------



## Blackrat

I've heard of it. Didn't want to see it. If someone gives me the DVD I might put it in the player, unless I have something else to watch and need a coaster .


----------



## Aeson

Not a fan of Fanboys?lol

It wasn't a laugh a minute and some of it it could have been insulting but it wasn't that bad. and you can't have a Star Wars fanboy movie without Kevin Smith making an appearance.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> You guys haven't heard of it yet? I've seen trailers and ads for a couple of months now.




What gives?!?!? T hey haven't shown any of those trailers during any of the movies I've been seeing.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> What gives?!?!? T hey haven't shown any of those trailers during any of the movies I've been seeing.



I saw it at Star Trek or Terminator I think. Maybe both.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I saw it at Star Trek or Terminator I think. Maybe both.




That wasn't on my reel for Star Trek.   Course, I wouldn't know about Terminator since I didn't see that flick.


----------



## megamania

That's a lot of computer.  Where  *BLANKED OUT DUE TO CRUDENESS*?


Old Prince / Batman movie joke.   heh.


----------



## megamania

No movies for me.  Strictly what the kids can see.   So I never got to see Star Trek, Terminator or Up. (Kids didn't want to see Up- Museum instead ugh).

Next movie for me... Ice Age.   I hope its funny.   I need a laugh.

Co-worker destroyed my glasses Saturday.   Getting headaches.   Seeing the Doc today to set up HMO visit to eye doctor for new prescriptions so I can start saving for new glasses.


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> Next movie for me... Ice Age.   I hope its funny.   I need a laugh.




Me too. Though the fact that it's a sequel to a sequel makes me worried...

Also, the trailer I saw for this looked fun: Planet 51 (2009)

Maybe I'll go see it, just for the laughs.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> No movies for me.  Strictly what the kids can see.   So I never got to see Star Trek, Terminator or Up. (Kids didn't want to see Up- Museum instead ugh).
> 
> Next movie for me... Ice Age.   I hope its funny.   I need a laugh.
> 
> Co-worker destroyed my glasses Saturday.   Getting headaches.   Seeing the Doc today to set up HMO visit to eye doctor for new prescriptions so I can start saving for new glasses.



I think you can take the kids to Star Trek. Just cover the boy's eyes when the puppies come out to play.

Get the coworker to pay for them. Maybe the company. It could be a work hazard. They can dock your pay if they want just as long as you get them sooner.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Me too. Though the fact that it's a sequel to a sequel makes me worried...
> 
> Also, the trailer I saw for this looked fun: Planet 51 (2009)
> 
> Maybe I'll go see it, just for the laughs.



That one looked funny. I want to see the other human invader movie. I can't remember the name right now.

I'd love to see more movies where humans are the invading evil baddies.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> That one looked funny. I want to see the other human invader movie. I can't remember the name right now.
> 
> I'd love to see more movies where humans are the invading evil baddies.




I forget which issue it is.. (maybe an April issue) but Dungeon or Dragon had an article that what a blast-

Ecologies: The Adventurers
It was spoken / described from the point of view of Kobolds that were a victum of adventurerers looting them.   It was a blast.   A favorite of mine.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I think you can take the kids to Star Trek. Just cover the boy's eyes when the puppies come out to play.
> 
> Get the coworker to pay for them. Maybe the company. It could be a work hazard. They can dock your pay if they want just as long as you get them sooner.




puppy power!

We'll see it when it comes out on DVD.

As for the glasses, wasn't his fault.  It was a simple accident.

I had already planned on replacing them just not now.  I was waiting until this fall when I improved my insurance to cover it 100%.


----------



## megamania

Wife screwed up my doctor's appointment.

She wrote 9am when it was for 8am. 

I really need to see him for many things besides the glasses.

I have mood swings again, diabetic health issues occuring and in general I am feeling my age and not liking it.  (turn 40 shortly)  I want to be 21 again full of health and vigor and making the wife happy again.  Cancer free, non-diabetic and hormornes in balance.  I hate getting old.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ahhhh...doctor's appointments for over-40 males.

Just had one today, as a matter of fact (I turn 42 in October).  Everything pretty good- in fact, better than I expected, really- and I was starting to get dressed...

When the doc pulled out a glove and some lube.

I'm pretty sure he put on some biker/metalhead/skull rings first, too.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Show me on this doll where the bad man touched you...


----------



## Phaezen

Lo hive

Flu sucks, especially trying to get back into an excercise routine after having flu.  Went to karate last night after being off for a week with flu and it felt like I hadn't been training in atleast a year


----------



## Blackrat

What is up with this sudden burst of 5e threads? General Discussion has just become a "friendly" place again when this outburst occurs...


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think it's convention season madness.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I think it's convention season madness.




Ah, thanks for reminding me... I need to sew a patch to my outfit for the RopeCon...


----------



## Relique du Madde

RopeCon?


----------



## Blackrat

Ropecon | 2009 / InEnglish


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh heh.  I almost want to find some html text reader addon for Firefox just to hear it choke of the Finnish text.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh heh.  I almost want to find some html text reader addon for Firefox just to hear it choke of the Finnish text.




Lol... Might do pretty well actually


----------



## Relique du Madde

So is that chicken lizard thing the con's mascot or is it only this year's theme mascot?


----------



## Blackrat

Eh, I think it's this year's mascot. Haven't been to the con since 2002 so I don't really remember


----------



## Relique du Madde

I was looking through random threads and OMFG have you seen Sepulchrave (Sepulchrave II)'s homebrewed campaign's monster thread?!?  That thread's insane.


----------



## Blackrat

Do link it...


----------



## Relique du Madde

42 pages and 7 years of monsters and comments...


----------



## Blackrat

Oh that thread . Yeah, I skimmed through it once. Quite impressive...


----------



## Relique du Madde

I wonder how heart broken his players would be if he one day said... "Time to convert to 4e".


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> I think it's convention season madness.






Blackrat said:


> Ah, thanks for reminding me... I need to sew a patch to my outfit for the RopeCon...




I am looking forward to Icon (Johannesburg, South Africas biggest con) next week and Dragonfire (Cape Town) in August


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Phaesen- a question about your homeland, if I may?

How racially integrated is gaming in South Africa?

I ask because I'm a black guy in the USA who has been gaming since 1977, and I can count on 1 hand the number of black gamers with whom I've had a conversation.

They exist- they're just exceedingly rare.  Gaming is simply not a big hobby in the American Black community (for a lot of reasons).

To put this in perspective, I _know and have gamed with _more gamers who were:

1) Another racial minority- Asian, Hispanic, etc.;

2) Female;

3) Gay and out of the closet;

4) Naturalized or non-naturalized immigrants;

5) Convicted Pedophiles (didn't know that when I met them);

than I have black gamers.  Statistically speaking, "black" is a bigger demographic than any but #2 in this country.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I ask because I'm a black guy in the USA who has been gaming since 1977, and I can count on 1 hand the number of black gamers with whom I've had a conversation.
> 
> They exist- they're just exceedingly rare.  Gaming is simply not a big hobby in the American Black community (for a lot of reasons).
> 
> 3) Gay and out of the closet;




I was in one group with two gay guys.  One was flamboyantly gay (he was also into black magic and had a tenancy to carry rose petals in his dice spell component bag), the other was closeted until he went to Japan and fell in love with some Japanese guy or something and then announced he was "Bi."  But no..  I never seen a black guy play DnD (WoW and other video games is another story).


----------



## Aeson

I've gamed with 2 black guys but not at the same time. They do seem rare. I have not gamed with Asians or Hispanics oddly enough. Most other demographics though.


----------



## Phaezen

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Phaesen- a question about your homeland, if I may?
> 
> How racially integrated is gaming in South Africa?
> 
> I ask because I'm a black guy in the USA who has been gaming since 1977, and I can count on 1 hand the number of black gamers with whom I've had a conversation.
> 
> They exist- they're just exceedingly rare.  Gaming is simply not a big hobby in the American Black community (for a lot of reasons).
> 
> To put this in perspective, I _know and have gamed with _more gamers who were:
> 
> 1) Another racial minority- Asian, Hispanic, etc.;
> 
> 2) Female;
> 
> 3) Gay and out of the closet;
> 
> 4) Naturalized or non-naturalized immigrants;
> 
> than I have black gamers.  Statistically speaking, "black" is a bigger demographic than any but #2 in this country.




For the record, I am white.

My experience is about the same, gaming (or the whole geek culture) in general seems to be a "white" thing to do.  Although it might have alot to do with the fact that whites are generally more affluent and educated.  The few black people I have gamed with also tend to be into the goth and metal subcultures rather than hiphop/rap/kwaito.

I guess it comes down to a cultural/sub-cultural thing at the end of the day, if you are not exposed to a hobby or activity as part of the culture you ascociate with you most likely won't be attracted to it.

I am more than happy to answer any other questions you have


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> I am more than happy to answer any other questions you have



So do you sound like Leonardo DiCaprio in Blood Diamond?lol


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> So do you sound like Leonardo DiCaprio in Blood Diamond?lol




No, I do not sound like an American putting on a bad South African accent


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> No, I do not sound like an American putting on a bad South African accent



I heard it was bad. I did like his performance but I could have done without the accent.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Phaezen said:


> I am more than happy to answer any other questions you have




Opening the floodgates man, you're opening the floodgates.  


Do lions or hyenas actually eat babies like Dingos do?

Have you ever seen a bushman?

Do Bushmen actually think Coke Bottles were dropped from the heavens because the Gods were crazy?

Do tribal women actually run around with their boobs hanging out? Do they do that when they go into town?

Penial gourds.  Are they a common sight?


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> Opening the floodgates man, you're opening the floodgates.
> 
> 
> Do lions or hyenas actually eat babies like Dingos do?
> 
> Have you ever seen a bushman?
> 
> Do Bushmen actually think Coke Bottles were dropped from the heavens because the Gods were crazy?
> 
> Do tribal women actually run around with their boobs hanging out? Do they do that when they go into town?
> 
> Penial gourds.  Are they a common sight?




No, No, No, No and No 

Also, no pet lions, we do not use elephants for public transport and, yes, we do wear clothes


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Also, no pet lions, we do not use elephants for public transport and, yes, we do wear clothes




I don't think I believe you...


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> No, No, No, No and No
> 
> Also, no pet lions, we do not use elephants for public transport and, yes, we do wear clothes



 He means tribal people not those that live in "civilized" areas. You know like in _National Geographic_ and _Shaka Zulu_.


----------



## Wereserpent

ZOMG AESON!!!!

*Glomps Aeson*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Holy crap alot of hivers are on at  the same time!


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Holy crap alot of hivers are on at  the same time!




Yup.

Punch-Out for the Wii is a fun game.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Who is the big bad boxer this time now that Mike Tyson is Bat **** crazy?


----------



## Blackrat

*Pouts*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Phaezen said:


> No, No, No, No and No
> 
> Also, no pet lions, we do not use elephants for public transport and, yes, we do wear clothes




Awe :<  I thought Africa was like Savage Land.  Thanks for ruining all my dreams of an African dino filled adventure.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> Awe :<  I thought Africa was like Savage Land.  Thanks for ruining all my dreams of an African dino filled adventure.



Don't ask questions if you won't like the answers.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Don't ask questions if you won't like the answers.




But inquiring minds have to know!  Hell my GF and I were {  } close to driving out towards Hollywood Forest Lawn just to see if Micheal Jackson became a zombie.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Who is the big bad boxer this time now that Mike Tyson is Bat **** crazy?




I do not know. I have not gotten to him/her yet.


----------



## Blackrat

Damnit Relique or Aeson. Kick open your IM's. I'm bored and need someone to pester...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Damnit Relique or Aeson. Kick open your IM's. I'm bored and need someone to pester...




  I just got home from going to Santa Monica then the movies  with my GF


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> Awe :<  I thought Africa was like Savage Land.  Thanks for ruining all my dreams of an African dino filled adventure.




Thats the Congo you are looking for then, not Afrique De Sud


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Damnit Relique or Aeson. Kick open your IM's. I'm bored and need someone to pester...




You sound like me then, sitting at work unable to do anything because the boss refuses to authorize replacement/upgraded software *headdesk*


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I just got home from going to Santa Monica then the movies  with my GF




I hope there wasn't a massacre on the pier...

Yeah, been playing VTM: Bloodlines


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> You sound like me then, sitting at work unable to do anything because the boss refuses to authorize replacement/upgraded software *headdesk*




Hehee... I feel your boredom .

My bro promised to pop by and bring me cigarettes, but that was over an hour ago and still no sign of him...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Phaezen said:


> Thats the Congo you are looking for then, not Afrique De Sud




But doesn't the congo have those butt ugly flesh eating silver gorrillas that know how to use stone tools and a stupid gorilla that knows how to sign "Amy scared."


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> But doesn't the congo have those but ugly flesh eating silver gorrillas that know how to use stone tools and a stupid gorilla that knows how to sign "Amy scared."




Not to mention the Scary Apes who protect the Mines of Solomon...


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> But doesn't the congo have those butt ugly flesh eating silver gorrillas that know how to use stone tools and a stupid gorilla that knows how to sign "Amy scared."






Blackrat said:


> Not to mention the Scary Apes who protect the Mines of Solomon...



As well as canabilistic halflin^w pygmies yes, no-one said finding the dinosaurs would be easy.  Getting there is half the fun. 

Getting back alive is the other half.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Phaezen said:


> As well as canabilistic halflin^w pygmies yes, no-one said finding the dinosaurs would be easy.  Getting there is half the fun.
> 
> Getting back alive is the other half.




And Knowing is half the battle.


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> As well as canabilistic halflin^w pygmies yes, no-one said finding the dinosaurs would be easy.  Getting there is half the fun.
> 
> Getting back alive is the other half.




Cool! When do we go? I'll bring a claymore incase we might need one...


----------



## Relique du Madde

... There's now a DOG FLU to worry about..


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> ... There's now a DOG FLU to worry about..




There's cat and horse flus too . The thing is, I don't think any of them are much more dangerous than the common A-Flu. It's mostly the media that makes them seem a bigger deal than they actually are.


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> There's cat and horse flus too . The thing is, I don't think any of them are much more dangerous than the common A-Flu. It's mostly the media that makes them seem a bigger deal than they actually are.




Yea mainly the media causing panic.  Especialy thier misuse of the word pandemic and scary numbers next to the word.  The level of the pandemic has nothing to do with how dangerous the disease is, only how easily it sustains itself within population groups and spreads between them.

Handy chart:


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah, but you know how things progress..  Sooner or later there will be shark flu or dinosaur flu and then we're screwed.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Phaezen said:


> Yea mainly the media causing panic.  Especialy thier misuse of the word pandemic and scary numbers next to the word.  The level of the pandemic has nothing to do with how dangerous the disease is, only how easily it sustains itself within population groups and spreads between them.
> 
> Handy chart:




Which stage equals "Profit"


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Cool! When do we go? I'll bring a claymore incase we might need one...




I don't think anti-personal mines will help against dinosaurs, possibly against the pygmies though


----------



## Blackrat

relique du madde said:


> which stage equals "profit"




1-6


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> I don't think anti-personal mines will help against dinosaurs, possibly against the pygmies though




You think anti-tank mines would be more appropriate?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmmm.... dino burgers... yum.


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah, but you know how things progress..  Sooner or later there will be shark flu or dinosaur flu and then we're screwed.




Like this?






and this?






ohh you said flu, never mind then.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dude that pterodactyl pict is not grandma friendly!  Oh wait... thats a cloud.


----------



## Phaezen

More evidence that Hollywood are running out of film ideas:

Asteroid: The Movie


----------



## Aeson

Holy cow! HOLY COW!!!!

I found a drunk guy sitting in my car when I left work. I at first thought I walked up to the wrong car because someone was in it. I then realized it was MY FRAKKING CAR!!!. I opened the door and told him it was my car. He slowly got up and got out. I asked if he was okay and where his car was. He shrugged and nodded then walked away a few steps. I quickly got in and started to leave when he turned around and came back. He knocked on the door and windows then started beating on them. I called 911 and she asked for a description of him and myself. I guess so the police would know which was which. It took what seemed like forever but the police showed up. They talked to the guy. He told them I was his friend and we were out drinking. The police talked to me and got a different more truthful story. They took down my information and asked if I wanted to press charges. I said as long as no damage was done I didn't want to press charges. I got out after they moved him away and checked the car out. It was fine so I said I was okay with letting him go. They called a cab was going to stay until he was picked up. They said I could go but made him thank me for not pressing charges. He thanked me.lol


----------



## Relique du Madde

Damn.. Aeson.

I'm amazed he didn't puke in your car.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Damn.. Aeson.
> 
> I'm amazed he didn't puke in your car.



One of the cops asked if he threw up. I said nope but it smells like a bar. He said he could smell it and could smell the guy 5 feet away.


----------



## Aeson

This was a good group of cops. Real nice to me and the other guy after he started cooperating with him. It's the city of Sandy Springs. A newly formed city and police force. They already have a reputation but I didn't see the bad rep people talk about.


----------



## The_Warlock

Do you lock you car?

I'm asking because if the guy was drunk AND picked the lock on your car, then he is officially extra special.


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> Do you lock you car?
> 
> I'm asking because if the guy was drunk AND picked the lock on your car, then he is officially extra special.



I didn't this time. I will make sure I do from this point forward. 
There was no way he could pick a lock. He couldn't even walk straight. 


I'm not sure what I was thinking opening the door and confronting him. I should have gone back in the building and called 911. I do think because I did it his attention was focused on me so he didn't start bothering other people. Luckily there were no women coming in at the time like there are normally. 

I don't think I mentioned this. He wasn't homeless or anything. He was a marine that was out partying with friend. At least that was the story he gave the cops.


----------



## Aeson

A D&D idea I had yesterday: Battlestar Galactica in D&D

A group of humans are driven from their homes by some outside creature. They are forced into a vast desert. The group chooses to cross the desert to get to what is believed to be a civilized area on the other side. The PCs would be part of the defense force of the group of survivors. The adventures would center around RP within the group and with outside people. Hazards like attacks and environment.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> A D&D idea I had yesterday: Battlestar Galactica in D&D
> 
> A group of humans are driven from their homes by some outside creature. They are forced into a vast desert. The group chooses to cross the desert to get to what is believed to be a civilized area on the other side. The PCs would be part of the defense force of the group of survivors. The adventures would center around RP within the group and with outside people. Hazards like attacks and environment.




Intrigueing


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> A D&D idea I had yesterday: Battlestar Galactica in D&D
> 
> A group of humans are driven from their homes by some outside creature. They are forced into a vast desert. The group chooses to cross the desert to get to what is believed to be a civilized area on the other side. The PCs would be part of the defense force of the group of survivors. The adventures would center around RP within the group and with outside people. Hazards like attacks and environment.



Is this Battlestar Galactica or "Old Testament: The Exodus"?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> I didn't this time. I will make sure I do from this point forward.




Something I learned early on in life, no matter how much you trust where you are...always lock your car. If you don't, the DAMNEDEST things happen.


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Is this Battlestar Galactica or "Old Telstament: The Exodus"?



The thought did cross my mind to use Testament from Green Ronin.lol


The_Warlock said:


> Something I learned early on in life, no matter how much you trust where you are...always lock your car. If you don't the DAMNDEST things happen.



My dad would say that he'd rather leave the car unlocked than to have it damaged if someone really wanted to get in. I wonder if this would change his mind.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> The thought did cross my mind to use Testament from Green Ronin.lol
> 
> My dad would say that he'd rather leave the car unlocked than to have it damaged if someone really wanted to get in. I wonder if this would change his mind.




I like the Campaign idea. It's very strong mythologically. And it's also open to a lot of different types of play - because there is the option for factional diplomacy, and investigation of crimes, and fighting off bandits and creatures, or allying with them. Lots of options, and every run you can change the terrain somewhat, while retaining a solid base of operations.


Yeah, well, I'd rather the car get damaged than me when a whacko decides to climb in.


----------



## Wereserpent

Bane Battler Force Cyber Bashing Gadgetry Motorized Compu Gory Hammer
Bashing Technology Gizmo Mecha Bane Berserk Crushing Motor Electronic Power
Berserk Crush Mecha Crush Mechanical Smashing Energy Bloody Compu Strike
Circuit Crazed Bane Data Cyber Crushing Crush Mashing Blasting Crasher
Compu Electronic Crush Omni Reaction Violent Violence Electric Electro Flash
Crush Bruising Data Crushing Crush Motorized Bashing Machinery Crushing Engine
Crush Electro Crashing Reaction Crazed Wire Berserk Gizmo Hammer Masher
Crushing Mechanical Bash Crazed Bash Mashing Bolt Mecha Bashing Assault
Device Berserk Crashing Circuit Gory Smashing Data Crazed Lance Motor
Energy Bashing Gizmo Mashing Smash Omni Crashing Bolt Gory Way
Engine Omni True Bane Electro Smashing Motor Gizmo Crashing Battler
Gadgetry Ripping Gizmo Omni Computerized Mash Cybernetic Bash Battler Bashing
Gory Hammer Crazed Gadget Techno Data Computerized True Crash Motor
Mace Bashing Gizmo Battler Bruising Mash Hammering Electric Mash Bashing
Machine Cybernetic Mecha Device Bloody Wire Mashing Blast Crashing Crush
Machinery Shredding Blast Cybernetic Crushing Interface Blasting Crush Smashing Crusher
Mashing Energy Bloody Smashing Power Bane Bash Crushing Shredding Motor
Motor Electro Mecha Blasting Way Smashing Mashing Fusion Computerized Masher
Smash Cyber Wire Mechanical Machine Mashing Interface Smashing Electric Crush
Wire Electric Crushing Hammer Ripping Lance Crashing Hammering Motor Berserker!


----------



## Wereserpent

Bad Enlightenment Wicked Heavenly Tiger Mystical Corrupting Infection Demonic Rot
Bane Bane Satanic Evil Sage Yin-yang Dark Darkness Unclean Assault
Blasting Meditation Corrupting Infection Rotting Hell Necrotic Void Infectious Virus
Circulation Omni Blasting Decay Miraculous True Bacteria Immortal Devil Infection
Curse Omni Fiend Devil Corruption Fiendish Heavenly Enlightenment Infected Blaster
Cycle Satanic Alchemy Malevolent Blast Diseased Bane Heavenly Dragon Corruption
Decay Reborn Vitality Divine Bad Corruption Mystical Enlightening Dark Fusion
Diseased Lance Universal Energy Demonic Exorcism Alchemical Reaction Heavenly Beam
Enlightening Circulation Unholy Yin-yang Bane Lance Vile Temple Bad Beam
Evil Dark Divine Bolt Fiendish Virus Mystic Wicked Disease Barrage
Immortality Malevolent Virus Hellish Dragon Demon Bane Mystic Infernal Flash
Infectious Reborn Tiger Rotting Crashing Wickedness Unclean Viral Virus Crasher
Malevolent Infectious Malevolence Rotting Alchemy Unholy Diabolic Infection Satanic Rot
Orbit Infectious Malevolent Dragon True Vile Bane Blasting Germ Infection
Plague Bacterial Evil Blasting Wicked Force Infernal Hell Unclean Crashing
Reaction Bad Bacterial Damnation Infernal Contemplation Hellish Enlightenment Devil Corruption
Rebirth Diabolic Immortal Flash Vile Fusion Battler Damnation Heavenly Bolt
Rot Rotting Disease Mystic Wickedness Demonic Infected Energy Satanic Decay
Wicked Flash Reborn Rebirth Unified Dragon Demonic Enlightening Wickedness Plague
Yin-yang Alchemical Reborn Darkness Devil Infectious Germ Blasphemous Barrage Meditation!


----------



## megamania

?!?!?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think galeros lost his mind.... more so.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> A D&D idea I had yesterday: Battlestar Galactica in D&D
> 
> A group of humans are driven from their homes by some outside creature. They are forced into a vast desert. The group chooses to cross the desert to get to what is believed to be a civilized area on the other side. The PCs would be part of the defense force of the group of survivors. The adventures would center around RP within the group and with outside people. Hazards like attacks and environment.




For maximum fun:

Make sure that the Warforged warriors chasing them are cyclopean with a bouncing red eye...

and/or a twist like:

Have big Snake, Hyena, Hawk or other animal heads, and nifty staves that shoot "Flaming Orb, Lesser."


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmmm....  I wonder if one could get away with doing The Wizard of Oz as a campaign.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmmm....  I wonder if one could get away with doing The Wizard of Oz as a campaign.




Considering it took ½ a year for my group to realise that the rival adventuring party was a bunch of fairy-tale characters, yeah, I think that could be pulled off


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lets see..

Munchkins = Halflings
Tin Man = Warforge
Scarecrow = Straw Golem 
Cowardly Lion = Shifter
Tick-Tock = Warforge
Jack PumpinHead = Golem

Everything else I think would be unchanged.


----------



## Aeson

No drunk marines in my car this morning.  I was worried that I might have a flat tire or two because I drove over some debris on the highway on the way to work. No flats.

Holiday weekend here I come. We get the night off tonight and my gaming group is coming over for some rare Friday night gaming.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> For maximum fun:
> 
> Make sure that the Warforged warriors chasing them are cyclopean with a bouncing red eye...
> 
> and/or a twist like:
> 
> Have big Snake, Hyena, Hawk or other animal heads, and nifty staves that shoot "Flaming Orb, Lesser."



I likes it. I likes it a lot.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> No drunk marines in my car this morning.  I was worried that I might have a flat tire or two because I drove over some debris on the highway on the way to work. No flats.
> 
> Holiday weekend here I come. We get the night off tonight and my gaming group is coming over for some rare Friday night gaming.




Don't make me make a loldrunk


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Don't make me make a loldrunk



I can haz a place to sleep it off?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hahahahaha!

Im in ur car takeing a nap.


----------



## Aeson

I poured you a drink but I drinked it.


----------



## megamania

Are folks mocking my new Strikeforce SH I'm putting together?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmmm....  I wonder if one could get away with doing The Wizard of Oz as a campaign.





Sure, especially if you check out the Wiki- Oz is a lot more complex than the sole movie presented it.  Add in something like the classic sci-fi movie Zardoz and you get even more fun stuff to mess around with.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Are folks mocking my new Strikeforce SH I'm putting together?



Im in ur car drinking mah booze.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Are folks mocking my new Strikeforce SH I'm putting together?



No. If anything we're mocking a drunk guy or my stupidity. Take your pick.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Im in ur car drinking mah booze.




Im in _mah_ car drinkin _ur_ booz.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Im in _mah_ car drinkin _ur_ booz.



Oh that's just dirty. 

lol. Good one.


----------



## Aeson

So we had a D&D game last night. I wasn't sure it was going to happen at all. Only 2 players showed up. They came close to dying a few times. The NPC cleric had to save them. 

Who says clerics are boring? This cleric kicked ass last night. If I had left him as the pregen he was supposed to be he would have been a barbarian/cleric.


----------



## megamania

Dry weekend for me.


Still a good one however.


Saw a concert last night-   Cheap Trick, Poison and Def Leppard.   Very good show.   Slept 'til noon today.  Bar-B-Q then fireworks.   Just got back from Fireworks.   Now I will work on my Strikeforce SH again.   Gotta get Emerald done then work on the artifacts and DREGOTH (darksun fame).


----------



## Wereserpent

LOL, I am possibly finding myself getting roped into DMing a DND 3.5 PBP game at another forum.


----------



## Wereserpent

Yup, I have been roped in.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> LOL, I am possibly finding myself getting roped into DMing a DND 3.5 PBP game at another forum.




You're breaking Morrus's heart.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> You're breaking Morrus's heart.




why, did Morrus want to play?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> why, did Morrus want to play?




Quite possibly.  I bet every admin/moderator secretly wishes they can participate in a game that is ran by a HIVER.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Quite possibly.  I bet every admin/moderator secretly wishes they can participate in a game that is ran by a HIVER.



Since we secretly run the place I have no doubt.


----------



## megamania

Every PbP game I have ever been in fell apart.  Didn't matter if I was a player or a DM.


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> Every PbP game I have ever been in fell apart.  Didn't matter if I was a player or a DM.




I have got like ten people signing up, and I had to turn away some people because I did not want more than ten people. So, I have backup players.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Every PbP game I have ever been in fell apart.  Didn't matter if I was a player or a DM.




Most of the ones I played in died.  The funny thing is, my Salton City game nearly died, but then everyone who was still interested in playing forced me to continue on.

If anything, I think I learned one lesson:  Keep an eye on who wants to join your game and check if they are active in the pbp boards.  If they are all active in the pbp board, then chances are the game won't die unless you kill it (assuming the game is interesting and no one vanishes).


----------



## Dog Moon

Only one of mine has been longlasting, though it has had a couple of slow periods.  The others have all died.  [Although admittedly I've only tried like 6 others].  2 of them ended up dying before they even began, sadly.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> If anything, I think I learned one lesson:  Keep an eye on who wants to join your game and check if they are active in the pbp boards.  If they are all active in the pbp board, then chances are the game won't die unless you kill it (assuming the game is interesting and no one vanishes).




Some of them are newbies to DnD 3.5, so I will have to see. I was surprised so many people were interested. One guy just asked me to DM a game after I mentioned I had gotten back from DMing one in real life, and it all kind of took off from there. I may start it tomorrow.


----------



## megamania

What are you running?  level?  Homebrew?   Enquiring minds need to know.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mega, does your area actually allow fireworks?  Or is it like the majority of California where fireworks are really only done by each individual cities or by companies/organizations that are doing shows.


----------



## Phaezen

hmmm been reduced to doing PA duties at work as the boss is not authorising the recquired software for my computer.  This is not fun, this is not right.

*bored*


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> What are you running?  level?  Homebrew?   Enquiring minds need to know.




Level One, a Homebrew World.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Level One, a Homebrew World.




Ironically that sounds like an interesting name for a cyberpunk campaign setting.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Ironically that sounds like an interesting name for a cyberpunk campaign setting.




HAHAHA.


----------



## Wereserpent

Man, my PBP is really hopping right now. I think I may be getting carpal tunnel syndrome.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Man, my PBP is really hopping right now. I think I may be getting carpal tunnel syndrome.




Your cleaver use of euphemisms confuses me.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I love how even after the No more 5e thread moratorium was placed people started doing 6e threads..


----------



## CleverNickName

Relique du Madde said:


> I love how even after the No more 5e thread moratorium was placed people started doing 6e threads..



I know, right?  I haven't been online for nearly three weeks, and when I come back, it's the same old stuff.  Apparently I didn't miss much.

It's not that it is impossible to have a good conversation about upcoming editions of the game we all love.  But to some people, "let's talk about 5E" sounds too much like "I hate 4E", and them's fightin' words around here.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I agree, but for me it's just wierd that people are thinking about the next edition when this current edition is only like 1 year old.  If 4e was open like 3.Xe was then I'd all be fore talking about improvements that could be made, however, since it's not, it all seems like a wasted effort when it's done outside of a homebrewed rules discussion.


----------



## Aeson

Are you people telling me there is a 4th edition of D&D out there? Why haven't heard about this? Is it any good?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

> If 4e was open like 3.Xe was then I'd all be fore talking about improvements that could be made, however, since it's not, it all seems like a wasted effort when it's done outside of a homebrewed rules discussion.



I am not sure how this is relevant, or I don't know what you mean. Just because 3.x had the OGL didn't mean that internet discussions had more or less merit than they do have now, or that they have more or less impact on the next edition of D&D. 



Aeson said:


> Is it any good?



Yes, it rocks.


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I am not sure how this is relevant, or I don't know what you mean. Just because 3.x had the OGL didn't mean that internet discussions had more or less merit than they do have now, or that they have more or less impact on the next edition of D&D.
> 
> 
> Yes, it rocks.



I don't know if I believe you. 

I think what he's saying and I don't want to put words in his mouth but is that it's not open to suggestions from players. Paizo had an open test and listen to the players on their boards. I don't know if that's true. I'd like to think these "patches" they come out with are in response to input from fans. I'd like that as long as it's free.


----------



## Aeson

HR spoke to the property manager about what happened in the parking lot last week. He thought it was an isolated event and didn't warrant an increase in security.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> I don't know if I believe you.
> 
> I think what he's saying and I don't want to put words in his mouth but is that it's not open to suggestions from players. Paizo had an open test and listen to the players on their boards. I don't know if that's true. I'd like to think these "patches" they come out with are in response to input from fans. I'd like that as long as it's free.




The only real difference is that WotC had a closed playtest and Paizo had an open one. Both have advantages and disadvantages. (Without wanting to say they are "equal". It's possible that overall one of them wins out, though I suppose it is more a question of what your priorities and goals overall are and there is no binary answer.)

But neither WotC nor Paizo started their design in a vacuum and waited for playtest input. They looked at the experience with the game - as they themselves and other players reported, and then started their design. And then they asked playtesters if it actually worked. Even now that D&D 4E is out we see the feedback loop still in action. Errata is created, monster design guidelines are revised, new classes and races take previous experiences into account. 
The same will happen with Pathfinder. Or any other game with a constant release schedule... (err, and designers worth their money  )


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm not talking errata.  I'm talking systematic and subsystem changes.

I'm saying is that the evolution of 4e to 5e is entirely dependent on WoTC since all the systematic changes we would like to see can never be propagated through multiple publishers, unlike OGL, since no content in GSL is open (All content is either third party IP or WoTC IP).  There wont be any point bases systems like M&M or Anime d20, or by the numbers that are propogated in mass, instead if some subsystem does appear and people like it there will end up being 200 different versions of it which are all slightly altered (so no one gets sued for infringement).

If someone on these boards (or elsewhere) created an idea that WoTC does decide to use, the fan/publisher who suggested it MAY NEVER be credited if the subsystem is integrated into the games core since those sorts of protections don't seem to be provided in GSL.   Instead, the WoTC author/designer who lifted the idea and placed it into a book would be credited.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

I don't see that effect.

How much of the OGL/D20 STL stuff ever influenced 3E (or 4E)? I know that Spycrafts Vitality and Wound Points system were used in Star Wars and in Urban Arcana, but they can't be found in Star Wars Saga or 4E.

Other things had an effect. I suppose that Mike Mearls work on the Book of Iron Might and Iron Heroes was what made him interesting to WotC and also influenced 4E design -but it still went a very different way than BoIM or IH. A success like Mike Mearls career could also be easily repeated without the OGL and just the GSL.


----------



## Wereserpent

Right now the only systems I am interested in are DnD 3.5, Pathfinder, and BESM 1E.


----------



## Dog Moon

I think 4e has some ideas that could be interesting and will keep a little eye out for stuff I could modify and input into my 3e games, but other than that, our group has tired of 4e.

I'm also starting to get the itch to run a modern game, which 4e doesn't seem to be able to do well... especially without rules for any sort of firearm.


----------



## CleverNickName

I like the idea of a 5th Edition.   I really like talking about how game systems can be improved or reworked...or completely overhauled for that matter.

When 4E was first announced, these boards were teeming with ideas and feedback:  the creative juices were practically knee-deep around here.  The game was going to be bigger, better, smoother, sexier, whatever, it was going to be awesome!  Everyone had an idea, everyone was cheering everyone else on, the sky was the limit.

Then 4E was released and *SQUISH,*  those discussions all got trampled into the mud as the 3tards and 4ons waged war after pointless war with each other.

Nowadays, if you start a thread to discuss the ways that 4E might be overhauled and/or improved, you will not draw the attention of other freestyle gamers.   Instead, you will incur the wrath of the gaming elite, who feel you are somehow trying to undermine the success of the 4th Edition of the game.  And they will vent their spleens all over your thread and everyone in it, until Piratecat finally shuts it down in disgust.

So I like the thought of 5th Edition, even if it is purely hypothetical.   I miss the discussion, the feedback, the crazy ideas.  I don't want to offend anyone, and I don't want to steal anyone's mirth.  I just happen to think that 4E has a lot of room for improvement, and it sucks that we can't have a serious discussion about that here at ENWorld.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Maybe what they need is an experimental rules discussion subforum..  One whose main point is to have discussions about doing total 4e rules overhauling and tinkering beyond house rules or something.  Oh, and place a note saying that the subforum is for serious "experimental" 4e rules discussion.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

CleverNickName said:


> I like the idea of a 5th Edition.   I really like talking about how game systems can be improved or reworked...or completely overhauled for that matter.
> 
> When 4E was first announced, these boards were teeming with ideas and feedback:  the creative juices were practically knee-deep around here.  The game was going to be bigger, better, smoother, sexier, whatever, it was going to be awesome!  Everyone had an idea, everyone was cheering everyone else on, the sky was the limit.



Good times.



> Then 4E was released and *SQUISH,*  those discussions all got trampled into the mud as the 3tards and 4ons waged war after pointless war with each other.
> 
> Nowadays, if you start a thread to discuss the ways that 4E might be overhauled and/or improved, you will not draw the attention of other freestyle gamers.   Instead, you will incur the wrath of the gaming elite, who feel you are somehow trying to undermine the success of the 4th Edition of the game.  And they will vent their spleens all over your thread and everyone in it, until Piratecat finally shuts it down in disgust..



You are forgetting the guys that will say that will also denigrate the play style and your personality for having certain goals. Just look at the "No-Miss" discussion - suddenly people get labeled as "immature" just because they think of a different way to handle to-hit mechanics. 



> Maybe what they need is an experimental rules discussion subforum.. One whose main point is to have discussions about doing total 4e rules overhauling and tinkering beyond house rules or something. Oh, and place a note saying that the subforum is for serious "experimental" 4e rules discussion.



I actually like this idea, though some might say that's what the "House Rules" forum is in for. But it might have a different focus, more "brainstorming" what one can do with the system or what new systems one can create. 

But even the House Rules forum has sometimes to fight with nay-sayers.  "No, don't house-rule this, you will ruin everything!" without adding anything constructive. Come on, if someone has gone to the House Rules forum, he is not that much interested in hearing "don't house rule" but how to achieve the goals of his house rules, however brilliant, stupid or game-wrecking others might consider these goals.


----------



## Aeson

Edition War comes to the HIVE!!! Flee! BURN the Heretics!!!


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> Edition War comes to the HIVE!!! Flee! BURN the Heretics!!!




*Brandishes Torch*

We caught a witch may we burn her?


----------



## Aeson

My birthday is coming up. I don't feel like doing anything with my friends or family. I kind of feel like doing nothing at all or going alone so at least I get to do what, when, and how I want to do it.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I kind of feel like doing nothing at all or going alone so at least I get to do what, when, and how I want to do it.




You know, that's not half a bad idea. I personally like to spend my birthdays at home, playing and eating a good meal and cake  If a friend wants to come and visit, sure, but they better not be harassing me about my birthday...


----------



## The_Warlock

I usually make sure to request my birthday as a vacation day so I don't even have to go to work.

Then the nearest convenient evening, I invite people over to play console or board games, and bring pot luck food. 

That way I don't have to cook either.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> My birthday is coming up. I don't feel like doing anything with my friends or family.




I'll be sure not to send you one of those stupid Facebook birthday apps.


----------



## megamania

Phaezen said:


> *Brandishes Torch*
> 
> We caught a witch may we burn her?




The roof.  The roof.
The roof is on fire.
Let the Witch burn.
Burn witch burn.



ahem.....back to the edition wars.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> ahem.....back to the edition wars.




It asn't really an edition war it was more like a "wtf did they ban all  Xe>4e threads" discussion.


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> It asn't really an edition war it was more like a "wtf did they ban all  Xe>4e threads" discussion.




Cos some of us would rather be reading threads about making our games better? (regardless of system and or edition)


----------



## Phaezen

Back to your regularly scheduled random postings.

What a wonderful way to go


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> I'll be sure not to send you one of those stupid Facebook birthday apps.



 You can if you want. I didn't intend to stop people from doing something for me. I was just saying I wasn't sure I felt like it. This time of year is a bit depressing for me.

Sometimes  I hate my work hours. I got up early to go out to eat with friends before one moved away. They all decided to go somewhere else but I had to go to work after dinner. They're off playing video games or trivia while I'm not.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Huggles Aeson*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Phaezen said:


> Back to your regularly scheduled random postings.
> 
> What a wonderful way to go




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgN6cOZUr2g]YouTube - Charlie & The Chocolate Factory (Augustus Gloop Song)[/ame]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


>






Galeros said:


> *Huggles Aeson*




*Glomps Aeson ftw!*


----------



## Aeson

I've been sammiched.


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Glances at Aeson and Galeros...*

Ehm...


----------



## CleverNickName

Mmm, sandwich.

Wait, what?


----------



## Aeson

so i herd you liek sammichz.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> so i herd you liek sammichz.




the sammichz is a lie!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

All your sammichz are belong to us!

Someone set us up the buffet!


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> *Glances at Aeson and Galeros...*
> 
> Ehm...




Hey, it is all perfectly platonic here.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Then who is grinding me?!?!?


----------



## Dog Moon

That's actually you brushing up against a statue.  The statue seems confused.

Although also happy, since it's one of those ancient Greek statues with the enormous *you know what*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Although also happy, since it's one of those ancient Greek statues with the enormous *you know what*




Hands?


----------



## megamania

Uh-oh............


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Hands?




Probably abs, since those are the only remotely big in those ancient greek statues. Might be beards too...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Probably abs, since those are the only remotely big in those ancient greek statues. Might be beards too...



 Will you be my beard?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Will you be my beard?




No, I'm my own beard


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> No, I'm my own beard



 I'm sure you get lots of work too.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I'm sure you get lots of work too.




And now you lost me... Which isn't a bad thing as such, but I've no idea what you're talking about 

How very Malkavian of you... I approve


----------



## Relique du Madde

???


----------



## Aeson

Look beard up on urbandictionary.com.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Look beard up on urbandictionary.com.




You mean: "One who engages in pedantic, pseudo-intellectual discussion of meaningless and often obscure pop culture that nobody actually cares about. Typically applies to nerdy topics such as video games, comic books, science fiction, and so forth. Refers to the luxurious fat-guy beards grown by internet shutins, a la the Simpsons Comic Book Guy."


----------



## Relique du Madde

aeson said:


> look beard up on urbandictionary.com.




ahahhahahahahahahahah!!!!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> You mean: "One who engages in pedantic, pseudo-intellectual discussion of meaningless and often obscure pop culture that nobody actually cares about. Typically applies to nerdy topics such as video games, comic books, science fiction, and so forth. Refers to the luxurious fat-guy beards grown by internet shutins, a la the Simpsons Comic Book Guy."



I was reading the "A women who goes on a date with a gay man to mask the fact that he is gay. "  Definition.


----------



## Aeson

I can't believe you guys haven't heard the term before.lol

Hey, Relique. How's the fish?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I can't believe you guys haven't heard the term before.lol



Living behind the collective backs of the deities of this world and speaking much prettier language... 

What's your excuse Religue?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Living behind the collective backs of the deities of this world and speaking much prettier language...
> 
> What's your excuse Religue?



I'm not convinced your language is prettier. You may be prettier than me but not my language.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I'm not convinced your language is prettier. You may be prettier than me but not my language.




Well, Tolkien based Quenya on finnish. That should prove my claim


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Well, Tolkien based Quenya on finnish. That should prove my claim



Yeah but he wrote the book in English.


----------



## Aeson

I got a good shot in on my @hole coworker tonight.

He was talking about being a kid. I said "You were a kid? I thought you were spawned as a fully grown @hole." It cracked the others in the office up and I laughed for like 3 minutes. I haven't laughed like that in a long time.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

This almost makes me want to get a subscription just to giggle at the headlines.

French paper goes global, risks ridicule with translation by AFP: Yahoo! Tech


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Hey, Relique. How's the fish?




Slimey.




Blackrat said:


> What's your excuse Religue?




I'm not a gay man who needs a woman to fake being my wife or gf...

Wait, that came out wrong.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> Well, Tolkien based Quenya on finnish. That should prove my claim



Also on Greek and Latin - words are stressed almost exactly as in Latin. 

Other news: Now, I have 3 GB RAM! I don't hear my HD any longer, because it almost never has to load stuff! And cheap enough, too - 2 GB for a bit more than 20 quids. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

What's a quid?


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> What's a quid?



A pound, as in "pound sterling" - £.

Has nothing to do with squids.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Damn!  I could have sworn it was a squid that had had some plastic surgery to get rid of its oversized "s."


----------



## Relique du Madde

For a second there I was hoping it was like a Quaid...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Or maybe like a Quint!

http://www.yourprops.com/norm-47151755bc9c8-Jaws+(1975).jpeg


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

So, anyone still interested in Arcana Evolved / Diamond Throne and 4E? Head up to my blog.  Some stuff for Verrik and Truenames is waiting for you.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> So, anyone still interested in Arcana Evolved / Diamond Throne and 4E? Head up to my blog.  Some stuff for Verrik and Truenames is waiting for you.



I approve! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## megamania

Still working on my Strikeforce: Morituri Storyhour.

Epic level PCs and NPCs take time to build in 3.5.

Finishing up Emerald (20th level Sorcerer with fire as a theme) and working on Dregoth, Albech-Re, Nibenay, Sergoth and Thasknor next (20+ level Sorcerer kings and queen and Beast head giant king).

Then Athas really gets destroyed


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mega, how long does it usually take to create one (one of your SH's epic characters that is)?  I think the highest leveled character I've created was like 15 (though I should note he was a gestalt 15).  I had another who was higher but I never fully stated him out.


----------



## megamania

Depends on Class mainly.

If its a mage / cleric / psion type much longer due to the shorthand spell / power descriptions I do up.  A 20th level PC has about 35 powers to type.  Takes a bit to buy up the magic items I want also.    Sometimes I have to do research also.

The first story arc will involve Darksun's Giants before the Cleansing Wars.  Darksun's giants are "Beast Head" so it took me a while to find a template to use.  (Abomination Tome of Horrors  Hill Giant + wolf/eagle/elephant/bear and lion).  Also then class levels and in the case of the elephant headed giants I enlarged them to huge.

You'll have to forgive the errors (interrupted several times while doing this-

GIANT -HILL, ELEPHANT HEADED (DARKSUN BASE)  FIGHTER 10	
INIT-1    SP40   AC 26  (TO7  FT19 ) ALCE  CR18   HD 12d8+10d10+ 233 (327)
Large Giant		SAVES  F+23  R+6  W+7      S38  D06  C26  I06  W10  C10
ATTACKS / DAM	Great Club  +24 /  melee  3d8+19	OR  Slam  +22 melee  1d6+10  OR Rock +7 3d6+14
FULL ROUND		TUSK  +21 / +21 melee   2d8+7 each
OR
Great Club  +24 / +19/+14/+9  melee  3d8+19
OR	Slam  +22/+17/+12/+7  melee  1d6+13			
OR	Rock +17/+12/+7/+2  ranged melee     3d6+14
BASE ATT / GRAPPLE:	+19/ +14/+9/+3      +24	
ARMOR		26(-2 dex, -2 size, +12 nac, +8 S Leather armor)
SPEC ATT		Throw Rocks		120 FEET
			Tusk Tear
SPEC QUA		Low Light Vision,  Rock Catching	 
FACE / REACH		15 / 15
SKILLS			Climb+15, Jump+14, List+3, Spot+6, Search +5	 
FEATS			Cleave, Improv Bull Rush, Improv Sunder, Pow Att, Weap Focus:G Club, Improved 
Toughness , Improved Weapon Focus, Weap Spec: Great Club, Improved Weapon Spec: 
G Club. Favored Foe (Human), Toughness x7
TREASURE		Full Plate (NO SHIELD)
LANGUAGE		Giant	
BOOK / PAGE		MM3.5  page 123	 Abomination Template Tome Horror 290 / Wolf MM 283 Enlarge to 
Huge page 291 MM 3.5
NOTES 3.5		Hill Giant / Wolf x-breed for Beast Headed Giants in Darksun



Igoo took time since I was trying to min/max him so much.  I maxed his Str and Con so he is not one to go toe to toe with but a mind controller will have a good time with him.


So average time..... between 2hours and 10 hours.


----------



## megamania

Another time factor I am facing is fleshing out the plots.  In this case, it is PRE-Cleansing Wars but they will basically begin as the team arrives.

Rajaat-  ULTRA powerful guy whom will be mainly off screen for this

Dregoth-  "Giant Ravenger"   At this point he is trying to rally human support to attack the giants without burning existing bridges with non-giant nations

Thasknor- Lion Headed Giant King / Leader  I think I am going Psion / Cleric of the Sun here.

Albech-Re "Orc Plague" and also currently the lover of Dregoth.  She is trying to kill Orcs while helping in the murder of Giants.  She enjoys the carnage and already has plans to remove Dregoth to gain power.

Gallard (Nibenay) "Bane of Gnomes" is here trying to learn what ever he can from Guistenal citizens before Dregoth kills them.  Also takes special interest in the heroes as they are from another world other than Athas.

Sergoth  Dregoth's top general and son (with Albech-Re) whom is impatient to begin the war yet understands the need to do things politically correct.  He and others will create a great deal of friction between the giants, humans and the PCs.   He will also become the yeilder of the artifact the PCs want to retrieve and destroy.


Athas is still green and has metal.  There are no dragons and that is presumeably where Rajaat is (finalizing the process to make dragons).  And I can do whatever I want since worse case- its a new split reality from Athas so if Dregoth is killed at 25th level that is okay.  He becomes an undead 25th level character instead of undead 50+ as he is susposed (with Albech-Re being the primary killer no less).

Other worlds I plan on messing with....   Eberron, Forgotten Realms, Scarred Lands, Dragonlance, Rifts, Valiant Univrse, "our world" and Star Wars.

It'll be years before I finish but it'll be fun.


----------



## Relique du Madde

How far storywise you you have things planned out?  Like do you have a rough outline of the story and try to follow it out, or do you allow it to progress and evolve "organically" as if there were players making choices that could drastically alter the outcome?


----------



## Wereserpent

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AESON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*SuperUltraMegaGlomps Aeson*


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> How far storywise you you have things planned out?  Like do you have a rough outline of the story and try to follow it out, or do you allow it to progress and evolve "organically" as if there were players making choices that could drastically alter the outcome?




I have a general idea of things I want to do.   For each thing I have in mind I have several "what ifs" planned.   When I reach a point of deciding something important I go with what makes for the best story or what the character would do.

This particular storyhour will be long.  There are eight artifacts to locate and destroy.  One in eight different "game worlds" that these "heroes" will need to go it.   I'll be doing this when 5th ed comes out no doubt 

I have backup characters in mind and also the lammo "clone" backups planned.  This is about being over the top action and the interaction of different worlds.


----------



## megamania

Happy B-day Aeson


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> How far storywise you you have things planned out?  Like do you have a rough outline of the story and try to follow it out, or do you allow it to progress and evolve "organically" as if there were players making choices that could drastically alter the outcome?




Also- especially in the case of the current plots I am building, there will be a lot decided by the die roll of NPCs.  There are something like 6 major factions in the first story arc all competeing for something.  Some will try to form alliances and others will try to forceably gain control of others.  

Darksun has a very dark age coming up.  This is PRE Cleansing Wars.  Here Athas is like any other game world for the most part.  Once the genocide begins, then things become dark and eventually the world and its sun are damaged (possibly beyond repair) and the world of Darksun as most know it begins.


I hope to begin posting by September... October the latest.

I still have characters to make

I need to run the game (at least until I know where it is headed)

then do some support work for it (drawings!)

then I begin posting.  I hope for 2-3 posts a week.


----------



## Aeson

Thanks guys. It's been okay so far. My parents took me out for BBQ last night. Brought me back home and decided my car needs washing so they helped me wash it. After they left a couple of friends came over. We played D&D until almost 5am then I tried to get some sleep before leaving to see my grandmother. I had an awful nightmare. I woke up to being held down and an odd feeling. It was like the soul was being ripped out of me. I tried screaming but couldn't. I woke up with my heart racing. I started getting depressed because I realized if I were actually calling for help no one would hear me. I live alone with no close neighbors. 

I'm dog ass tired but I have to go see my grandmother. My mom guilted me by saying we're not sure how much longer she'll be around.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Thanks guys. It's been okay so far. My parents took me out for BBQ last night. Brought me back home and decided my car needs washing so they helped me wash it. After they left a couple of friends came over. We played D&D until almost 5am then I tried to get some sleep before leaving to see my grandmother. I had an awful nightmare. I woke up to being held down and an odd feeling. It was like the soul was being ripped out of me. I tried screaming but couldn't. I woke up with my heart racing. I started getting depressed because I realized if I were actually calling for help no one would hear me. I live alone with no close neighbors.
> 
> I'm dog ass tired but I have to go see my grandmother. My mom guilted me by saying we're not sure how much longer she'll be around.






That there my friend is called  sleep paralysis aka Old Hag.   I used to have it a lot especially whenever I go to sleep before 1 am.

It gets especially freaky if you "see" dark shapes or  "hear" murmuring.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> That there my friend is called  sleep paralysis aka Old Hag.   I used to have it a lot especially whenever I go to sleep before 1 am.
> 
> It gets especially freaky if you "see" dark shapes or  "hear" murmuring.



I know what is. I've had it happen before. That's why I called a dream. It's just the way it happened and the way it felt this time. I envisioned something like the effect in Stargate as they step through. The body being pulled apart and away.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I envisioned something like the effect in Stargate as they step through. The body being pulled apart and away.




You sure it wasn't aliens trying to abduct you then?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> You sure it wasn't aliens trying to abduct you then?



They're an alien search and recovery team coming to take me back home.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_[et]_Phone...home._[/et]_


----------



## Relique du Madde

[et]  You have yob? [et]


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> [et]  You have yob? [et]



Who you callin' a yob?


----------



## Blackrat

Hey, cheers on the cake-day Aeson! Only a little belated


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Hey, cheers on the cake-day Aeson! Only a little belated



Thanks.

Do you have any Goth hottie pics to share yet?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Do you have any Goth hottie pics to share yet?




Yeah, you haven't been on IM for a while so I couldn't link them to you


----------



## megamania

allo.

Just poppin' in to say hi.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> allo.
> 
> Just poppin' in to say hi.



Hola


that's it. I'm moving to Finland.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Do you have any Goth hottie pics to share yet?



I object to the objectification of the female Goth! 


Spoiler



Where can one see them?


Oh, and belated congratulations!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmm..  I just stumbled upon a preview of modern20 and I'm wondering if anyone here played it and could inform me on the system beyond the true20 inspired goodness that's visible on the preview (since I'm debating if downloading the pdf would be a waste of $10 or not).

Yes rat, this deals with my idea dealing with that fantsy-steampunk-western.


Oh yeah... and I might end up doing True20/Modern20 styled skills. Meaning I'm trimming down the skill list some and am getting rid of cross class skills.  The only thing is, if I do that, then beyond class related features, what distinguishes core Class A from B (especially on dead levels?)

Maybe I should post an informal survey somewhere seeing how many people play d20 Modern  vs Modern20 vs True20


----------



## Phaezen

Hello Hive!

Had an awesome time at Icon this weekend, although playing in 2 games and running 3 over a 3 day period is exhausting, but it is good exhausting


----------



## Aeson

I've had a craptastic morning. I came out to a flat tire on my car. It took awhile to replace it. I then had to find a place to fix it. First one I went to wanted $25 and wanted me to leave it. I went to Walmart. It was $9.50 and I was out in less than an hour. I get home and find a black widow spider hanging out on my front door. It's one dead bitch now. this is competing with my crappy birthday.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Chipper up Aeson,  you do we need to get Galeros to glomp you?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I've had a craptastic morning. I came out to a flat tire on my car. It took awhile to replace it. I then had to find a place to fix it. First one I went to wanted $25 and wanted me to leave it. I went to Walmart. It was $9.50 and I was out in less than an hour. I get home and find a black widow spider hanging out on my front door. It's one dead bitch now. this is competing with my crappy birthday.






Relique du Madde said:


> Chipper up Aeson,  you do we need to get Galeros to glomp you?




*SuperDuperUltraMegaFantasticGlomps Aeson*


----------



## megamania

Phaezen said:


> Hello Hive!
> 
> Had an awesome time at Icon this weekend, although playing in 2 games and running 3 over a 3 day period is exhausting, but it is good exhausting




I am jealous


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I've had a craptastic morning. I came out to a flat tire on my car. It took awhile to replace it. I then had to find a place to fix it. First one I went to wanted $25 and wanted me to leave it. I went to Walmart. It was $9.50 and I was out in less than an hour. I get home and find a black widow spider hanging out on my front door. It's one dead bitch now. this is competing with my crappy birthday.




And its not even 9am!     Have a coffee with a danish.  All will be fine.


----------



## megamania

Welp.... I was called out of work today by the wife.

No water.

Combination of taking a long shower and a toilet with a broken seal and we emptied the water tank.  Wife didn't understand any of it so I ended up coming home to fix it.  At least the part I needed was only 4 dollars.   So now, its 8pm and I have nothing planned to do.  

Considered going to see Transformers but money is always an issue.

So here I am instead.... on En World.   Almost done with my Darksun stuff.  Started Dregoth.  Still have the Giant NPCs to do.   Did Sergoth , Albech-re and the giants themselves. I may even begin writing tonight since the NPCs remaining to be done will only come into the story later.


Kinda taking my time with it all.   Try to enjoy it and put more time into my writing.


(finding myself staring at the Evony image..... siiiiigh)      me hungry.....


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> *SuperDuperUltraMegaFantasticGlomps Aeson*




is that legal?



can she do that do me? (staring to the side of the screen)


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> is that legal?
> 
> 
> 
> can she do that do me? (staring to the side of the screen)




Do you need me to pull out the doll and ask a series of questions?


----------



## megamania

"What about Bob?!?"

What about Aeson?

What about the blonde?

What about my simple and meager morality shifting away into the night like sand in an hour glass?

Oh the humanity!











oh....and I finished my first draft of Segment 000 for my SH


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Chipper up Aeson, you do we need to get Galeros to glomp you?



 You know its bad when a goth is telling you to cheer up.lol


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> "What about Bob?!?"



Good movie.  One of Bill Murray's finest work.




> oh....and I finished my first draft of Segment 000 for my SH




Cool.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> You know its bad when a goth is telling you to cheer up.lol




It would be worse if I were an emo.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> It would be worse if I were an emo.



 I'm the emo one.


----------



## Aeson

I decided to try a new dating site. I'm not sure how accurate they are. Their chemistry tool said I had high self-confidence. WTF?? Everyone that knows me tells me the opposite. So who is right? Some algorithm or friends that have known me for years? 

All dating sites say post pictures but I'm nervous about doing that. Namely I don't want them being used against me somehow like some pictures have been in the past. I imagine it does help to post pictures.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Barrage Charismatic Handsome Blast Targeted Blasting Way Lovely Fighting Charming
Blast Sweet Charismatic Flash Peacemaker Crashing Siege Battler Assault Targeter
Combat Love Targeted Pacifist Weapon Peacemaker Pacifist Loving Target Fusion
Crashing Lance Targeted Blasting Siege Sweet Weapon Way Beautiful Charming
Cute Blast Weapon True Love Sweet Bane Targeted Loving Assault
Cute Siege Loving Cutie Beauty Fighting Bolt Sweet Target Blow
Energy Charming Bane Weapon Combat Siege Sweet Cutie Crashing Fusion
Energy Warrior Combat Pacifist Blasting Pacifist Cannon Harmonious Beauty Bolt
Flash Handsome Blasting Power Weapon Beauty Target Warrior Bane Way
Gorgeous Lovely Assault Handsome Target Beauty Beautiful Blast Combat Beam
Handsome Power Sweet Charming Force Weapon Peaceful Way Warrior Assault
Harmonious Flash Crashing Siege Charismatic Harmony Battler Fight Sweet Crasher
Harmonious Peacemaker Crashing Warrior Power Battler Gorgeous Weapon Blasting Charm
Harmony Gorgeous Force Lovely Loving Target Charming Cute Siege Barrage
Harmony Peaceful Beautiful Bane True Combat Gorgeous Charm Charismatic Barrage
Omni Siege Peaceful Cutie Handsome Fight Beautiful Bane Combat Peace
Omni Target Lovely Fighter Handsome Harmony Gorgeous Beam Combat Power
Peaceful Charm Loving Assault True Harmonious Cutie Beautiful Weapon Lance
True Handsome Reaction Sweet Fighting Blast Peaceful Bane Crashing Power
Weapon Harmonious Loving Flash Charming Dove Blasting Energy Beautiful Siege Glomps Aeson*


----------



## Aeson

I'm starting to think Galeros has a glomp on me.


----------



## Aeson

I'm trying to think of things I can do in the morning that are social and could use to improve myself. Go to the gym is an option. Taking classes is another. Lots of things for adults is in the evening which is hard on my schedule. Movie theaters open too late and it doesn't really fit my criteria.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I'm trying to think of things I can do in the morning that are social and could use to improve myself. Go to the gym is an option. Taking classes is another. Lots of things for adults is in the evening which is hard on my schedule. Movie theaters open too late and it doesn't really fit my criteria.




Maybe try going to a coffe shop and just talking to any people there? I do not know how crowded they are in the morning though. Also, I know it might come across as a little weird to other people, but I find that a lot of people are just fine if I start the conversation about something  that I know they will know about. Like, the coffee that is being served, or the weather, etc.


----------



## Wereserpent

On another note, I feel kind of guilty that I did not get a friend a birthday present two months ago. He was not in town so I figured I could get him one when he got back(which was two weeks ago), but I do not know what to do now. He did not get me anything for my birthday though(or even call me lulz).

I have to go to my brother's wedding on Saturday, which should be fine. I hate any type of ceremony though, but they can be tolerable if they are not too long. 

Spent some time at my sister's today. She has her hands full with her two month old son, so she needs help sometimes.


----------



## Aeson

I imagine coffee shops are busy in the morning with people trying to get their coffee and get to work. I don't know if they have time for idle chitchat. I'm a big scary looking man. I'm not sure I'd come across as just trying to be social and friendly.

If gift giving is something you guys normally do then go for it. Maybe it will prompt him to give you one.lol On that note, where's my present?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Classes are nice.. or if theres one of those parks where people play chess and checkers at you can try to hone in on a game.



Aeson said:


> On that note, where's my present?




Hands Aeson an jar.  "Here is a jar of air taken from the end of the local pier.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I imagine coffee shops are busy in the morning with people trying to get their coffee and get to work. I don't know if they have time for idle chitchat. I'm a big scary looking man. I'm not sure I'd come across as just trying to be social and friendly.
> 
> If gift giving is something you guys normally do then go for it. Maybe it will prompt him to give you one.lol On that note, where's my present?




Gift Giving is kind of an on and off thing with us. Sometimes it happens and sometimes it does not.

Oh, and you are not scary Aeson. From that picture I saw of you a while back you looked fun to hug, that is why I glomp you so much!


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Classes are nice.. or if theres one of those parks where people play chess and checkers at you can try to hone in on a game.



 It's been crazy hot and humid here in the mornings. That might be an idea for the fall.



Relique du Madde said:


> Hands Aeson an jar. "Here is a jar of air taken from the end of the local pier.



 What I've always wanted. How did you know?


Galeros said:


> Oh, and you are not scary Aeson. From that picture I saw of you a while back you looked fun to hug, that is why I glomp you so much!



I guess we all have different ideas of what scary might look like.

Yeah it seems women don't mind hugging. Going beyond that is the hard part.

I could take classes that may or may not advance my career. I could take cooking classes. I'm already an ok cook but I'd love to learn more. I've also thought about maybe getting a second job somewhere part time.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Yeah it seems women don't mind hugging. Going beyond that is the hard part.




And unfortunately I am not the best person to give out romantic advice. Because if I could help you out I would. I have never been in a romantic relationship myself. Now, mine would be different from most people's, but it is still a relationship.

As for classes, check the tuition costs for the closest Community College and see it is worth the cost.


----------



## Wereserpent

Night Hive.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> Hands Aeson an jar.  "Here is a jar of air taken from the end of the local pier.



_I give you in return... air from my lungs._ - The Doctor
_How... intimate._ - Jabe


Spoiler



_There's more where that came from._ - The Doctor
_I bet there is_. - Jabe


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> "Here is a jar of air taken from the end of the local pier."




Hopefully, its not Piers Anthony.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I could take classes that may or may not advance my career. I could take cooking classes. I'm already an ok cook but I'd love to learn more. I've also thought about maybe getting a second job somewhere part time.





I hear women like guys that can cook it get them.... um... yeah...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Hopefully, its not Piers Anthony.




Nope.  If it was Piers Anthony then I would ask people to send me ideas which I then would use in an unfunny hack of a series that has a creepy pantie fetish.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Funny thing...I actually know someone who sent Piers an idea that got used in his Xanth books.

I helped set her up with her husband- my former college roomie.

In an additional quirk of fate, her parents won the Reader's Digest $5M sweepstakes shortly before they wed.  I used to joke that my buddy was marrying an heiress.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You know what the sad thing about anth is?  It'[s that if you were a true BBEG and you wanted to through the kingdom into utter chaos, you could do it with rather easily.  All you would need to do is get one sniper and sit him/her outside Humfrey's castle and snipe him and every staff member you see and then send several suicide bombers into his castle.

So many people in Xanth are so utterly braindead, incompetent, and inept that once Humfrey's castle is reduced to a smoldering pile of ash they literally would be paralyzed since they couldn't figure out how to solve the most simple inane problems.  I mean seriously, how many Xanth novels has a quest that basically started out with a person asking Humfrey something stupid like "Where can OI find my soul mate?"


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> I hear women like guys that can cook it get them.... um... yeah...



I've heard married women say nothing sexier than a man doing dishes. Single women don't seem to look for a man that cook and clean.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> I've heard married women say nothing sexier than a man doing dishes. Single women don't seem to look for a man that cook and clean.



So all you need is to marry a woman and she'll fall in love with you!

That can not be _that_ hard, can it?


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> So all you need is to marry a woman and she'll fall in love with you!
> 
> That can not be _that_ hard, can it?



Well I did try to find a woman that was already married. That didn't work out so well. :whistles:


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> Well I did try to find a woman that was already married. That didn't work out so well. :whistles:



You were doing it wrong, obviously. She already had one that worked in the kitchen. 

I tell you, first marry, then love. Worked for centuries.


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> You were doing it wrong, obviously. She already had one that worked in the kitchen.
> 
> I tell you, first marry, then love. Worked for centuries.



He didn't work in the kitchen.

We should go back to caveman days. Club them over the head and drag them back to the cave.lol


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> We should go back to caveman days. Club them over the head and drag them back to the cave.lol




Where am I going to find a woman strong enough to drag me back to the cave?

_Besides _Goldmoon, of course.

I tell you, if it were true, I would be soooooooo married.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Where am I going to find a woman strong enough to drag me back to the cave?




Gold's Gym


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, I'm going to have to get picky, here...

I want a woman whose "Evonys" are at least natural...and actually resemble those that belong to a woman, not a dude.

Of course, most of those women aren't looking for a guy who resembles a Pilates ball anyway, so no harm, no foul.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> He didn't work in the kitchen.
> 
> We should go back to caveman days. Club them over the head and drag them back to the cave.lol




All of Andy's personalities look at Ugh whom is looking away and whistling to himself with a sheepish grin on his face.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hey Rat,

What do you think... a SW:SAGA True20 Hybrid.     I think I'll call the system "TrueSaga" lol.


----------



## megamania

meh


----------



## megamania

I miss the days of poppin' in here and 2 of 3 times there was activity here.



oh well.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> I miss the days of poppin' in here and 2 of 3 times there was activity here.





Yeah, but unfortunately Rev had to f* that up for everyone.


Man.  That weekend long outage or what ever happened to ENWorld sucked.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah, but unfortunately Rev had to f* that up for everyone.




Well, Rev was the one who was causing all the acitivity.

Yeah, the outage did suck.


----------



## Phaezen

Just saying hello before the server crashes again


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Outage sucks indeed.

Last Saturaday, I was on the wedding of a colleague of mine. We had a lot of fun.  
It certainly helped that besides the (sizeable) family all guests were computer scientists (software developers mostly that all studied at the same university), just like the couple. That works well as an ice-breaker, since you have a far better idea what your counterpart might be interested in. Not that we really talked much "tech".

I also got to see the 3D digital camera that my colleague had built. (Two cameras affixed to each other, connected via USB to take photos at the same time. Just required two similar model cameras, a hacked firmware and some brazing.). So the two must be some of the first couples to have 3D pictures of his wedding.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Quick someone call Dogmoon!  NIGHTFALL has returned!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum, I have to repost this for you.. 


The European Union commissioners have announced that agreement has been reached to adopt English as the preferred language for European communications, rather than German, which was the other possibility.

As part of the negotiations, the British government conceded that English spelling had some room for improvement and has accepted a five-year phased plan for what will be known as EuroEnglish (Euro for short).

In the first year, "s" will be used instead of the soft "c". Sertainly, sivil servants will resieve this news with joy.

Also, the hard "c" will be replaced with "k". Not only will this klear up konfusion, but typewriters kan have one less letter.

There will be growing publik enthusiasm in the sekond year, when the troublesome "ph" will be replaced by "f". This will make words like "fotograf" 20 per sent shorter.

In the third year, publik akseptanse of the new spelling kan be expekted to reach the stage where more komplikated changes are possible.

Governments will enkorage the removal of double letters, which have always ben a deterent to akurate speling. Also, al wil agre that the horible mes of silent "e"s in the languag is disgrasful, and they would go.

By the fourth year, peopl wil be reseptiv to steps such as replasing "th" by "z" and "w" by " v".

During ze fifz year, ze unesesary "o" kan be dropd from vords kontaining "ou", and similar changes vud of kors be aplid to ozer kombinations of leters.

Und efter ze fifz yer, ve vil al be speking German like zey vunted in ze forst place....


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> Quick someone call Dogmoon!  NIGHTFALL has returned!



Nope. It was just another Rev-Alt, I think.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Knightfall said:


> Nope. It was just another Rev-Alt, I think.




Damn it rev!  Always tugging at enworld's heart strings.


----------



## Piratecat

Knightfall said:


> Nope. It was just another Rev-Alt, I think.



In the sense of "someone who was banned decided to re-register, and then had all his posts removed?" Then yes. In the sense that it was Reveille? then no.


----------



## Knightfall

Piratecat said:


> In the sense of "someone who was banned decided to re-register, and then had all his posts removed?" Then yes. In the sense that it was Reveille? then no.



Ah. Understood.


----------



## Wereserpent

I think I may have Dyscalculia, but I do not know. I can do simple Arithmetic, it is when Algebra starts that I can not do anything at all. I also have no sense of direction, which is also apparently something people with Dyscalcuila have, of course I could just be lazy and stupid(More likely).

Now to study for that College Algebra test...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros, what are you studying?


----------



## megamania

allo.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Und efter ze fifz yer, ve vil al be speking German like zey vunted in ze forst place....




?!?


----------



## megamania

Not much happening here nor in reality it appears.

Got a raise at the factory which is good.

Going to the Store company party this weekend.  (I think thats good)

Not much else in the world.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Galeros, what are you studying?




I am going to get a Bachelor of Science in Information Science. I need two Math courses. College Algebra and another course after that called College Math.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Not much happening here nor in reality it appears.
> 
> Got a raise at the factory which is good.




Well part of it was because of all the enworld downtime that we had since last Friday.



> Going to the Store company party this weekend.  (I think thats good)




Cool.  Just try not to Jigger any locks (as the Obama would say) cause that could lead to all sorts of problems.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> I am going to get a Bachelor of Science in Information Science. I need two Math courses. College Algebra and another course after that called College Math.




Information Science?  What's that about?  Is it anything like Information Technologies and Science?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Information Science? What's that about? Is it anything like Information Technologies and Science?



 He wants to be The Librarian. Go on adventures just like Noah Wyle's character.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> Information Science?  What's that about?  Is it anything like Information Technologies and Science?




I think it's computer science? Software development, Algorithms? I am not sure. 

I usually translate my "Diplom Informatik" to "degree in Computer Sciences". (A Master equivalent, I think).


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> He wants to be The Librarian. Go on adventures just like Noah Wyle's character.


----------



## Phaezen

Finally managed to organise the softwar I need to do my job (only took 4 months)

Now to attack that inbox *weeps*


----------



## Wereserpent

I am now finding the need for companionship. I blame my brother's wedding last Saturday.


----------



## Wereserpent

Galeros said:


> I am now finding the need for companionship. I blame my brother's wedding last Saturday.




Ahh, looks like it was just a passing feeling.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> I am now finding the need for companionship. I blame my brother's wedding last Saturday.




Get a puppy.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Galeros said:


> Ahh, looks like it was just a passing feeling.




Hey, at least you got that!

I've been to and _in_ several weddings, and got no feeling, passing or otherwise.



What?


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Get a puppy.




I already have a dog.

Listening to some music seems to have helped.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> I am now finding the need for companionship. I blame my brother's wedding last Saturday.



 We all get that feeling sometimes. As you've noted it passes...kinda like gas. 

I've had the feeling for some time. I joined another dating site in hopes of curing it. I've got 2 fish on the line. I'm running out of stuff to talk about.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> I already have a dog.
> 
> Listening to some music seems to have helped.



 How about a pair of puppies? Ask Mega about care and proper handling of puppies.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> We all get that feeling sometimes. As you've noted it passes...kinda like gas.
> 
> I've had the feeling for some time. I joined another dating site in hopes of curing it. I've got 2 fish on the line. I'm running out of stuff to talk about.




Talk about Hello Panda!



Aeson said:


> How about a pair of puppies? Ask Mega about care and proper handling of puppies.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Talk about Hello Panda!



 Maybe I'm getting my giggity back.

Stella has her groove and I have my giggity.


----------



## Relique du Madde

OMFG!   Micheal Jackson's nose was stolen from the morgue!


----------



## Relique du Madde

A weekend with out a hive is a scary thing...


Btw.. MECHA AND MANGA IS OUT!!!


----------



## Phaezen

ello Hive,

Everyone survive the great enworld famine of 09?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Phaezen said:


> ello Hive,
> 
> Everyone survive the great enworld famine of 09?



No, I did not. It was probably a suicide due to the pain and mood changes from the withdrawal. But the police is still investigating. 
There are even claims that my suicide was faked and I am actually meeting Elvis and Micheal Jackson.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I survived the ENWorld famine by reading the Cirvs Maximvs thread in which people people complain about ENWorld. It's always entertaining.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I survived it by going insane.  Does that count?


----------



## Wereserpent

Woo, I am finally able to get back in!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Woo, I am finally able to get back in!




Giggity?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ytiggig!


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> I survived it by going insane.  Does that count?




Been there....did that


----------



## megamania

welp.... it goes like this.....



fed up with my slow @$$ internet

fed up with none responcisive from the sites I visit  (hey-  thanks for the B-day call outs from 2 weeks ago  )

site crashing and couldn't even get here for nearly a week

no money for the modem powered internet

general I hate the world and everything in it mood




..... don't be surprised to NOT hear from me any time soon.


----------



## Wereserpent

Happy Late Birthday Mega!

I am sorry I missed it!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Happy Late B-day..


But... really, the last two weeks ENWorld have been barely functional, so it was easy to miss names the B-Day announcement lists.


----------



## Aeson

Sorry we missed you birthday, Mega. This site has been screwed for weeks. Some of us took a vacation from it. Don't take it as a slight against you.


A bit of an update. I hope to be moving soon. A friend and I are moving into the city. We found an apartment and we're waiting for final approvals. We're going to be young urban professionals. I've been trying to make some positive changes in my life. I'm working on myself inside and out. Getting this apartment is a big step in that. I'm venturing out from my comfort zone.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson, are you going to start hanging out at the local coffee shop then eventually gather a group of 4-6 friends who just hang out uninvited at your place?  If so, what are you going to call that sitcom?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> Sorry we missed you birthday, Mega. This site has been screwed for weeks. Some of us took a vacation from it. Don't take it as a slight against you.
> 
> 
> A bit of an update. I hope to be moving soon. A friend and I are moving into the city. We found an apartment and we're waiting for final approvals. We're going to be young urban professionals. I've been trying to make some positive changes in my life. I'm working on myself inside and out. Getting this apartment is a big step in that. I'm venturing out from my comfort zone.



Congratulations for your move in this dark times of slowly reacting servers.

And congrats to Mega. 

I can tell you EN World is more responsive during my work hours, thanks to the time zone difference between us. But still not fast. And no use if no one is talking.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Aeson, are you going to start hanging out at the local coffee shop then eventually gather a group of 4-6 friends who just hang out uninvited at your place?  If so, what are you going to call that sitcom?



_Will he get laid this week

_I joking said that was the title of the sitcom of my life on Sunday. We have the quirky and odd friends to make up a sitcom cast. We even have a few cute girls that hang around. 

We got the place. We're going to sign the papers and get the keys in the morning.


----------



## Wereserpent

Wooo, ENWorld is back and faster than ever!


----------



## Relique du Madde

/Celebration


FINALLY!


----------



## Dog Moon

So how's everyone doing?  Man, it feels like freaking forever since I've been on EnWorld.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> So how's everyone doing?  Man, it feels like freaking forever since I've been on EnWorld.




I mostly come here for the HIVE now a days.


----------



## Aeson

Doggy!!!

Not much new for me except moving. We went on Monday to get everything finalized. My roommate is already in the process of moving. I still need to get things going. Paint first then move.

I found a bedroom in the Ikea catalog I want to try to recreate.lol I'm going to look at paint in the morning.


----------



## Relique du Madde

ENWorld Lives...

Uncled died...

Listening to the usual late night radio and am getting scared since it sounds like the illuminati are now fully empowered in the US.


----------



## Relique du Madde

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwyrNmrO-NE]YouTube - Back to the Future Alternate Ending[/ame]

I think I'm alittle cheered up now..


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Why do you hate the Enterprise!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Obviously, the Prof was after the Genesis Device.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> ENWorld Lives...
> 
> Uncled died...
> 
> Listening to the usual late night radio and am getting scared since it sounds like the illuminati are now fully empowered in the US.



 Sounds like you're more heart broke over the radio story. You really shouldn't listen to the quacks on George Noorey's show.


Anyone see the ad for Gothscene.com? It's a dating site for Goths.lol I so want to sign up and meet a hot goth.


----------



## Phaezen

Allo, Allo, Allo, what all this then?

Enworld seems to have shaken off the wobbler it was throwing and things are back to normal.

Ello hive, what happening?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Sounds like you're more heart broke over the radio story. You really shouldn't listen to the quacks on George Noorey's show.




It didn't really get to me until after I spoke with my mom and she told me about the hospital...  I can't imagine how it was like for my niece Elia (who is 8).  My mom toke her with her to the hospital since she didn't want my little brother and Elia to fight (like they always do).   Then again... I'm not sure how much more traumatized Elia could get considering how bad her life has been up till this point (lets just say it would make a good/bad episode of Springer).



> Anyone see the ad for Gothscene.com? It's a dating site for Goths.lol I so want to sign up and meet a hot goth.



  Just make sure that she doesn't have an adam's apple.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> It didn't really get to me until after I spoke with my mom and she told me about the hospital...  I can't imagine how it was like for my niece Elia (who is 8).  My mom toke her with her to the hospital since she didn't want my little brother and Elia to fight (like they always do).   Then again... I'm not sure how much more traumatized Elia could get considering how bad her life has been up till this point (lets just say it would make a good/bad episode of Springer).



At some point some people just seem to become numb to thing. She's awful young so I hope nothing like that happens to her. She is young so she should be able to bounce back with help.


Relique du Madde said:


> Just make sure that she doesn't have an adam's apple.



Blackrat would tell us there is nothing wrong with that.

If he/she were smoking hot I'm not sure I'd care.


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Allo, Allo, Allo, what all this then?
> 
> Enworld seems to have shaken off the wobbler it was throwing and things are back to normal.
> 
> Ello hive, what happening?



I blame you. It's all your fault.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Blackrat would tell us there is nothing wrong with that.
> 
> If he/she were smoking hot I'm not sure I'd care.




I was just about to ask what's wrong with having an adam's apple


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I was just about to ask what's wrong with having an adam's apple



and I didn't even have to say your name 3 times.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> I blame you. It's all your fault.




Its because I am white/german/jewish/catholic/bald/a gamer/a geek/male (delete as appropriate) isn't it?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Phaezen said:


> Its because I am white/german/jewish/catholic/bald/a gamer/a geek/male (delete as appropriate) isn't it?



No. It's because you are a white/german/jewish/catholic/bald/a gamer/a geek/male that uses Cthulhu as avatar.


----------



## Dog Moon

Ooooo, I want hot goth chick too!  Although I'm not picky.  She doesn't need to be goth.


----------



## Phaezen

ah that uncomfortable period at the end of the day when you have finished a batch of work, and don't have enough time to finish the next batch... *looks busy*


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Phaezen said:


> ah that uncomfortable period at the end of the day when you have finished a batch of work, and don't have enough time to finish the next batch... *looks busy*



Sounds familiar. 
Maker's Schedule, Manager's Schedule


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> No. It's because you are a white/german/jewish/catholic/bald/a gamer/a geek/male that uses Cthulhu as avatar.



The other German gets it. He's only partially to blame.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> The other German gets it. He's only partially to blame.




Don't get him mad... people don't like it when the Germans get mad...


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Don't get him mad... people don't like it when the Germans get mad...



Or what? He'll dance?


----------



## Relique du Madde

That or invade France.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> That or invade France.



 But France is full of French. Who would want to invade?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Ooooo, I want hot goth chick too! Although I'm not picky. She doesn't need to be goth.



 Have you checked out the site. Some of the girls in my area were cute. Some didn't seem all that gothy to me though.


----------



## CleverNickName

Aeson said:


> Have you checked out the site. Some of the girls in my area were cute. Some didn't seem all that gothy to me though.



"Hipster" is the new hot-girl fashion trend, I'm told.  According to my classmates, "goth is _so_ 1998."


----------



## Relique du Madde

CleverNickName said:


> "Hipster" is the new hot-girl fashion trend, I'm told.  According to my classmates, "goth is _so_ 1998."




Well, GOTH did hit mainstream in 1998.     Also, HIPSTERS isn't a "new" trend..  it came into being like 5 - 3 years ago (right on the tail of EMO).


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Well, GOTH did hit mainstream in 1998.  Also, HIPSTERS isn't a "new" trend.. it came into being like 5 - 3 years ago (right on the tail of EMO).



 Are Hipsters fat women?


----------



## Aeson

I've put so much money this week and I still have a huge car repair bill coming up. Thankfully I have savings. I can take the hits but recovery will be slow.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Are Hipsters fat women?




No hipster girls usually skinny with small boobs, hang with douchie looking guys, and have that "I'm going to hang out at Starbucks before going Clubbing"  style.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> No hipster girls usually skinny with small boobs, hang with douchie looking guys, and have that "I'm going to hang out at Starbucks before going Clubbing" style.



 So no hips then? Needs sammich.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> But France is full of French. Who would want to invade?




Never seen French women? Never drunk French wine? Never heard someone curse in French?


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Never seen French women? Never drunk French wine? Never heard someone curse in French?



 French women are hairy, French wine is bitter and French sounds like the sound my cat made when I ran over him with my car. lol



i kid my frenchy enworld companions. i kid.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I used to live overseas, and frequently visited France.

Every problem I had with a French national- in the sense of the stereotype of rudeness, etc.- happened in Paris.

Perhaps there is a citywide conspiracy to make the rest of the French look bad?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Of course they are hairy? Do you prefer bald women? 

[sblock]
Isabelle Adjani






Sophie Marceau





[/sblock]

I don't actually drink any wine, so I don't know. 

Cursing, though: 
[sblock]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4e1Y-2Rz24]YouTube - The Merovingian[/ame]
[/sblock]


Regarding _Dannyalcatraz_:
Maybe they are just doing it to avoid people being interested in visiting or invading Paris, so they can keep all the good stuff for themselves?


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Of course they are hairy? Do you prefer bald women?




If they have a beautifully shaped head then, yeah, I like 'em bald too... It all depends on the shape of the head...
Don't tell me you don't find her hot

And cursing... I have to disagree with you. Most languages I know are far more suited to cursing than french... Deutsch in particular... Probably the best one to curse with 

Wine. Well most wines are bad anyways, but the best ones do come from France... Dom Perignon is overrated, as it really isn't any better than the basic Moët et Chandon champagnes. But Red Bordeaux's are pretty good for a red wine...


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Of course they are hairy? Do you prefer bald women?



 I wasn't talking about the hair on their heads. That I don't mind and prefer actually.


----------



## Wereserpent

KABOOM!!!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Egads!  Galeros is packing explosives!


----------



## Aeson

I think it was the chili he had for lunch.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Good morning Hive.

So, I have some news. It's a few weeks old now, but for some reason I've not wanted to share it here... still, here we go.

Me and my wife are separating, and it's my decision. I've moved back in with my parents and I'm sorting out a few financial issues before I can move on with my life.

On the positive side, I'm gaming more, I'm making plans to see my friends more and I feel happier.


----------



## Aeson

It's hard to know what to say. My condolences? Congratulations? I know this decision didn't come quickly or easy so I'm sure it's the right choice for you. Despite what some may think of me I don't like seeing a relationship end. I do think if it's unhealthy and there is no chance of improving it then it is time to move on. Life is too short to stay with someone that is bad for you. I hope much happiness comes your way. It sounds like it already is.


----------



## CleverNickName

(throws a donut at Galeros)


----------



## Blackrat

*Catches the donut midflight and scurries to the corner to nibble it...*


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Good morning Hive.
> 
> So, I have some news. It's a few weeks old now, but for some reason I've not wanted to share it here... still, here we go.
> 
> Me and my wife are separating, and it's my decision. I've moved back in with my parents and I'm sorting out a few financial issues before I can move on with my life.
> 
> On the positive side, I'm gaming more, I'm making plans to see my friends more and I feel happier.



Well, this is kinda sad, but considering problems you indicated, it's probably better for the both of you. 

I applaud you for your courage and wish you the best for your future!


----------



## Aeson

I spent over $700 to have a problem with my car fixed. Tonight it appears that problem wasn't fixed. 

I looked to see if I could use Cash for Clunkers to get rid of it. They'll take 1999 but not a 2000. Missed it by a year.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I spent over $700 to have a problem with my car fixed. Tonight it appears that problem wasn't fixed.
> 
> I looked to see if I could use Cash for Clunkers to get rid of it. They'll take 1999 but not a 2000. Missed it by a year.




What was or is wrong with it?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> I spent over $700 to have a problem with my car fixed. Tonight it appears that problem wasn't fixed.
> 
> I looked to see if I could use Cash for Clunkers to get rid of it. They'll take 1999 but not a 2000. Missed it by a year.



Is it car break-down months or what?

My car had a problem with a starter for the engine, and a problem with the coolant or rather the cylinder-head gasket. 

My colleagues Jaguar also broke down - gearbox damage, costs around 2,000 to 5,600 €.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> What was or is wrong with it?



It tries to stall on me. It'll shut down if I don't keep the gas flowing it seems. When it happens all the electrical stuff will flicker as if the car shut off and restarted. If I happen to be sitting idle the car will shut off.


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Is it car break-down months or what?
> 
> My car had a problem with a starter for the engine, and a problem with the coolant or rather the cylinder-head gasket.
> 
> My colleagues Jaguar also broke down - gearbox damage, costs around 2,000 to 5,600 €.



I have no sympathy for a person that can afford a Jag. That's not true. 2-5k euros? How much is that in real money?lol


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> I have no sympathy for a person that can afford a Jag. That's not true. 2-5k euros? How much is that in real money?lol



2-5k €uros is real money. In American Pe$os, it's around 2'800 to 7'100. (according to google and rounding for nicer numbers).

He is making the same amount of money as I am, he just spend it differently, I suppose.  And he had a girlfriend and now wife that earns even a little more. 
It's a used car. A quick google search reveals a used X-Type can be bought starting at 5'000 € (7'100 €). Frack, that's basically the same cost as to repair it! (Though more realistic offers in the region seem to double or triple that number...)


----------



## nerfherder

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> 2-5k €uros is real money. In American Pe, it's around 2'800 to 7'100. (according to google and rounding for nicer numbers).
> 
> He is making the same amount of money as I am, he just spend it differently, I suppose.  And he had a girlfriend and now wife that earns even a little more.
> It's a used car. A quick google search reveals a used X-Type can be bought starting at 5'000 € (7'100 €). Frack, that's basically the same cost as to repair it! (Though more realistic offers in the region seem to double or triple that number...)



X-Type Jag is basically a tarted up Ford Mondeo.

The new Jags, like the XF, XR and XJ are really nice.  The X-Type... not so much...


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> 2-5k €uros is real money. In American Pe, it's around 2'800 to 7'100. (according to google and rounding for nicer numbers).



I was thinking of responding with pesos if you took the troll bait.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Silly landlubbers and yer silly paper currencies.  Donya know de only real currency be gold dubloons!  Yarrr!


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Silly landlubbers and yer silly paper currencies.  Donya know de only real currency be gold dubloons!  Yarrr!



Gold pressed latinum.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Gold pressed latinum.




Copper coated gold.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Copper coated gold.



In a game a couple of weeks ago I joked about fake gold coins. _After a short time your fingers turn green while handling the coins._ It was a passive comment about the DM just handing out gold and xp.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> In a game a couple of weeks ago I joked about fake gold coins. _After a short time your fingers turn green while handling the coins._ It was a passive comment about the DM just handing out gold and xp.




4e?  

*duck*


----------



## Aeson

Galeros: I wanted to say more about the PDF thing but that thread wasn't really the place. I understand the feeling about PDFs but they are good for quick views. Also the price is 9.99 and you get it instantly. Could be worth it give you a preview of the book. I'm thinking of getting it.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> 4e?
> 
> *duck*



Goose

It was 3.5. He just throws xp and money as a reward for anything. Make a funny joke and get xp. Kiss is ass and get xp. He's a big WoW player and it does seem kinda video gamish.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Galeros: I wanted to say more about the PDF thing but that thread wasn't really the place. I understand the feeling about PDFs but they are good for quick views. Also the price is 9.99 and you get it instantly. Could be worth it give you a preview of the book. I'm thinking of getting it.




Maybe I will, once I get ten bucks to actually spare. All of my money is currently going towards spending stuff I need, but once I get some money I can use on what I want I may get it. 

I am currently trying to avoid Downloading too many files because my Disk Defragmenter broke for some reason(I have already scanned for Malware, so that is not the problem), so I am trying to avoid DLing too many files until I can fix it.

Hehe, and there is another RPGPDF I want, the OVA RPG PDF.


----------



## Aeson

How does the program break?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> How does the program break?




It will not let me defragment or even analyze the C: drive.

I tried to do a Disk Check, but that does not work either.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> It will not let me defragment or even analyze the C: drive.
> 
> I tried to do a Disk Check, but that does not work either.



Try something like this and see if it can give you some info.
PassMark DiskCheckup - SMART hard drive monitoring utility


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Try something like this and see if it can give you some info.
> PassMark DiskCheckup - SMART hard drive monitoring utility




Maybe I will try that sometime soon.

I just have a bad habit of messing up whenever I try and fix something, so I will see if I can get anyone IRL to help me.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Maybe I will try that sometime soon.
> 
> I just have a bad habit of messing up whenever I try and fix something, so I will see if I can get anyone IRL to help me.



The program won't fix anything. It'll just give you information on the drive. It'll at least tell you if the drive is going bad.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> The program won't fix anything. It'll just give you information on the drive. It'll at least tell you if the drive is going bad.




I know, but if I tried to fix something with that information it would end in disaster.

I may see if I can get a third party Disk Defragmenter that will work.

This computer is three years old, so I am not sure if that is a factor or not.


----------



## Aeson

Okay, okay, okay.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Okay, okay, okay.




Sorry, I am just overly paranoid about these things. I have had bad experiences in the past.

My computer is working fine otherwise. But I am going to see what I can do to get it fixed.


----------



## Wereserpent

If you download it, let me know the filesize of the Pathfinder PDF and I may get it if it is not too large.


----------



## Dog Moon

Pathfinder!  Mine's on Preorder.  

Been playing some Final Fantasy Tactics recently.  Man, I've missed that game so horribly.


----------



## Dog Moon

What's OVA RPG?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> What's OVA RPG?




Most likely an Anime rpg since OVA is an Anime term.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Sorry, I am just overly paranoid about these things. I have had bad experiences in the past.
> 
> My computer is working fine otherwise. But I am going to see what I can do to get it fixed.



 Just trying to help. 

Heck if I could remote into your system I'd see if I could help.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> What's OVA RPG?



 Oversized Varmit Assault


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Most likely an Anime rpg since OVA is an Anime term.




heh.  I assumed THAT.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> heh.  I assumed THAT.




http://www.wiseturtle.com/products.html


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's funny how BESM, every 3.X, and many ANIME rpogs all have the same cover image conventions.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> It's funny how BESM, every 3.X, and many ANIME rpogs all have the same cover image conventions.




A bunch of people on the cover?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah, although the Anime rpgs are the only ones that tend to do the profile head shots.


----------



## Aeson

I think it's because it's a group activity so they put a group picture up. It could be a way to showcase something also. You're the artsy one. You should be able to give some insight.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I think it's because it's a group activity so they put a group picture up. It could be a way to showcase something also. You're the artsy one. You should be able to give some insight.






I think its convention from movie posters.  You know, kin of like how they often show off all the "main characters" in the movie.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> I think its convention from movie posters. You know, kin of like how they often show off all the "main characters" in the movie.



 Sort of what I said. They may use iconic characters in the book so they place them on the cover. Some books like PFRPG uses an action pic while this one is just portraits.


----------



## Aeson

My D&D group is starting up yet another game. We just started one a few weeks ago after the guy kept after us to let him run something. He's already burnt out. Someone else is planning a campaign now. He's my roommate so the game will be at our apartment. I wasn't planning to play anything until I got moved. I don't want to be left out of a game in our new place. Easiest thing would be to put off moving things this weekend until Sunday and just go play.

I'm trying to decide on what I want to play. I'm thinking something nature based like a druid, shaman, witch, or ranger. I had an idea for a halfling barbarian named Bean months ago. Maybe I can do that.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lies.  We all know you wnat to play a kobold barbarian.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Lies. We all know you wnat to play a kobold barbarian.



 the guy that gave up DMing will play a paladin. He always plays a paladin and nothing but a paladin. I don't know how he'll respond to a kobold since they're normally evil. In a paladin way of thinking a kobold can't change its spots.

Can a small creature use a great sword with monkey grip? What is the size on that? I don't have my book. I want to give a small sized character a weapon so big there is no way he should be able to use it.lol


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Can a small creature use a great sword with monkey grip? What is the size on that? I don't have my book. I want to give a small sized character a weapon so big there is no way he should be able to use it.lol




If I remember correctly, yeah, he should be able to use it...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> the guy that gave up DMing will play a paladin. He always plays a paladin and nothing but a paladin. I don't know how he'll respond to a kobold since they're normally evil. In a paladin way of thinking a kobold can't change its spots.
> 
> Can a small creature use a great sword with monkey grip? What is the size on that? I don't have my book. I want to give a small sized character a weapon so big there is no way he should be able to use it.lol




Just decribe your character like a 2e kobold.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> the guy that gave up DMing will play a paladin. He always plays a paladin and nothing but a paladin. I don't know how he'll respond to a kobold since they're normally evil. In a paladin way of thinking a kobold can't change its spots.



But this Kobold won't lighten up under Detect Evil.

Time to grow up, Mr. Paladin Player. 



> Can a small creature use a great sword with monkey grip? What is the size on that? I don't have my book. I want to give a small sized character a weapon so big there is no way he should be able to use it.lol



Great Sword is a two-handed weapon (3.5) or Large (3E). Never could keep in mind what Monkey Grip Cheese allowed, though.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Great Sword is a two-handed weapon (3.5) or Large (3E). Never could keep in mind what Monkey Grip Cheese allowed, though.




Well, it pretty much says you can use weapons as if you were one size larger but you get -2 to attacks


----------



## Aeson

I've always thought of playing a morally ambigous paladin. I actually played one once that focused on good more than law. I suppose he was a chaotic good paladin. He hung around with a rogue and the two would work together to bring people to justice. Telling untruths and breaking into places for the greater good was okay. He was also a drunk and prone to depression. This character would be neat to play off the stuffy paladin.lol

Since a medium character can use a great sword and monkey grip allows you to use weapons as if you were one size larger then a small character could use a great sword or axe.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Since a medium character can use a great sword and monkey grip allows you to use weapons as if you were one size larger then a small character could use a great sword or axe.




Yeah, exactly. Though with -2 to attacks.


----------



## Blackrat

Never thought of using it with small character using a normal greatsword but I've seen a human barbarian using it with giant's greatsword


----------



## Aeson

I don't know if I can do the CG paladin. The DM wants to cut down on party conflict. Do you think a tight-laced LG paladin will work with a "lesser" paladin? It's not like he's evil. He just goes about doing good in a different manner. 


Picture a small fry swinging the biggest sword he can find at the knee caps of his enemy. lol


----------



## Wereserpent

I will play anything really. I have no preference. The last character I played was a Human Barbarian, and that was two years ago. I mostly DM when I do get to play these days.


----------



## Wereserpent

The Pathfinder SRD is out, so I can look at that.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh heh..  

Pathfinder: Return of the OGL.


----------



## Aeson

After several tries I got the PDF to download. I hope to find time to read it later.  I also downloaded and printed out the conversation info along with the bestiary PDFs. Now all I need to do is talk my group into trying it out.


----------



## Blackrat

In seven hours, I'll be on vacation!!! Three weeks of doing nothing


----------



## Aeson

didn't you just have a vacation? don't you europeans call it holiday?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> didn't you just have a vacation? don't you europeans call it holiday?




I had a week on june... But I still have 4 weeks to spend. Now time for the three and I'll have the last one in winter.

And I don't know what the brits call it... In finnish we call it "loma"... I just used the english word that came to mind....


----------



## Relique du Madde

So that's how the european economy is "recovering."  they are just sending everyone on extended non-paid vacations instead of firing them all.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> So that's how the european economy is "recovering."  they are just sending everyone on extended non-paid vacations instead of firing them all.




Except I'm on full-paid vacation


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Except I'm on full-paid vacation




Damn stinken rat... and your paid vacations...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Oh, does your vacation mean you'll be posting more in the pbp forum?  ;P


----------



## Blackrat

Actually... I've a feeling it means I'll be posting less ...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Actually... I've a feeling it means I'll be posting less ...




 

You will "barrow" a computer from work....
/Jedi mind trick.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> You will "barrow" a computer from work....
> /Jedi mind trick.




I do have a computer at home 

It's just that since I tend to sit at 'puter about 8 hours a day at work, I'm pretty fed up with it and don't like to hang around the web at home


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I do have a computer at home
> 
> It's just that since I tend to sit at 'puter about 8 hours a day at work, I'm pretty fed up with it and don't like to hang around the web at home


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


>




See, I told you that smilie is perfect!


----------



## nerfherder

Relique du Madde said:


> So that's how the european economy is "recovering."  they are just sending everyone on extended non-paid vacations instead of firing them all.




My employer just offered 1-12 months vacation on 25% pay.  Tempting...


----------



## nerfherder

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh heh..
> 
> Pathfinder: Return of the OGL.




The OGL went away?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

nerfherder said:


> The OGL went away?



Yeah, she said earlier she was just getting some cigarettes.


----------



## Relique du Madde

nerfherder said:


> The OGL went away?



I would have used  PATHFINDER: OGL Strikes Back.  Unfortunately, that would imply that the sequal would be  PATHFINDER: Return of Dragon/Dungeon but I seriously WoTC is ever going to let go of Dungeon/Dragon Magazine or Dungeons and Dragons.



Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Yeah, she said earlier she was just getting some cigarettes.




You weren't supposed to say that!  Don't you know she left 3 toddlers asleep in the crib?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Steam punk bands are funny...


----------



## Wereserpent

I am so full, I had tamales and beans and rice with my mother's family for lunch and then I went and had some stuffed flounder at Red Lobster with my Father's family for dinner.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Oh god...  why?!?!!?!  There's going to be a Dodecamom (in Tunisia*)! 






* Hurray that it's not in the US.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Galeros said:


> I am so full, I had tamales and beans and rice with my mother's family for lunch and then I went and had some stuffed flounder at Red Lobster with my Father's family for dinner.



_
*tick*
*tick*
*tick*
*tick*
*tick*
*tick*
*tick*
*tick*...._


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> _
> *tick*
> *tick*
> *tick*
> *tick*
> *tick*
> *tick*
> *tick*
> *tick*...._




He's immune to it since Galeros is Latino*.  





* Or at least I think that's what he said in this hive or the last..


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hey, I'm a "QuarterRican" (my Mom was a "Sorta Rican, and her father was a Puerto Rican)!!!

Believe me- I know my methane!


----------



## Aeson

I feel like breaking someone or something.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Hey, I'm a "QuarterRican" (my Mom was a "Sorta Rican, and her father was a Puerto Rican)!!!
> 
> Believe me- I know my methane!




Blackirican?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> I feel like breaking someone or something.



Wind?

The Bank?

Bonaduce?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I feel like breaking someone or something.




What's up?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Relique du Madde said:


> Blackirican?




According to my home state, Louisiana, I'm black.

According to Texas (where I live), since I'm not "Black, not of Hispanic origins," I'm hispanic.

But I'm the whole box of Crayolas, baby!

I can count Italian, French, German, Choctaw, Puerto Rican, Mongolian, people from the British Isles, Eastern European Jews, Moroccans and others in my direct ancestry.  I suspect that if I actually had a DNA search done, the official report would be "100% Melting Pot."


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> What's up?



 I don't think I want to discuss it here. I'm just letting off a little steam because I can't do it at work.


I think if I can take a bat to a copier I might feel better.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> According to my home state, Louisiana, I'm black.
> 
> According to Texas (where I live), since I'm not "Black, not of Hispanic origins," I'm hispanic.
> 
> But I'm the whole box of Crayolas, baby!
> 
> I can count Italian, French, German, Choctaw, Puerto Rican, Mongolian, people from the British Isles, Eastern European Jews, Moroccans and others in my direct ancestry. I suspect that if I actually had a DNA search done, the official report would be "100% Melting Pot."



 Last time I checked you're still human and that's all that really matters. 

_Blackirican, eh? Got a single sister? or sista? or la hermana? _


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> _Blackirican, eh? Got a single sister? or sista? or la hermana? _




Alas, I'm an only child.

OTOH, I have some seriously hot- seriously crazy- female cousins.

I'm talking one on meds, another who throws knives and pots, another who cornered her 220lb Marine (now) ex-BF in her pantry, and so forth.

Stacked or slender.

Golden to Mocha to Dark Chocolate.

Brown-eyed, green-eyed.

Brunette, Redhead, Blonde.

Straight, Lesbian, Bi, and Confused.

Smart & Stupid.

_Artistes_ and bankers.

Got everything but _sane._  Apparently, that never went on sale where they were.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Alas, I'm an only child.
> 
> OTOH, I have some seriously hot- seriously crazy- female cousins.
> 
> I'm talking one on meds, another who throws knives and pots, another who cornered her 220lb Marine (now) ex-BF in her pantry, and so forth.
> 
> Stacked or slender.
> 
> Golden to Mocha to Dark Chocolate.
> 
> Brown-eyed, green-eyed.
> 
> Brunette, Redhead, Blonde.
> 
> Straight, Lesbian, Bi, and Confused.
> 
> Smart & Stupid.
> 
> _Artistes_ and bankers.
> 
> Got everything but _sane._ Apparently, that never went on sale where they were.



 I'm sold. I'll take one of each in order of most insane to least.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Alas, I'm an only child.
> 
> OTOH, I have some seriously hot- seriously crazy- female cousins.
> 
> I'm talking one on meds, another who throws knives and pots, another who cornered her 220lb Marine (now) ex-BF in her pantry, and so forth.
> 
> Stacked or slender.
> 
> Golden to Mocha to Dark Chocolate.
> 
> Brown-eyed, green-eyed.
> 
> Brunette, Redhead, Blonde.
> 
> Straight, Lesbian, Bi, and Confused.
> 
> Smart & Stupid.
> 
> _Artistes_ and bankers.
> 
> Got everything but _sane._  Apparently, that never went on sale where they were.



I've been told that the crazier they are the hotter they are in bed.  I also heard that the crazier they are the more likely they are to try to stab you in bed.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> I've been told that the crazier they are the hotter they are in bed. I also heard that the crazier they are the more likely they are to try to stab you in bed.



 I am willing to take that risk.


----------



## Relique du Madde

If she insists on bringing candles, make sure to check that those are actually candles and not road flares or sticks of dynamite.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> If she insists on bringing candles, make sure to check that those are actually candles and not road flares or sticks of dynamite.



 crazy and dynamite: an explosive combo.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ohhh, they would break you like Ivan Drago broke Apollo Creed.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Ohhh, they would break you like Ivan Drago broke Apollo Creed.



 I'm okay with that. Really, I am.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> crazy and dynamite: an explosive combo.



I think the only variant that makes anything + dynamite not an explosive is where anything = water.

And maybe not even that. Dynamite Fishing?


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I think the only variant that makes anything + dynamite not an explosive is where anything = water.
> 
> And maybe not even that. Dynamite Fishing?



 A wet crazy woman with dynamite sounds like an awesome way to go out. Bring it on. At least I'll die famous or infamous.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> A wet crazy woman with dynamite sounds like an awesome way to go out. Bring it on. At least I'll die famous or infamous.



Nobody remembers the victims.


----------



## Phaezen

Death by crazy woman, could be the best or worst way to go, depending on the crazy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's been a quiet week... I blame the vacationing rat.  

I sware, all those "gun toating" Obama townhall meting protesters has given me a funny idea.   If I knew like 20 renfair people, I'd get a group of them and dress them up as pirates and and ninjas have them "protesting" at the town hall.  Then every half hour or so I'll make them cross the road and battle for several minutes before going to the opposite side to protest.  Just to make sure that both sides are totally a political their signs would talk about Robot Space Vikings wanting to take "doubloons" (pirates) or "ultimate power" (ninjas) or contain ninja/pirate insults.


----------



## Aeson

I like cheese.

*eats all the cheese in the hive.*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I like cheese.
> 
> *eats all the cheese in the hive.*





I like women...


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> I like women...



*eats all the women in the hive*


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> It's been a quiet week... I blame the vacationing rat.
> 
> I sware, all those "gun toating" Obama townhall meting protesters has given me a funny idea.   If I knew like 20 renfair people, I'd get a group of them and dress them up as pirates and and ninjas have them "protesting" at the town hall.  Then every half hour or so I'll make them cross the road and battle for several minutes before going to the opposite side to protest.  Just to make sure that both sides are totally a political their signs would talk about Robot Space Vikings wanting to take "doubloons" (pirates) or "ultimate power" (ninjas) or contain ninja/pirate insults.



Just make sure that cutlasses and shuriken are not illegal.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Use foam/bopper weapons, like you'd see in NERO or some such.

Nobody will arrest you for a foam & duct-tape shuriken...until you kill someone with it, that is.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Use foam/bopper weapons, like you'd see in NERO or some such.
> 
> Nobody will arrest you for a foam & duct-tape shuriken...until you kill someone with it, that is.




What he said.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Heck, while you're at it, see if you can get GWAR to do a live show at your rally...

Nobody will know precisely WTF is going on.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Damn..  Don't you love it when a national/international man hunt ends as quickly as it began?  The fact that that guy who killed his model/striper wife hung himself is alittle well.. anti-climatic.  I would have loved to see the Mounties drag him out of hiding and transfer him to the Feds


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Canada doesn't extradite if the death penalty is on the table.  No announcement had been made one way or the other, but who knows how their gov't would have viewed this one?

IOW, there could have been months if not years between capture and transfer.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Canada doesn't extradite if the death penalty is on the table.  No announcement had been made one way or the other, but who knows how their gov't would have viewed this one?
> 
> IOW, there could have been months if not years between capture and transfer.




I don't know.  Something felt different about this one.  At least locally, it seemed like people's growing annoyance with (pseudo) celebrity culture, was causing this story to escalate in a way that it might not have escalated naturally.   Who knows, maybe Buena Park's PD wanted to have their OJ/Scott Peterson moment and was hoping that it would go to trial.  After all, Orange County doesn't seem to get any major trials and this would have been the biggest in like who knows how many years.


----------



## Wereserpent

I got the Pathfinder Core Rulebook.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Galeros said:


> I got the Pathfinder Core Rulebook.



So, what did the Doctor prescribe against it? 

I suggest Trailblazer.


----------



## Wereserpent

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> So, what did the Doctor prescribe against it?
> 
> I suggest Trailblazer.




Hehehe.

Pathfinder looks awesome so far.

Maybe, and that is a big maybe I will start up a PBP here.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Trailblazer, hmmm?

I don't know...I don't care for at least one thing mentioned in the review, but it _does_ sound interesting.


----------



## nerfherder

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> So, what did the Doctor prescribe against it?
> 
> I suggest Trailblazer.




For $5, you can't afford _not_ to buy it!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Grrr...  So I've been thinking about running a second play by post for a while.  Originally it was going to be steam punk, now my idea is flouting more along the lines of a Space Spagetti Western (with cyberpunk elements ).

I almost have the game system down.  Right now the contenders are SW:SE and M&M.  With SW:SE everything would basically be set in stone however, the only problems I would have are creating new alien races (how SW:SE's balanced species seemed odd) and having to wait till November to get the Droid Guide (because droids will play a major part in the story and I want to see the new droid goodies that guide has).    

Using M&M might be interesting and challenging since the system has a lot of flexibility built into it, however, I'd have to limit a lot of powers since the power level would have to be 5 or 6 to prevent too much super power related craziness.  Of course, my biggest concern is that I"m not too sure how the rules would mesh with a western-ish game (since fights in westerns should be quick and deadly and M&M fights can be long and drawn out).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

In that case, I'd suggest running with M&M- its simply too flexible not to, unless you find a Space Spaghetti Western RPG.

I'd also track down Muse's "Knights of Cydonia" video and watch it a few times.

Oh yeah...and Firefly.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> In that case, I'd suggest running with M&M- its simply too flexible not to, unless you find a Space Spaghetti Western RPG.



Even if I did fine one, chances are there aren't enough people who uses the system to make it viable for a pbp on these forums.  That's mainly why I'm going either SW:Se or M&M since I know those two games are popular here. 



> I'd also track down Muse's "Knights of Cydonia" video and watch it a few times.



I love that song and the video...  I've been tempted to look for the DVD of it just so that I could place it in my small Western DVD library.  I should check the DVD store to see if they have it so I could finally get rid of Appaloosa (mutters) .


> Oh yeah...and Firefly.




I already have that one. It's currently next to my director's cut of Blade Runner (I sort of wish I bought that Blade Runner final cut box set when it came out).


----------



## Wereserpent

I want to be the player in a Pathfinder game. I have been GMing too much lately.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros, how is pathfinder?


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Galeros, how is pathfinder?




It looks pretty cool so far. I like all of the changes they have done. Here is the Pathfinder Reference Document if you want to look at the base rules.

Pathfinder Roleplaying Game Reference Document

I have the actual book and I have been looking through it. Now I just need to find a group(Online or Off) to play with.

The Sorcerer is much improved IMO, and I like all of the changes to the rest of the classes as well.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Galeros said:


> I want to be the player in a Pathfinder game. I have been GMing too much lately.



A terrible curse I am luckily not suffering from at the moment.

We rotate our DMs every week, and since most run D&D 4 games, I have enough chances to play what I DM, too.

I remember the days of Dragonstar, Arcana Evolved and Iron Heroes. I so would have loved to play these games...


----------



## Phaezen

Galeros said:


> I want to be the player in a Pathfinder game. I have been GMing too much lately.




Feel you on the too much GMing thing, I have 3 campaigns starting in October...


----------



## Maldur

Some people are just destined to be the designated DM.


----------



## Wereserpent

Maldur said:


> Some people are just destined to be the designated DM.




Hello Maldur!

Yes, it seems to be my lot in life to be the Designated DM as of late.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I know a way you could be taken out of GM duty... how ever it involves a railroad and a TPK.


----------



## Aeson

Hiya,  Maldur. Long time no see. Making your semi-annual hive visit?

If someone decides they want to run it, I'm up for a Pathfinder game. I like the rules. Pathfinder has some feats I don't think I've seen before like Two-weapon rend. I picked up Tome of Secrets pdf also. Some neat stuff in there you can use with 3.5 also.


----------



## Aeson

Anyone ever hear of a band called Stone Sour? They're on a CD I got from someone here at work. I like them.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Oh noes!  It looks like the HIVE edition war now is becoming a 4e vs Pathfinder war..    I must stay neutral.   GO M&M  !!


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Oh noes!  It looks like the HIVE edition war now is becoming a 4e vs Pathfinder war..    I must stay neutral.   GO M&M  !!



I think a lot of us are in the Pathfinder/3.5 camp.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> Oh noes!  It looks like the HIVE edition war now is becoming a 4e vs Pathfinder war..    I must stay neutral.   GO M&M  !!



That's not neutral. You clearly have a preference... 

Two-Front Wars are the best. [/Failed German Warmonger]


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I think a lot of us are in the Pathfinder/3.5 camp.




I am in the Pathfinder camp.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> I think a lot of us are in the Pathfinder/3.5 camp.




And some of us are in both camps...  Viva D&D (any edition) Viva Roleplaying (Any system)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Anyone ever hear of a band called Stone Sour? They're on a CD I got from someone here at work. I like them.




As I recall, that is the side project of one of the guys from Slipknot (a much heavier band).

They're not bad, but they're just not my brand of hard rock.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> That's not neutral. You clearly have a preference...
> 
> Two-Front Wars are the best. [/Failed German Warmonger]




[/french] I was talking about the candy   *hides*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> As I recall, that is the side project of one of the guys from Slipknot (a much heavier band).
> 
> They're not bad, but they're just not my brand of hard rock.




Danny, I've long had a suspicion, and since I know you are into metal you most likely can answer the question.

What's the deal with the masks?  Cuz if it's part of a statement about fame and identity/anonymity then it's a total fail.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Masks?  Those guys are just ugly!

In all honesty, though, its about theater, and it didn't actually start with metal.

David Bowie was one of the first rock pioneers to explore makeup to create distinct and distinguished on-stage personae.  Shortly thereafter, KISS was one of the first hardrock or metal bands to conceal their identity, largely inspired by Japanese theater forms.

Other hard rock/metal bands- Alice Cooper, GWAR, Mushroomhead, Marilyn Manson, King Diamond, Wes Borland and so forth- have continued to experiment with masks & makeup to varying degrees.

In many cases, the persona influences the music and stage show.  In some cases, its just about hiding identity.  Even though most of us could identify a couple members of KISS, and Alice Cooper and Marilyn Manson aren't going to be able to hide out, I doubt anyone in the general public has any idea what the guys from Mushroomhead, GWAR, and Slipknot look like...except for that guy who is also in Stone Sour, of course.

Think about the appeal of that- being able to make music as a career and still being able to go to your local Starbucks whenever you want.

Like many other camera-shy celebs, Eddy Vedder (Pearl Jam) has been struggling with that for years.  If only he'd worn a mask...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ah.  I knew that with some musicians don the make-up/masks for theatrics alone, but sometimes I wonder if some bands use that type of theatrical element as a crutch during the early part of their musical careers but end up propagating that element as they improve in their skill just because the fans expect them to..


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, GWAR infamously started off as kind of an offshoot of an art-school project, and exploded from there.  Their talent for humorous metal has grown over the years, and goes hand in hand with their utterly outrageous live show- messier than Gallagher with an auto-mallet and an watermelon patch, and more juvenile than you can imagine.

And 100% fun.

And you're right- the visuals often are used to get attention to set the band apart from the crowd.  That's why Twisted Sister started doing drag...


----------



## Wereserpent

A Galeros Update:

Gah! Why do some of my textbooks require me to put them in a binder? My Spanish and Math book are both just loose paper that I have to put into a binder in order to be able to even read them effectively. 

I have gotten into the habit of drinking tea again, I stopped for a while, but right now I am drinking a mug of Green Tea.

I am more into Table Top Gaming than I have ever been as of late. I ran a Dragonlance game using 3.5 for a little while during the summer. I am going to start looking to be a player in a Pathfinder game online soon.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The loose leaf text books is usually because of teachers wanting to be cost effective (since putting them in a actual hard cover book would cost the school like 20% more).  When I was at USC I hated bindered text books, especially the ones which were essentually one sided photocopies of journal entries.  But at least that still beats PDFs.  Some regular schools here in California are debating on getting rid of text books all otgether and instead just using PDFs for books.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> The loose leaf text books is usually because of teachers wanting to be cost effective (since putting them in a actual hard cover book would cost the school like 20% more).  When I was at USC I hated bindered text books, especially the ones which were essentually one sided photocopies of journal entries.  But at least that still beats PDFs.  Some regular schools here in California are debating on getting rid of text books all otgether and instead just using PDFs for books.




Yeah, I think the loose leaf books are a little cheaper than the hardcover ones. I still find it annoying though.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Galeros said:


> Yeah, I think the loose leaf books are a little cheaper than the hardcover ones. I still find it annoying though.



Eh, in school I had a teacher who didn't use text books at all. Instead, he showered us with dozens of loose leaf copies from various sources, because he had a deep love of photocopiers!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Wereserpent

Lord Tirian said:


> Eh, in school I had a teacher who didn't use text books at all. Instead, he showered us with dozens of loose leaf copies from various sources, because he had a deep love of photocopiers!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Well, at least you did not have to pay for those beyond any fees you payed with your tuition.


----------



## Wereserpent

KABOOM!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ho hum.

I hate the heat... I want it to rain.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Ho hum.
> 
> I hate the heat... I want it to rain.




It is actually starting to cool down here.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

After a BA, a JD and an MBA, I'm back in school...again.

This time, I'm going after a degree in Conflict Management and Dispute Resolution.  To be employed in the field, you have to have a degree or certificate.

As it turns out, my local community college offers the program...and its run by the same guy who runs it at SMU.  But for MUCH less, obviously.  In addition, if you go for the degree rather than the certificate, its cheaper still.  And funnily enough, the students in the cert and degree programs sit side by side.

The difference is that the cert program is pass fail.

Well...I figure I can get a C+ and pay less for it.

Here's the funny.

To get into the degree-seeking program, I have to go through the application process.  No sweat, right?

They put me on probational acceptance because they saw a "D" for a Calc class I took in 1986- a class that I was taking in HS with simultaneous credit at that same community college.

A grade they should have ignored in the light of the "B" I got in another Calc class taken a few years later.

It took them the better part of the hour for them to clear that up.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wait...  Even though "you are a lawyer"(tm) and had alot of other degrees they still tried to give you probationary status when applying? WTF!?!  That is seriously retarded.  "You should sue" (tm).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A bureaucrat- especially one using a computer that may not be checking out scanned-in documents- may well tell Jesus and Buddha that they needed to take Religion 101 to graduate.

After clearing up the math thing, they almost tried to get me on their English requirement...despite my* good *English grades in 1986 (like the calc class, _done in synch with their program_) and an English minor in college.

Its like they say, "There is nothing so rare as common sense."

Hopefully, they won't come after me for other "deficiencies" while I'm going through their program.

Actually, I think that their computer was simply having a bad day.  The lady who was helping me register was baffled by my status.  Even though she picked up on the disconnect, it refused her every attempt to override its...error.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Hopefully, they won't come after me for other "deficiencies" while I'm going through their program.
> 
> Actually, I think that their computer was simply having a bad day.  The lady who was helping me register was baffled by my status.  Even though she picked up on the disconnect, it refused her every attempt to override its...error.




The machines are taking over man..  [/tinhat]


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> The machines are taking over man..  [/tinhat]




*watches nanobots on tinhat spring into action*

Too late..


----------



## Blackrat

Boy I look weird... I cut my beard. Didn't shave all off, but cut it so that there's only about 2 inches anymore. Looks "neat"... I need to remember this when I put on a suit.


----------



## Relique du Madde

So... it's been three weeks already?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I was watching Glastonbury 2009 on Palladia a little while ago, and Spinal Tap was playing.

The first clip was "Stonehenge," complete with the 3' tall _inflatable_ Trilithon and dancing dwarves.

They followed that up with "Big Bottom."  In keeping with some prior appearances, the 2 guitarists swapped out their guitars for basses.  In addition, they invited another bass player out on stage to bring the total to 4.  Funny + Heavy!


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> So... it's been three weeks already?




It has now . Was good, though I could have stayed on vacation a week or two more... Yesterday I went to an amusement park with a bunch of friends. Rollercoaster on a rainy day is way fun


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I was watching Glastonbury 2009 on Palladia a little while ago, and Spinal Tap was playing.
> 
> The first clip was "Stonehenge," complete with the 3' tall _inflatable_ Trilithon and dancing dwarves.
> 
> They followed that up with "Big Bottom."  In keeping with some prior appearances, the 2 guitarists swapped out their guitars for basses.  In addition, they invited another bass player out on stage to bring the total to 4.  Funny + Heavy!




There is a special edition of Spinal Tap out now. It comes with a mini amp... that can be turned up to 11.  Also apparently useful as a ipod speaker.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> So... it's been three weeks already?



Nah, it's been a few months, at least.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Nah, it's been a few months, at least.



Where the hell have you been?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Where the hell have you been?




Yeah, what Aeson said.  For a while we (meaning I) were thinking that you got stuck in someone's throat* or something...


* Why aren't there more frog idioms?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Where the hell have you been?



Wallowing in a drunken pit of despair and misery.  Without the drunken.  Or the pit, really.  I guess it's more metaphorical.







Relique du Madde said:


> * Why aren't there more frog idioms?



They all croaked?


----------



## Aeson

Misery loves company and so do we. Why not come share that despair with us? We  can do the HeeHaw bit. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dt1fBjCm49g[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5duzH4WzIA"][/ame]


----------



## Wereserpent

*Glomps the Froggy*


----------



## Aeson

*Hands Galeros the wart remover*




j/k froggy.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> *Hands Galeros the wart remover*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k froggy.




I have done much more than glomp the froggy. I am immune.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh..  heh...

People of Walmart - american humor


----------



## Aeson

Speaking of Walmart. I went to Walmart around midnight and they were closed. The only Walmart inside the city limits of Atlanta CLOSED. WTF?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wait... your walmarts are stay open 24 hours?  Hours all close at 10.


----------



## Aeson

Most of them do. This one does not. It's odd because the Kroger (supermarket) near by was open. It was busy for midnight. Walmart could have had those customers.lol I've found that there are other Walmarts around but I'm not sure if those are open 24 hours. I'm just used to the ones closer to my old house being open all the time. You'd think one in a major city would be though.


----------



## jonesy

"Look at that, would you?"

"Wow, what is that?"

"It's like that thing they do to statues in the summer..."

"What thing?"

"You know, with the touching and the rubbing.."

"Clean?"

"Of course I am. Why?"

"Because you took a shower?"'

"Are you calling me a thief? I've never taken anything in my life."

"In someone else's then?"

"Not now?"

"What are we talking about?"

"Sunroofs?"

"How do you put a roof on the sun?"

"Very carefully."

"Fully cared, or with filled care?"

"What's the difference?"

"Twenty bucks. Can you make it?"

"I can have it made."

"So you'd be a had made man?"

"Funny. Coffee?"

"It's possible. But it looks more like tea."

"That's the thing they do to statues."

"Tea?"

"Thanks. Don't mind if I do."

"Lovely day. Reminds me of Burma."

"That's what she said."


----------



## CleverNickName

EDIT: (started to type something clever, decided it wasn't all that clever after all.)


----------



## Blackrat

CleverNickName said:


> EDIT: (started to type something clever, decided it wasn't all that clever after all.)




Kaboom!?


----------



## Relique du Madde

CleverNickName said:


> EDIT: (started to type something clever, decided it wasn't all that clever after all.)




"You Lie! (tm)"


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> "You Lie! (tm)"



No politic talk.


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> "Look at that, would you?"
> 
> "Wow, what is that?"
> 
> "It's like that thing they do to statues in the summer..."
> 
> "What thing?"
> 
> "You know, with the touching and the rubbing.."
> 
> "Clean?"
> 
> "Of course I am. Why?"
> 
> "Because you took a shower?"'
> 
> "Are you calling me a thief? I've never taken anything in my life."
> 
> "In someone else's then?"
> 
> "Not now?"
> 
> "What are we talking about?"
> 
> "Sunroofs?"
> 
> "How do you put a roof on the sun?"
> 
> "Very carefully."
> 
> "Fully cared, or with filled care?"
> 
> "What's the difference?"
> 
> "Twenty bucks. Can you make it?"
> 
> "I can have it made."
> 
> "So you'd be a had made man?"
> 
> "Funny. Coffee?"
> 
> "It's possible. But it looks more like tea."
> 
> "That's the thing they do to statues."
> 
> "Tea?"
> 
> "Thanks. Don't mind if I do."
> 
> "Lovely day. Reminds me of Burma."
> 
> "That's what she said."



The rat's alt is back.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> The rat's alt is back.




Not me, though now that you mention it, I notice he is from the Frozen Wasteland too 

I wonder if I actually know the guy IRL, just don't realise it.


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> The rat's alt is back.



Hah! Last time I got called a Galeros alt. 

Haven't been around for months. Real Life keeping me busy as a beaver. Though I've no idea why they say that. All the beavers I've seen either bask in the sun or sleep in their dam-nest. Lots of beavers near Ähtäri (that's a town).


----------



## jonesy

Blackrat said:


> Not me, though now that you mention it, I notice he is from the Frozen Wasteland too
> 
> I wonder if I actually know the guy IRL, just don't realise it.



Whereabouts do you spend your existance?


----------



## Blackrat

jonesy said:


> Whereabouts do you spend your existance?




Järvenpää. You should know it, but in case you don't, about 30km north of Helsinki


----------



## jonesy

Blackrat said:


> Järvenpää. You should know it, but in case you don't, about 30km north of Helsinki



My dad lives there. Maybe we do know each other.


----------



## Blackrat

jonesy said:


> My dad lives there. Maybe we do know each other.



Heh, the gamer community in Finland really is small. Were you at RopeCon BTW? 'Twas My first one since 2002


----------



## jonesy

Blackrat said:


> Heh, the gamer community in Finland really is small. Were you at RopeCon BTW? 'Twas My first one since 2002



Nope. The only Con-like event I've regularly been to is Assembly.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You know, I looked across the waters from Russia at Finland...there can't be more than 20 people in that country!  Obviously you know each other!

Heck, you might even BE each other!


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> You know, I looked across the waters from Russia at Finland...there can't be more than 20 people in that country!




Well, about that much yes . Give or take 6 million...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Actually, my 2005 trip to Russia was supposed to be grounded in a comparison between Russian and Finnish business models and practices...but because of an important track & field competition, we couldn't get a room.  In the entire _country._  (It was a *very* important international track & field competition.)

So instead of Moscow & Helsinki, we saw Moscow and St. Petersburg.

It was quite nice, but I'd like to have seen your country.  Ah well, maybe the next time I go abroad!


----------



## Blackrat

Well let me know if you do. I'll give you a tour of Helsinki's gaming life... That's pretty much one FLGS and the Games Workshop Outlet


----------



## Blackrat

jonesy said:


> Nope. The only Con-like event I've regularly been to is Assembly.




Bah, a computer geek


----------



## jonesy

I have to start getting ready for work. Be seeing. Reading. Something. 



Dannyalcatraz said:


> ...a comparison between Russian and Finnish business models and practices...



Surprisingly little differences actually. We have this weird amalgam of Swedish and Russian traditions merged with Finnish practicality. Works well both in the east and in the west.



Blackrat said:


> Bah, a computer geek



Indeed.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

jonesy said:


> Surprisingly little differences actually. We have this weird amalgam of Swedish and Russian traditions merged with Finnish practicality. Works well both in the east and in the west.




Yeah, but what differences there are are *SO *telling.

Did you know that according to some studies, your country ranks #1 in honesty?  In business, that is: as evidence, we got to see at least one company's financial statements (name redacted) that showed entries for bribes paid in foreign countries as a necessary cost of doing business.  You just don't see that kind of data revealed anywhere else.

In contrast, Russia doesn't seem to have a concept of things like the negative impact of self-dealing or conflicts of interest.  There is a reason why one of Russia's billionaires is head of an oil company...and head of the gov't agency that regulates Russia's oil industry.


----------



## Aeson

I go for walks or drives. Mostly drives around here to explore my new surroundings. It seems that I find something new every time.  Most often it's a new restaurant or shop I may want to visit in day light hour. Most of my exploring is done at night because that's the time I have available and less traffic. Tonight I went out and I saw 3 different police cars within 50 yards of each doing 3 different things. One was talking to a hooker, one had someone pulled over and another had someone in handcuffs. Maybe they were all related somehow. I just thought it funny. Scary part is that it was less than a mile from my home.

Something else I'm seeing is homeless men and women. There are so many around here. I'm not used to it.


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> Hah! Last time I got called a Galeros alt.
> 
> Haven't been around for months. Real Life keeping me busy as a beaver. Though I've no idea why they say that. All the beavers I've seen either bask in the sun or sleep in their dam-nest. Lots of beavers near Ähtäri (that's a town).



Yeah the alt jokes are getting old. Of course we really don't mean anything by it.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> Yeah the alt jokes are getting old. Of course we really don't mean anything by it.



So jonesy is Aesons alt, and he is now trying to deflect attention? Interesting...


----------



## Logic

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> So jonesy is Aesons alt, and he is now trying to deflect attention? Interesting...



Highly illogical Kapitän


----------



## The Sunlight

Let me shine some light on the sunject. There is but one alt and Aeson is his prophet.


----------



## Phaezen

Glances at the hive and wonders if he has wandered into an alternate reality


----------



## hafrogman

Phaezen said:


> Glances at the hive and wonders if he has wandered into an alternate reality



Don't be alarmed.
_No, don't be alarmed.​_You can stay here with us.
_With us.​_You'll like it here.
_All is peaceful.​_All is calm.
_Stay with us, Phaezen.​_Stay. . .
*FOREVER*​


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Tonight I went out and I saw 3 different police cars within 50 yards of each doing 3 different things. One was talking to a hooker, one had someone pulled over and another had someone in handcuffs. Maybe they were all related somehow. I just thought it funny.




Over here in California (at least in my home town) it would have been 2 - 3 police care at each location.


----------



## Wereserpent

Man, the Hive was active last night!

Anyways, I just found out I will not be getting as much money as I thought I would be from Financial Aid for school. Which means I will not have enough money to pay my rent. I can get an extension, but this means I will have to get a job somewhere. I have already applied to some on campus positions, but I have not heard back anything yet. I am also going to apply at the nearby Grocery and Dollar stores.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I am my own alt.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Why am I not surprised that (s)he's a hermaphrodite?


----------



## jonesy

The lack of sensitivity in the issue is really shocking. This shouldn't have been leaked before a decision had been reached by the IAAF on what will actually happen to her now. Semenyas life is ruined no matter what happens. And since only preliminary testing has been done, there's nothing you can call proof of anything useful to the matter. Perhaps not even after tests by the medical experts IAAF is sending her to next.


----------



## jonesy

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Did you know that according to some studies, your country ranks #1 in honesty?  In business, that is: as evidence, we got to see at least one company's financial statements (name redacted) that showed entries for bribes paid in foreign countries as a necessary cost of doing business.  You just don't see that kind of data revealed anywhere else.



Transparency and honesty have been important, but certain parties have begun to try and ruin things. When I say parties, I mean the political kind. Corruption seems to have arrived to our nation big time. And Nokia has been trying to get immunity from, well, anything and everything.


----------



## Relique du Madde

How about Ikea?  What kind of kick backs do they get?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

10 Acres of harvestable forest for every American soul they capture.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> How about Ikea?  What kind of kick backs do they get?




Dunno. They're Swedish 

We try to have as little to do with them as possible


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> How about Ikea?  What kind of kick backs do they get?



Ikea executives 'given top-class furniture' in kickbacks scandal - Telegraph

That was three years ago. I'm sure they've upgraded now.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Dunno. They're Swedish
> 
> We try to have as little to do with them as possible




Wait.. you mean there us a difference between fins and swedes? (besides female bust size)?


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> Wait.. you mean there us a difference between fins and swedes?



Yes.

Finns are the ones who make fun of Swedes.

Swedes are the ones who make fun of Norwegians.

Norwegians are the ones who make fun of Finns.

Danes are the ones we usually forget.

And Icelanders are the ones in the middle of a sea.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Wait.. you mean there is a difference (besides female bust size)?




Yes, they have a language that no sane person can understand 

See, I'll write a popular swedish poem:

Hö, hö, hö.
Ö, ö, ö.
Hö ö.
Hö ös söt mö.


----------



## jonesy

Blackrat said:


> Hö, hö, hö.
> Ö, ö, ö.
> Hö ö.
> Hö ös mösigt mö.



**** me, now that's funny! I can't stop laughing and it's your fault.


----------



## Blackrat

jonesy said:


> **** me, now that's funny! I can't stop laughing and it's your fault.




You don't claim you haven't heard that one before?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Hö, hö, hö.
> Ö, ö, ö.
> Hö ö.
> Hö ös mösigt mö.




That's a _Hökü_, right?  A Swedish poem with the rhythmic 3/3/2/5 structure?


----------



## jonesy

Blackrat said:


> You don't claim you haven't heard that one before?



Nope. In different form. But to hear it here just makes it funnier.

I heard it like this: Öö, öö, höö-ö, höö-öö-smöö.


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That's a _Hökü_, right?  A Swedish poem with the rhythmic 3/3/2/5 structure?




Actually I made a translation error, which was already corrected. See the post. the real Höky, as you see it is written with y not ü, is 3/3/2/4 

See jonesy? I managed to get the american to make fun of swedes with us


----------



## Relique du Madde

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qf9CC7NXeZQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qf9CC7NXeZQ[/ame]

BEST video EVAR!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I'll make fun of_ anyone._

A friend of mine and I were walking and talking- mostly about geopolitics.  He was Canadian, but had recently gotten his American citizenship.

At one point, he got very sophisticated about a certain region, pointing out certain regional differences with great detail.

I said "Rick!  Hold up!  You just got your American citizenship, right?"

He paused...then said, "Riiiiiiight."

"Then stop with all this detail, man- everyone knows Americans don't know anything about geography!  They'll make you be Canadian again, and nobody wants_ that!_"

And then there was this time I kidded a dude from down under about his country's capital..."Australia City."

Ye godzzzz, its fun to play "Ugly American."  At least, as long as everyone is aware that _you're just playing._


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I'll make fun of_ anyone._




Yeah, I have the same habit. I've no trouble making fun of Finland and us finns either 

Oh, I guess I need to translate that earlier poem. In english it goes like:

Hay, hay, hay.
Island, island, Island.
Hay Island.
Hay Island's pretty maid.

Yeah, I didn't claim it to be a good poem


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Give that to a Swedish Death Metal band, and it will be an 8 minute epic.

And the video will feature overmuscular blonde guys with chainmail and axes.

And ravens. Lots and lots of ravens.

OTOH, check out the lyrics to Lit's "Miserable" and Type-O Negative's "Du Hast"...


----------



## Blackrat

Lol . I need to suggest Finntroll to make a song out of that 

A Folk-metal band that sings in swedish.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Give that to a Swedish Death Metal band, and it will be an 8 minute epic.
> 
> And the video will feature overmuscular blonde guys with chainmail and axes.
> 
> And ravens. Lots and lots of ravens.




It needs more BLOOOOD!


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Type-O Negative's "Du Hast"...




It's Rammstein's song! Type just covered it.

But yeah, it makes really good wordplay in german.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Lol . I need to suggest Finntroll to make a song out of that
> 
> A Folk-metal band that sings in swedish.




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGywo81G6lk]YouTube - FINNTROLL - Trollhammeren (OFFICIAL VIDEO)[/ame]

Like this?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Type-O Negative's




*falls asleep*  Uh? ZZZZzzzzz....



Sorry...  every time I hear Type O Negative I fall into a boredom induced coma.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Like this?




Can't watch the vid at work, but name suggest that like that. Trollhammaren is ok song. I suggest searching Kyrkovisan or Bastuvisan and then find translations .


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> It's Rammstein's song! Type just covered it.
> 
> But yeah, it makes really good wordplay in german.




GAk!  I meant Rammstein!  Another gaffe like that and I might have to give up my Music Guru license!

Yeah- I loved the wordplay in it.  Can't say there was much of Rammstein (or Type-O Neg) that I liked enough to consider dropping $$$$ on their stuff, though.  Same with the cleverness of Lit's song.  It was fun, but it didn't sell the album to me.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Relique du Madde said:


> It needs more BLOOOOD!





Eh, for one of the scenes, we'll get the ravens to play the kettledrums, except they'll be full of blood.  That way it will splash everywhere.

Hmmm...

Maybe we can get a guest appearance by GWAR?


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> GAk!  I meant Rammstein!  Another gaffe like that and I might have to give up my Music Guru license!




Chatting with Relique elsewhere and we were just talking how it's sorta funny that you of all people got that wrong


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> Chatting with Relique elsewhere and we were just talking how it's sorta funny that you of all people got that wrong




You have no idea..._both_ of my Border Collies are mocking me at this moment.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Yes, they have a language that no sane person can understand
> 
> See, I'll write a popular swedish poem:
> 
> Hö, hö, hö.
> Ö, ö, ö.
> Hö ö.
> Hö ös söt mö.



Hmm. Is Swedish related to Türkish?

_Hü, hü, hü.
Ü, ü, ü.
Hü ü.
Hü üs süt mü._


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Thats where Tweed comes from.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Türkish?




True story, when I saw the _Lion Witch and the Wardrobe_ movie I thought that the Turkish Delights that the kid was getting was some kind of drug... That is until my Gf told me it was candy.


----------



## jonesy

The only Finntroll song I can listen to is Pharaoh Sails To Orion.


----------



## Blackrat

jonesy said:


> The only Finntroll song I can listen to is Pharaoh Sails To Orion.




They've made a cover of it?


----------



## jonesy

Blackrat said:


> They've made a cover of it?



No. Wilska sang it with Nightwish.


----------



## Blackrat

jonesy said:


> No. Wilska sang it with Nightwish.




Ah... Okay . No matter really, in my mind Finntroll died with Somnium


----------



## jonesy

Oh, oh! Also Devil and the Deep Dark Ocean. That was Wilska too. I forgot totally.


----------



## jonesy

You stole my heart,
and placed it in a box,
and put the box into a safe place.

But your mother found it,
and gave it,
to a collector of things.

Then the box was stolen from him,
and ended up in a ship,
headed out to China.

Pirates raided the ship midway,
took the box,
sold it in Italy.

A flat was raided by police,
who found the box,
among other things, missed by people.
They threw it away.
Where's the box?
Huh?
Honey?


----------



## Relique du Madde

:^/  I hate having similar competing ideas for games when you know you can't do both of them due to time constraint issues (and due to cross pollination of ideas). 

Salton City is slow... maybe dead... so that frees me up to work on a another game.  I've been coming up with ideas for a space western (maybe Firefly-esque) using M&M (due to alot of the system's streamlined customization goodness).  However, at the same time an idea to run that same space western in Star Wars rebellion area with the group acting somewhat like the Inglorious Basterds also crept into my mind.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Salton City is slow... maybe dead... so that frees me up to work on a another game.



I've been slowly catching up.  If you want, I can come back and see if I can breathe life into it.  Or if you want to move on, that's your call.







Relique du Madde said:


> I've been coming up with ideas for a space western (maybe Firefly-esque) using M&M (due to alot of the system's streamlined customization goodness).  However, at the same time an idea to run that same space western in Star Wars rebellion area with the group acting somewhat like the Inglorious Basterds also crept into my mind.



You could try recruiting people and see who would be interested in one, the other, or both.  My personal thought is to actually split the difference though.  Take one B-movie complete rip-off of Star Wards, insert chaos your players and derail the plot.

Two droids.
One evil empire.
Dark magicians.
Light magicians.
Kidnapped princess.
Sundry aliens.

Everything can be a complete rip-off, but nobody needs to worry about staying true to the original.


----------



## Wereserpent

I am still running a 3.5 PBP. It is slower than when it first started up. The group just finished up their first combat the other day. 

I want to run an OVA game, but finding players for that will be difficult.

I want to play in a Pathfinder game, but I can not seem to find a nice online group for that either.


----------



## jonesy

One good empire.
'Han' is the emperor.
'Luke' and 'Lando' set out to find help against the rebels.
The army of the good empire is all in black power armor,
led by two droids.
'Boba' is a grizzled old master, who falls in love with the evil princess.

An evil rebellion.
The princes leads it.
She hires the fastest ship in the galaxy, owned by 'Vader' and 'Yoda' to capture 'Boba'.
'Chewie' commands their forces,
which consist of mystical martial artists who dress in white.


----------



## hafrogman

jonesy said:


> 'Han' is the emperor.



The Han Emperor?  Going for the Chinese influences ala Firefly I see.  


jonesy said:


> An evil rebellion.
> The princes leads it.
> She hires the fastest ship in the galaxy, owned by 'Vader' and 'Yoda' to capture 'Boba'.



I did require the princess to be kidnpped, but otherwise, sure.


----------



## Wereserpent

Now we just need to get Goldsie, Mega, Aurora, Darth K' Trava, and the Kitty back and we can have a Hive Reunion.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> I've been slowly catching up.  If you want, I can come back and see if I can breathe life into it.  Or if you want to move on, that's your call.You could try recruiting people and see who would be interested in one, the other, or both.  My personal thought is to actually split the difference though.  Take one B-movie complete rip-off of Star Wards, insert chaos your players and derail the plot.
> 
> Two droids.
> One evil empire.
> Dark magicians.
> Light magicians.
> Kidnapped princess.
> Sundry aliens.
> 
> Everything can be a complete rip-off, but nobody needs to worry about staying true to the original.




Heh heh...  My Star Wars idea was basically set within six months of the _Tragedy at Endor_.  Basically, RotJ ended in the worse case scenero:  The Emperor nuked Endor right after the Death Star II vaporized the first Mon Calamari cruiser to come within firing range killing off all the Ewoks, Chewbacca, Han Solo, 3CPO, R2, etc al.  THEN as Akbar ordered the retreate, The Death Star took out the Mon Calamari flagship (proving again why you never place all your leaders at the battle's front line).  

In the Chaos that ensued, and Luke Skywalker briefly turned to the dark-side to kill the Emperor with Darth Vader's aid only to be vaporized as the Death Star blew up around them.

With both the Alliance and Empire leadership effectively decapitated, things degrade into pure anarchy as the Imperial Counsel sought to instill a Successor to the Emperor.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> (proving again why you never place all your leaders at the battle's front line).



Well, as I recall, Mon Mothma did actually stay behind on the rebel base.  Many Bothans died to bring me that information.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Well, as I recall, Mon Mothma did actually stay behind on the rebel base.  Many Bothans died to bring me that information.




Yeah... but she was nothing more then a bureaucrat who was lucky that she picked the right people to be in charge of the military and had a bunch of PCs running around winning battles.  Without Ackbar's genius, and Luke's Force powers Rebel alliance would have fallen apart at Yavin.*



* At least in my uncanonical version of things (since I never read any of the books ).


----------



## Wereserpent

Ugh! I hate having to do this Math homework.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah... but she was nothing more then a bureaucrat who was lucky that she picked the right people to be in charge of the military and had a bunch of PCs running around winning battles.  Without Ackbar's genius, and Luke's Force powers Rebel alliance would have fallen apart at Yavin.*



Well they wouldn't have "fallen apart" so much as been blown out of the sky.  I think basically the implication was that the diplomats (M.M. and Leia's dad) were instrumental in CREATING the rebellion.  I.e. gathering up all the people who hated the emperor and convincing them to do something about it together.  I'm sure a strong military defeat would shatter whatever alliances they had, achieving your goal.  I was just being pedantic, and pointing out that some rebel leadership would survive, they'd just be totally ineffective.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Ugh! I hate having to do this Math homework.



Sucks.



hafrogman said:


> I was just being pedantic, and pointing out that some rebel leadership would survive, they'd just be totally ineffective.




Yeah, but you know how hard it's to tell with some fanatical Star Wars or Star Trek fans.


----------



## megamania

allo.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Elo Mega.  Hows it going your part of the states?


----------



## Aeson

I had too much to drink tonight. I never felt like I did tonight. I stood  up and then had to sit right back down because I felt like I'd fall over.lol Sad part was I only had 3 beers. 2 of them were nearly 10% alcohol though. It was like drinking 5 at that point.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Light weight*.



* Saids a guy who never drinks


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Light weight*.
> 
> 
> 
> * Saids a guy who never drinks



I said that a couple of times tonight myself. I don't drink much at all.

This is the place I went to. It's been around for 50 years. I've heard of it but never been. http://www.manuelstavern.com/


----------



## Relique du Madde

Some of the pictures from that site would benefit from internet-meme based captions, and by "benefit" I mean "would be funnier with".


----------



## jonesy

hafrogman said:


> Many Bothans died to bring me that information.



That's what you say. But how ever am I going to get home now that all my base belongs to the whimsy giant and his dog called Sherbet Bus. And don't tell me that the other door always lies. It told me a great story and I'm sticking to it. If only I still had those magic beans.. of the night.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I had a great weekend. I got to sleep at 4.30am on Satuday night/Sunday morning. Yay.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Awesome.  Whatcha do?


----------



## Blackrat

Mathew_Freeman said:


> I had a great weekend. I got to sleep at 4.30am on Satuday night/Sunday morning. Yay.




What a coincidence... My saturday/sunday night was pretty much the same


----------



## Relique du Madde

Oh Froggy,  Since Salton City is one of the Games that Shayuri decided to keep playing in, feel free to jump back in.  Course, I'll have to get Pole away from Mayoral body guard duty.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I had a rough-ish but fun weekend.

I went to my Intro to Negotiation class Friday night...6-10pm.

Then went to the second session 9AM-5PM Saturday...then went to a 40th birthday party for a buddy of mine.  I didn't get home until pretty late.

Got up for 10AM Mass on Sunday, followed by my third class session, from 1-5PM.

My family, however, had planned a big party at the house- weeks before I signed up for class- and it was in full swing when I showed up.  The good news was that my Mom's cousin Edward is a great cook- he was doing 3 fried turkeys- and another friend who is a caterer showed up with boudin from Louisiana and an assortment of home-made desserts.  We also had boiled crab, prawns, potatoes, corn on the cob, fresh veggies, my (defrosted) creole red beans, and so forth.

The bad news: the turkey-fry pot had a pinhole leak in it, so they had to go buy a new pot, delaying Edward by one whole turkey, which he asked me to cook...about the time the party was wearing down.   Not only did I cook it, though, I also did my usual and deboned it and used its bones (and those of the other 2 turkeys) to make a turkey stock.  Doing that requires time, so I didn't get to sleep until 7:30 AM this morning (I was taking a day off anyway, thank goodness)._  It worked out to being a 22 hour day._

Then, upon waking in the afternoon, I took some of the leftovers, the uncooked prawns, the turkey stock and a shrimp stock (made from the shells & heads of the aforementioned prawns) and made a pot of gumbo.

Now, I've been cooking since I was 7 or 8...and I've been making gumbo since about age 21.

_This is the best damn gumbo I have *ever* made._


----------



## Aeson

What this thread needs is an enema.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> Awesome.  Whatcha do?




Went to a friends 40th birthday party. Started in a pub by the Thames in London at 1pm, ate a huge chickenburger, stayed till about 7pm with a couple of beers. Then went on to a club that had opened early for us so we could be the DJ, danced until about 11pm before heading over to his house and talking and listening to music until 4.30am when I crashed out upstairs on an inflatable bed.

Woke up about 11am Sunday morning, had some breakfast and played a little Soul Calibur 3 for a couple of hours with more talking until leaving about 4pm. Got back home around 5.30pm.

Exhausting, but awesome.

Last night, went bowling with two friends and scored over 100 each time, very pleased.


----------



## Aeson

I ordered some books from Amazon yesterday. Today I check to see when they might be shipped. Estimated shipping dates? Nov 4 - Jan 1. 

One book had a 3 month wait for shipping. Another was out of stock. I changed the shipping to ship when available so I can at least get some of them sooner rather than later. I'm concidering putting together a Pathfinder campaign and want to get as many source books to help out as I can. 

One thing I'm thinking of doing is limiting what the PCs know about the world at large. Without access to fast forms of communication and limited educations some people just wouldn't know that much. A new world would be perfect for that. They know what's around them like their village or town. If the player chooses to play a more knowledgable character then I won't limit them. I just want the Joe-shmo farm boy to be as ignorant as he should be. Is this too RBDM?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Then went to the second session 9AM-5PM Saturday...then went to a 40th birthday party for a buddy of mine.






Mathew_Freeman said:


> Went to a friends 40th birthday party. ....




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8Kyi0WNg40]YouTube - Dramatic Look[/ame]



Aeson said:


> I ordered some books from Amazon yesterday. Today I check to see when they might be shipped. Estimated shipping dates? Nov 4 - Jan 1.
> 
> One book had a 3 month wait for shipping. Another was out of stock.



I hate it when that happens.  I hate it even more when some thing ships with a 2 - 6 buisness day delivery and you get it 10 - 14 buisness days later.


> One thing I'm thinking of doing is limiting what the PCs know about the world at large. Without access to fast forms of communication and limited educations some people just wouldn't know that much.



A realistic fantasy world?!!?!?!?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8Kyi0WNg40]YouTube - Dramatic Look[/ame]


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique, I'm also certain that Dannyalcatraz and me aren't even in the same country... but if I'm wrong I'm going to be very amused.

For the record, I was in London.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Oh Froggy,  Since Salton City is one of the Games that Shayuri decided to keep playing in, feel free to jump back in.



Done.







Relique du Madde said:


> Course, I'll have to get Pole away from Mayoral body guard duty.



I figure the trick is to make the Mayor think about how much his safety is worth.  Perhaps some prices are just too high.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> I hate it when that happens.  I hate it even more when some thing ships with a 2 - 6 buisness day delivery and you get it 10 - 14 buisness days later.[/quote]
> I'm still waiting for stuff shipped on Aug 31 from Paizo.
> 
> 
> 
> Relique du Madde said:
> 
> 
> 
> A realistic fantasy world?!!?!?!?
> [/quote]
> Yeah, smart ass. Wizards knowing a lot of stuff is more believable than an ordinary person.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wereserpent

I am trying to start up another PBP at another forum, but only once person has shown any interest.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Relique, I'm also certain that Dannyalcatraz and me aren't even in the same country...



That can't be definitely proven.  I propose an theory:  Schrödinger's DannyAlcatraz!  If you place an black metalhead* in a party, against environmentally induced quantum decoherence, that black Metalhead will be either DannyAlcatraz, or not, or both simultaneously.  However, if you ask him his name, his response will be either "yes,", "no," "Why do you ask," or a punch in the face.


> For the record, I was in London.




I know 

*As implied by this thread, it is assumed that black metalheads are exceedingly rare.  Therefore, there is a high quantum probability that any black metalhead will be DannyAlcatraz especially if they also practice law, play dnd, or are highly educated.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Yeah, smart ass. Wizards knowing a lot of stuff is more believable than an ordinary person.




They use teh internetz.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Relique du Madde said:


> That can't be definitely proven.  I propose an theory:  Schrödinger's DannyAlcatraz!  If you place an black metalhead* in a party, against environmentally induced quantum decoherence, that black Metalhead will be either DannyAlcatraz, or not, or both simultaneously.  However, if you ask him his name, his response will be either "yes,", "no," "Why do you ask," or a punch in the face.
> 
> 
> I know
> 
> *As implied by this thread, it is assumed that black metalheads are exceedingly rare.  Therefore, there is a high quantum probability that any black metalhead will be DannyAlcatraz especially if they also practice law, play dnd, or are highly educated.




BWHA-HA-HAAAAA!

*_punch in face_*

ahem...

'Tis an amazing coincidence, but the party I went to was in Flower Mound, TX.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> They use teh internetz.



 Not in my fantasy world.


----------



## Aeson

Why would a MCSE training course given ONLINE cost me 4995.00?


----------



## Blackrat

Ahh... Fresh coffee... Good morning Hive.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Why would a MCSE training course given ONLINE cost me 4995.00?




Because dosing a ACSP/ACSA course online is a lot more expensive and makes you look douchier.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Because dosing a ACSP/ACSA course online is a lot more expensive and makes you look douchier.



 Hi. I'm a PC.


Ask around. I can't be anymore of a douche.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Ahh... Fresh coffee... Good morning Hive.



 Need coffee before coming to the hive?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Need coffee before coming to the hive?




Need coffee before opening the internets...


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Need coffee before opening the internets...




Need coffee before doing anything which might involve social interaction


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Need coffee before doing anything which might involve social interaction




That too


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Dannyalcatraz said:


> 'Tis an amazing coincidence, but the party I went to was in Flower Mound, TX.




I think we have just collapsed the waveform.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

I am just unpacking my newly arrived set of miniatures - Monster Manual: Legenday Evils. 
Pretty neat minis, I can say so far. Wish it were more per package, though. 
And after that, I will browse the DMG 2.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mathew_Freeman said:


> I think we have just collapsed the waveform.




That is assuming that he didn't make the town's name up.    Seriously, what Red Blooded Texan would live in a place called Flower Mound?


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Seriously, what Red Blooded Texan would live in a place called Flower Mound?



(I would.  Why?  You wanna make something of it?)
.  \|


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lol.

You know what they need?  Pimp Clowns.  Maybe someday, I will dress up as one for Halloween.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Relique du Madde said:


> That is assuming that he didn't make the town's name up.    Seriously, what Red Blooded Texan would live in a place called Flower Mound?




My 40 year old friend, for one...and his hot wife!

(She used to work at Best Buy, and she'd always come home about how _nice_ & _friendly _Celebrity X or Athlete Z was when she helped them shop for something...)

Me?  *I* live in Coppell, a tad north of Irving where the Dallas Cowboys have their offices and _had_ their stadium (now in Arlington).

Then again, I'm originally from New Orleans.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I just watched an D'Jango, and man... that movie's last 5 minutes raised the prerequisites of what you need to do to be a "Bad Ass" in my book.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I just saw the latest Evony ad.

Essentially, its:



> Evony
> *BOOBS*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Theres a new one?1!?!?!?   Dude.  The last new one I saw sucked.


----------



## Phaezen

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I just saw the latest Evony ad.
> 
> Essentially, its:






Relique du Madde said:


> Theres a new one?1!?!?!?   Dude.  The last new one I saw sucked.




Once again I thank the wonders of Adblock


----------



## Phaezen

Mixed weekend, 

Friday campaign finale, WWD&DGD and big party for the win. 

Having to have cat put down, not so much


----------



## CleverNickName

[Seinfield]What is the deal with the server lag?[/Seinfield]


----------



## Relique du Madde

The squirrels.... they are dying.


----------



## Aeson

So we have flooding in the area thanks to what seems like nonstop rain for days. Today on the news I saw a flooded house on fire. I just had to laugh at the chances of that happening. I do feel bad for the people living there. I hope they're all safe.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> The squirrels.... they are dying.



Did Galerous eat their nuts?


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Mixed weekend,
> 
> Friday campaign finale, WWD&DGD and big party for the win.
> 
> Having to have cat put down, not so much



Poor kitty.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sorry to hear about your cat- its rough losing a pet...and its even tougher if you have to be the one who takes it on its last ride.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> So we have flooding in the area thanks to what seems like nonstop rain for days. Today on the news I saw a flooded house on fire. I just had to laugh at the chances of that happening. I do feel bad for the people living there. I hope they're all safe.




There was flooding in LA this last month... but that was because of water conservation.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I just love the unintentional humor that cable sometimes gives me...

I have my TV on in the background- I'm listening, not watching.  A commercial for the new Trojan Ecstasy condoms had just come on:

"Here at the Trojan labs, we've been working hard on a new product <song _"Trojan Man!"_>...

"...that can take loads up to a half ton, and has a new, stronger hitch!"

I *had* to look.

Somehow, someone had caused a truck commercial had cut off the Trojan commercial at a _very _awkward moment...


----------



## hafrogman

Dannyalcatraz said:


> "Here at the Trojan labs, we've been working hard on a new product <song _"Trojan Man!"_>...
> 
> "...that can take loads up to a half ton, and has a new, stronger hitch!"



I might buy that product.

the Trojan Tacoma?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> I might buy that product.
> 
> the Trojan Tacoma?




If you trade it in at another car dealership, do hidden Greeks jump out in the middle of the night and burn the place to the ground?


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> If you trade it in at another car dealership, do hidden Greeks jump out in the middle of the night and burn the place to the ground?



I'm tempted to make a joke about the car being Greeks Lightning, but that would be sinking pretty low, even for me.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> I'm tempted to make a joke about the car being Greeks Lightning, but that would be sinking pretty low, even for me.




Too late. 

Here's your ticket for the Center of the Earth.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You know... I was about to post edited the lyrics of Grease Lighting, but then I noticed they were not gramma friendly. lol


----------



## The_Warlock

Frank Sinatra was never Grandma Friendly, but boy do Grandmas love him and his music.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> You know... I was about to post edited the lyrics of Grease Lighting, but then I noticed they were not gramma friendly. lol



That's pretty funny.  Just a few days ago, I saw a couple of guys driving around in a convertible that had a large (and pretty bad) painting of four skanky chicks on the side.  And I was thinking if there was anything trashier to have on your car, like say having the words "P***y Wagon" in big glittery letters.

Then my mind tried to wrap itself around the idea of a car that instead had a big picture of kittens in a Radio Flyer.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Then my mind tried to wrap itself around the idea of a car that instead had a big picture of kittens in a Radio Flyer.




Which probably WOULD attract a certain cohort of eligible bachelorettes...


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> Which probably WOULD attract a certain cohort of eligible bachelorettes...



I think that's the best part.

It's not a good enough reason for me to actually paint it on my car, but it's a neat idea, nonetheless.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Then my mind tried to wrap itself around the idea of a car that instead had a big picture of kittens in a Radio Flyer.




That reminds me, I saw a car with this license plate: CUGRMBL


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> That reminds me, I saw a car with this license plate: CUGRMBL



See you grumble?

edit: Oh, cougar moblile.  Sheesh, I'm dumb.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> I think that's the best part.
> 
> It's not a good enough reason for me to actually paint it on my car, but it's a neat idea, nonetheless.




I think you should do it. Really, what drawbacks could it possibly have?


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> It's not a good enough reason for me to actually paint it on my car, but it's a neat idea, nonetheless.




Go to a auto decal shop and have it done.  Here,  I'll help you.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> See you grumble?




Cougar-Mobile...


----------



## Relique du Madde

If I wasn't so lazy I'd photo shop this inspirational...  maybe replace the pict with one of the Desperate House Wives characters...


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> I think you should do it. Really, what drawbacks could it possibly have?



Resale value?







Relique du Madde said:


> Go to a auto decal shop and have it done.  Here,  I'll help you.



I don't know if it's more impressive that you found an image exactly like what I described. . . or more terrifying that such an image exists.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Resale value?




Is your car really worth THAT much? 




> I don't know if it's more impressive that you found an image exactly like what I described. . . or more terrifying that such an image exists.




Go for terrifying, it's safer that way.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> Is your car really worth THAT much?



Seven to twelve thousand?  I'm guessing even the low end of the spectrum doesn't take into account unusual paint jobs.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Seven to twelve thousand?  I'm guessing even the low end of the spectrum doesn't take into account unusual paint jobs.




Hmm, I've never walked into a dealership willing to give you more than half the Blue Book if you are lucky; and self sale - I've never seen anyone willing to pay more than 5K for something over a year old. Though it often evens out in the 2 to 3K for anything in the within a decade.

Those, of course, are personal and anecdotal experiences. You may live in car trade-in Nirvana. A region obviously more ripe for the assault of the Trojan Tacoma than I previously realized.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> Those, of course, are personal and anecdotal experiences. You may live in car trade-in Nirvana. A region obviously more ripe for the assault of the Trojan Tacoma than I previously realized.



Are we still discussing the TT, I thought we were onto the PW?

Honestly, I've never tried to sell a car I owned, so your anecdotes beat mine.  Well, I have one other car I want to sell, but I can't even give that PoS away.  Maybe I could paint it with the kittens.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Are we still discussing the TT, I thought we were onto the PW?
> 
> Honestly, I've never tried to sell a car I owned, so your anecdotes beat mine.  Well, I have one other car I want to sell, but I can't even give that PoS away.  Maybe I could paint it with the kittens.




PoS + Kitten Carriage = Value to Strange People

Maybe you CAN sell it, if people perceive it's true calling!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Relique du Madde said:


> Go to a auto decal shop and have it done.  Here,  I'll help you.



It needs a caption.

"We can haz pole-dance now?"


(I'm cracking up each time I look at this post- I _slay_ me!)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

As for the Trojan Tacoma...

It should only come in black...and should be a stretch limo as well.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> As for the Trojan Tacoma...
> 
> It should only come in black...and should be a stretch limo as well.



 Stereotyping is wrong.


----------



## Aeson

I've watch 3 different zombie movies this week. Diary of the Dead was the best.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Definitely better than Dairy of the Dead, at least.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Tonight I will be enjoying curry in a restaurant with my parents, my brother, my sister-in-law and their three children. It will be a very pleasant meal.

On Monday I shall be playing Blood Bowl with a Skaven team.

The two events are not linked.

That is all.


----------



## Aeson

Aren't Skaven ratmen? Do they stand a chance against Orks? lol I realize the other player may not field Orks but it's just an in general question.


----------



## megamania

speed vs strength

disease vs constitution


Go Rats!



(I wouldn't recommend watching the cheerleaders at halftime with either team however)


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Do not doubt my Ratmen! Our superior speed will allow us to run rings around those lumbering greenskins, and though they may have brute force on their side our natural cunning will see us win through!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Do not doubt my Ratmen! Our superior speed will allow us to run rings around those lumbering greenskins, and though they may have brute force on their side our natural cunning will see us win through!




That is until people start setting out glue traps with mouse pellets on the field.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Their match against the Green Bay Packers could be interesting...and bloody.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> That is until people start setting out glue traps with mouse pellets on the field.



 If a glue trap can catch a Decepticon then why not a Skaven. Okay it's a little annoying Decepticon but one nonetheless.


----------



## megamania

T1 was so much better than T2.  I hope T3 improves.

This talk of Blood Bowl is making me think about the game however.... hmmmmm.


----------



## jonesy

megamania said:


> (I wouldn't recommend watching the cheerleaders at halftime with either team however)



I don't know. Think Annah from Planescape:Torment for ratty cheers.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> That is until people start setting out glue traps with mouse pellets on the field.




Final score from Monday - Woods Elves 2, Skaven 3. One casualty on each side.

Huzzah the Ratmen!

In other news, I have been off sick from work for two days.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Final score from Monday - Woods Elves 2, Skaven 3. One casualty on each side.
> 
> Huzzah the Ratmen!
> 
> In other news, I have been off sick from work for two days.




Egads!  You have the Bird Swine Human flu!!  RUN!!


On a side note, I woke up with a runny nose and felt like crap.  I took a shower and now I feel much better (no runny nose no feeling like crap).  If this is swine-bird-human flu... then that illness is total fail!


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Egads!  You have the Bird Swine Human flu!!  RUN!!!









The winge'd pig-man is coming to get you!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Are you sure that that' a flying pig-man and note a flying-pig who ate a man?


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Are you sure that that's a flying pig-man and not a flying-pig who ate a man?



Hmm.. . . no, I'm not sure.  But I'm still pretty sure it's patient zero for the bird swine human flue, either way.


----------



## Relique du Madde

That look on his face disturbs me... make it stop make it stop!


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> That look on his face disturbs me... make it stop make it stop!




On the pig-face or the man-face?


----------



## hafrogman

There will be no end!

. . . until we reach a new page.  Which given Hivespeed lately. . .


----------



## Relique du Madde

/panic



We must make a new cyborg hive companion...


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> This leads me to my question(s): Which of the following d20 based systems would you prefer this game to should be played in?  If none of those (should have made a 5th option...), when which would you suggest?



Mutants and Masterminds (since the frog has it)


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> We must make a new cyborg hive companion...



Can we make faster, stronger, better than it was before?  Do we have the technology?  Do we have the money?


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Can we make faster, stronger, better than it was before?  Do we have the technology?  Do we have the money?



We should have the technology.. all it would take is some iphones loaded with an iphone app based on a Turing test.  However, not sure about the money, thought we can probably syphon some from the ENWorld drive.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Mutants and Masterminds (since the frog has it)




::chuckles::  I did make some templates for M&M and decided how I would handle vehicles and other technological goodies if I used that system.

Funny thing is I have been using alot of books and movies for inspiration, like Aces and Eights.


----------



## hafrogman

Yeah, I have no doubts that M&M could work, if all the players are on the same page.  But I could also see it quickly degrading as someone designs a cybernetically enhanced movie star with a flaming-ass robot pet cat.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Yeah, I have no doubts that M&M could work, if all the players are on the same page.  But I could also see it quickly degrading as someone designs a cybernetically enhanced movie star with a flaming-ass robot pet cat.




But that's simple to fix.

GM says no.

Barring that, design a Voodo-enhanced White Trash Villain with an asbestos alien attack dog. Fudge die rolls. Ask player to make a new character that doesn't require you to make the rest of the group laugh at them.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> But that's simple to fix.
> 
> GM says no.
> 
> Barring that, design a Voodo-enhanced White Trash Villain with an asbestos alien attack dog. Fudge die rolls. Ask player to make a new character that doesn't require you to make the rest of the group laugh at them.



Yeah, and that's a pretty good solution in real life.  Doesn't seem to work so well online.  You DM a game, everyone comes out of the woodworks, and then starts crapping in the thread if they get passed over.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Yeah, I have no doubts that M&M could work, if all the players are on the same page.  But I could also see it quickly degrading as someone designs a cybernetically enhanced movie star with a flaming-ass robot pet cat.




Yeah... but Rev never played in the game, he always had me running his character while he was up to his disturbing shenanigans in the hive.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah... but Rev never played in the game, he always had me running his character while he was up to his disturbing shenanigans in the hive.




Ah Rev and his antics...I kind of miss him. At least he kept this place busy...

Anyways, I have been okay for the past few weeks. Well aside from my allergies acting up and causing my sinuses to go crazy. For the past few days I have been completely incapacitated at nigt because of sinus headaches.

I am still running that 3.5 PBP, and it is going okay.

I am trying to work on Spanish homework right now.

Gaming wise I am also in a fit of Gamer ADD and looking over different systems again.


----------



## Lady of Pain

Relique du Madde said:


> On a side note, I woke up with a runny nose and felt like crap.  I took a shower and now I feel much better (no runny nose no feeling like crap).  If this is swine-bird-human flu... then that illness is total fail!





You'll know if you have the swine flu. Trust me. WSU has been hardest hit by this and both me and my husband ended up in the hospital really sick. I was there for 4 days and my husband was there for 6 and he just got home Saturday and still uses oxygen at night.  It starts out as an ear infection/sore throat then moves into your chest and if you don't seek treatment right away it can lead to pneumonia, which is what we both got hospitalized for. Nearly killed my husband. 

So anyone who has been sick for more then 4 days and their symptoms aren't getting any better then you should seek medical attention. 

I'll go back to lurking now.


----------



## Wereserpent

Lady of Pain said:


> You'll know if you have the swine flu. Trust me. WSU has been hardest hit by this and both me and my husband ended up in the hospital really sick. I was there for 4 days and my husband was there for 6 and he just got home Saturday and still uses oxygen at night.  It starts out as an ear infection/sore throat then moves into your chest and if you don't seek treatment right away it can lead to pneumonia, which is what we both got hospitalized for. Nearly killed my husband.
> 
> So anyone who has been sick for more then 4 days and their symptoms aren't getting any better then you should seek medical attention.
> 
> I'll go back to lurking now.




Hehehe, careful about posting in here with a low post count. The last few people who have done that have been Rev alts. But I do not THINK you are one.


----------



## Lady of Pain

People who know me know that I'm no alt. I go by Bratt at CM.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lady of Pain said:


> People who know me know that I'm no alt. I go by Bratt at CM.




The number one clue it's not an alt:  "No Birthday To Me" Thread.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> The number one clue it's not an alt:  "No Birthday To Me" Thread.



This is true.  Plus who would claim to be Bratt unless it was true?

*waves*


----------



## Lady of Pain

hafrogman said:


> This is true.  Plus who would claim to be Bratt unless it was true?
> 
> *waves*





*waves back*  

It's hard to carry on pretending to be someone like me. After a few posts brain damage begins to set in and if one choose to go entire day pretending they may end up in an institution. I don't recommend anyone being me unless they've passed all the hours of training and have received their certificate of completion.


----------



## Aeson

Lady of Pain posting here? Has Hell froze over?


I can confirm she is who she says she is.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Lady of Pain posting here? Has Hell froze over?




No, but be sure not to stand in her shadow!


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> No, but be sure not to stand in her shadow!



 I learned my lesson about getting too close.


----------



## megamania

The Hive is so slow.  Even with my various internet and computer issues I'm keeping up.

ah well/  Things are okay at my end.


----------



## Aeson

good to know things are good for you for now. Let's hope they stay that way for a bit.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> The Hive is so slow.  Even with my various internet and computer issues I'm keeping up.
> 
> ah well/  Things are okay at my end.




The Hive is trying to keep you in pace.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Froggy, looks like most people seem to like Starwars:Saga and D20 Modern/Future.

Though Saga has some streamlines that are good, I might end up going with D20 Modern/Future and coming up with some house rules for the things I don't think would work well in my setting (like wealth being based on a person's "credit-line" and the issues dealing with cross class skills).

Luckily D20 Modern/Future SRD does still exist in rft form WoTC.  I know RPGObjects has a free PDF of their old d20Modern variant, but I'm not sure how much those rules deviates from the main SRD (beyond combat).


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Froggy, looks like most people seem to like Starwars:Saga and D20 Modern/Future.
> 
> Though Saga has some streamlines that are good, I might end up going with D20 Modern/Future and coming up with some house rules for the things I don't think would work well in my setting (like wealth being based on a person's "credit-line" and the issues dealing with cross class skills).
> 
> Luckily D20 Modern/Future SRD does still exist in rft form WoTC.  I know RPGObjects has a free PDF of their old d20Modern variant, but I'm not sure how much those rules deviates from the main SRD (beyond combat).



Well, whichever system you want.  You probably wouldn't want me in the game anyways, as my main character concept right now is a guy named Mohr Reese, who is both a space cowboy and a gangster of love.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> as my main character concept right now is a guy named Mohr Reese, who is both a space cowboy and a gangster of love.



Do basically Don Juan in space with and appropriate cowboy archetype attached him him.  Why wouldn't someone want that in a game?  It's so much better then a typical neutered (or overly paternal) white-hat.

Hell if Han Solo and Luke weren't competing for Leia (shudder in disgust), Han would have probably played Captain Kirk to ever female human-like alien they met during the rebellion.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Do basically Don Juan in space with and appropriate cowboy archetype attached him him.  Why wouldn't someone want that in a game?  It's so much better then a typical neutered (or overly paternal) white-hat.



I hadn't considered the lothario angle on the 'Gangster of Love' title, but that does work fairly well.  Mostly I just really like the name.  

I do have d20 Modern floating around here somewhere, but no future.  But unless there's a kind of wild power function floating around for it, I kind of kills my plans for The Cattle Whisperer style Space Cowboy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> I hadn't considered the lothario angle on the 'Gangster of Love' title, but that does work fairly well.  Mostly I just really like the name.
> 
> I do have d20 Modern floating around here somewhere, but no future.  But unless there's a kind of wild power function floating around for it, I kind of kills my plans for The Cattle Whisperer style Space Cowboy.




I did mention psionics existing in my poll.   Luckily the only thing I think is really missing from the Future SRD are future races and the settings blurbs.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I sware... I hate it when you don't feel like working on something and you then have nothing to do and are too wake to sleep.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> I sware... I hate it when you don't feel like working on something and you then have nothing to do and are too wake to sleep.



I get the opposite.  I have something I don't need to do, but bugs my mind anyways, so I can't sleep when I need to until I get up and finish it.  Usually it's something totally useless, like looking up what baby rattlesnakes eat on Wikipedia.  I don't need to know, but I fixate on it and can't sleep until I know.

..

Does the rat ever come in here any more?  *Pokes Sven*  Or is Salton City officially kaput now?


----------



## Relique du Madde

If not dead then in a coma since of Shayuri's cut back on his overall posting.  The rat hardly steps into the HIVE.  I think it's cuase of the Evony Ads on Enworld, but he still updates his games like once or so a week.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> If not dead then in a coma since of Shayuri's cut back on his overall posting.  The rat hardly steps into the HIVE.  I think it's cuase of the Evony Ads on Enworld, but he still updates his games like once or so a week.



Hmm, yeah I guess if he browses from work, the lingerie type ads would be a bit much.  Sometimes I think that Morrus really needs to add the "buy someone else a CS" function.  But then I also remember that half of Rev's alts were looking for him to open up other ways of paying CS accounts so he could sign them up without revealing that they were all him.

But yeah, even with Shayuri's slowdown, Sven is the only one who hasn't posted in the thread since your last post.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Then again, Sven rarely speaks.  Right now I would jump cut.. but then it seems little wierd to jump the plot a head atm without someone mentioning to Pole what the plan of action actually is.  Yeah, I realize he could be filled in along the way, but considering what Dord said in his last post, the possibility of the old lady setting you all in on a goose chase has increased.  That, of course, could be solved by doing one obvious course of action (considering the info on the print out the others have)...


----------



## Relique du Madde

In a way, I also want someone to respond to Dord's statement since that could help you guys alot.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> Does the rat ever come in here any more?




No.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> No.





YouTube - Liar Liar, Pants on Fire!

Awe man... they disabled youtube videos.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> No.



 In our darkest hour, he is no where to be seen.
In a time of great need, he is on siesta.
In time of great turmoil, he is powdering his nose.
He is The Rat! dun dun dun.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> In our darkest hour, he is no where to be seen.
> In a time of great need, he is on siesta.
> In time of great turmoil, he is powdering his nose.
> He is The Rat! dun dun dun.




I like it


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I like it



 Yay. 

How ya been?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Yay.
> 
> How ya been?




Why are you asking questions to the dark empty corners? I'm not here, remember?


----------



## Aeson

Can someone quote the above poster. I have him on ignore.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Can someone quote the above poster. I have him on ignore.






Blackrat said:


> Why are you asking questions to the dark empty corners? I'm not here, remember?




There you go. Hope that helps


----------



## Aeson

Did you guys hear something?


----------



## Blackrat

Must be the wind as you are most definitely alone out here...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Must be the wind as you are most definitely alone out here...




I think we're alone now
There doesn't seem to be anyone around

Ah, 80's pop.


----------



## CleverNickName

Mathew_Freeman said:


> I think we're alone now
> There doesn't seem to be anyone around
> 
> Ah, 80's pop.



But you are not alone.
For I am here with you...


----------



## Dog Moon

Hrm.... Dog Moon hasn't been here in a LONG time...


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> Hrm.... Dog Moon hasn't been here in a LONG time...



This is true.

Funnily enough I'm going to Minnesota this weekend.  Wave if you see me.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmm..  I think all this thread now needs is for Goldmoon and Mycanid to drop by and post then it'll be set.


----------



## The_Warlock

Perhaps we are on the verge of a Hive Singularity...


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmm..  I think all this thread now needs is for Goldmoon and Mycanid to drop by and post then it'll be set.



I still speak to the shroom from time to time.  But Goldmoon is presumably off army-ing still.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> I still speak to the shroom from time to time.  But Goldmoon is presumably off army-ing still.




Assuming nothing happened to her.   Unfortunately, since Rev hoodwinked us, it'll probably be harder for us to be certain if she's alright without her popping in to say "hi."


----------



## Wereserpent

I am still here.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> This is true.
> 
> Funnily enough I'm going to Minnesota this weekend.  Wave if you see me.




Will do.  

It's kinda sad, but between Rev and 4th edition, those two things sorta caused me to stop posting on EnWorld.  [The latter simply because it doesn't seem like the 3e forum gets many interesting posts anymore].  Without the fast-moving Hive and interesting 3e threads, I've almost completely left EnWorld behind.  I think I was a part of a couple pbp campaigns that I've completely forgotten about, sadly.  They probably think I'm a jerk.


----------



## Dog Moon

But, before I leave EnWorld for the evening, I just have to say: YAY TWINS!  They beat Detroit!  Woohoo!  [Man, was that a fun game to watch]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That _was _a hell of a game, and I didn't even have a team to root for (I'm in the Dallas area, which means I'm a Ranger fan by default).


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Will do.
> 
> It's kinda sad, but between Rev and 4th edition, those two things sorta caused me to stop posting on EnWorld.  [The latter simply because it doesn't seem like the 3e forum gets many interesting posts anymore].  Without the fast-moving Hive and interesting 3e threads, I've almost completely left EnWorld behind.  I think I was a part of a couple pbp campaigns that I've completely forgotten about, sadly.  They probably think I'm a jerk.




Wait, there's a 3e forum?


----------



## Relique du Madde

What I think is sort of messed up is how there's basically a HIVE thread in the "talking the talk" (the 'New guy' thread).  If it wasn't the total douchebag thing I'd probably report the thread to force them to join the hive which they won't since the HIVE doesn't have "the right vibe" for some of them.


----------



## Aeson

I hate that the hive gets such a bad reputation. I know I haven't helped. That's one reason I don't come around as much anymore.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Will do.
> 
> It's kinda sad, but between Rev and 4th edition, those two things sorta caused me to stop posting on EnWorld. [The latter simply because it doesn't seem like the 3e forum gets many interesting posts anymore]. Without the fast-moving Hive and interesting 3e threads, I've almost completely left EnWorld behind. I think I was a part of a couple pbp campaigns that I've completely forgotten about, sadly. They probably think I'm a jerk.



 Well go for Pathfinder instead of just 3e and you'll be fine.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Well go for Pathfinder instead of just 3e and you'll be fine.




I agree. I haven't read much about PF but so far it seems to be improved 3.5


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I hate that the hive gets such a bad reputation.




We have to get Crothian to return.. then people will see how cool we really are.

As far as bad rep goes, I have a feeling that all came about as a result of the escalation leading up to the hoodwink.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> We have to get Crothian to return.. then people will see how cool we really are.
> 
> As far as bad rep goes, I have a feeling that all came about as a result of the escalation leading up to the hoodwink.



 Folks here have looked at the hivemind as a waste of bandwidth for some time.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yet they still like making countless "off-topic" hivemind-esque threads all over the board.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Yet they still like making countless "off-topic" hivemind-esque threads all over the board.



 "Do as I say not as I do."


----------



## Blackrat

Shadows of the past
Silence hunts in the darkness
Snow covers the street


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Meeting in Austin
Much driving, little sleeping
Way too much shopping


----------



## Blackrat

Coffee is brewed
Salvation of the lost souls
No sugar thank you


----------



## Relique du Madde

KA BOOM
Great explosion
charred bodies.

BEEEP hikus
anarchy reigns.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Wait, there's a 3e forum?




Yeah, it's sorta far from the top now...

And there is a Pathfinder forum too, but it's hard to find interest in a system I'm not yet using for me.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aaaaaand, I have ended the reign of Haikus.  Booya!


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I hate that the hive gets such a bad reputation. I know I haven't helped. That's one reason I don't come around as much anymore.




Your avatar probably doesn't help our rep either.


----------



## Wereserpent

I am ill. I think I have the flu.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> I am ill. I think I have the flu.




AcK!  Don't give me your virus!  I refuse to take those phoney flu shots!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, it's sorta far from the top now...
> 
> And there is a Pathfinder forum too, but it's hard to find interest in a system I'm not yet using for me.




Ah.    I knew about the Pathfinder one, also about the "ogl/3x derivative" one, but for some reason the 3e one slipped my mind considering that I don't play any 3.0/3.5 games.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> AcK!  Don't give me your virus!  I refuse to take those phoney flu shots!




I am feeling better now.


----------



## Relique du Madde

All I have to say is.... /PANIC!  Since my senior project planning class* has 3 people (one of them was late), I've been selected to be be our Project Lead and our Development Lead.  I'm not used to so much authority.. Sure I had a WoW Guild but, for the most part I just let people do whatever since I was laid back.

Too much pressure...  AAAAAHHH!!!!  

Mustrum, Aeson  I know you two do big projects and stuff with real life consequences, do you have any pointers?


*  The class works with actual clients.. and I haven't really experienced working for others on huge projects before.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Your avatar probably doesn't help our rep either.



 Yeah the joke is played out. I might need another one soon.


----------



## CleverNickName

Dog Moon said:


> It's kinda sad, but between Rev and 4th edition, those two things sorta caused me to stop posting on EnWorld.  [The latter simply because it doesn't seem like the 3e forum gets many interesting posts anymore].  Without the fast-moving Hive and interesting 3e threads, I've almost completely left EnWorld behind.



Same here, but it wasn't just the lack of new 3.x posts.  I'm sure that it was all in my head, but for a while there it felt like people who weren't playing 4E didn't belong here.  The lame crap with Rev's fake coma was a deal-breaker for me.  Nobody needs that.

I guess I have always been overly-sensitive for a dude.  My wife was teasing me about it just this afternoon, even.

Pathfinder was the breath of fresh air that I needed.  Since its release, I've been logging on a lot more frequently...I mostly just lurk around, but at least I'm here.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> All I have to say is.... /PANIC! Since my senior project planning class* has 3 people (one of them was late), I've been selected to be be our Project Lead and our Development Lead. I'm not used to so much authority.. Sure I had a WoW Guild but, for the most part I just let people do whatever since I was laid back.
> 
> Too much pressure... AAAAAHHH!!!!
> 
> Mustrum, Aeson I know you two do big projects and stuff with real life consequences, do you have any pointers?
> 
> 
> * The class works with actual clients.. and I haven't really experienced working for others on huge projects before.



 I don't do big projects. I try not to take the lead on anything either.

What is the interaction with the client like? Are they real hands on? We have clients that we have to baby and others not so much.


----------



## Aeson

CleverNickName said:


> Same here, but it wasn't just the lack of new 3.x posts. I'm sure that it was all in my head, but for a while there it felt like people who weren't playing 4E didn't belong here. The lame crap with Rev's fake coma was a deal-breaker for me. Nobody needs that.
> 
> I guess I have always been overly-sensitive for a dude. My wife was teasing me about it just this afternoon, even.
> 
> Pathfinder was the breath of fresh air that I needed. Since its release, I've been logging on a lot more frequently...I mostly just lurk around, but at least I'm here.



 Pathfinder brought me out of the hive. I post in that forum more than here these days.

Rev apologized on facebook the other day. I think he's really missing the place and wishes he could come back.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I haven't been able to really decide how they are like.  They have some ideas on how they want the website we're making for them to work, but In all we only really had one production meeting where they pitched everything and showed us what exists out there which is similar to what they want.


----------



## CleverNickName

Aeson said:


> Yeah the joke is played out. I might need another one soon.



If you need a new celebrity, Kanye West is a pretty easy target...


----------



## Relique du Madde

CleverNickName said:


> The lame crap with Rev's fake coma was a deal-breaker for me.  Nobody needs that.
> 
> I guess I have always been overly-sensitive for a dude.  My wife was teasing me about it just this afternoon, even.




Sadly, since my uncle did the coma thing.... and died last July. I know now that if it would have happened today I wouldn't be so quick to forgive.


> Pathfinder was the breath of fresh air that I needed.





Aeson said:


> Pathfinder brought me out of the hive. I post in that forum more than here these days.
> .




How is pathfinder? What's your thoughts on it?


----------



## Relique du Madde

CleverNickName said:


> If you need a new celebrity, Kanye West is a pretty easy target...




What's funny is that Kanye made it to a website that someone designed for last quarter's Final Portfolio presentation.  The girl had a video where when you click to play the video, it plays then pauses after seve3ral seconds and a Kenye "shadowbox" is overlaid onto the video player.


----------



## CleverNickName

Aeson said:


> Rev apologized on facebook the other day. I think he's really missing the place and wishes he could come back.



He apologized a while back by way of another poster, and I accepted the apology.  So it's all water under the bridge...I didn't mean to imply that I was holding any grudges.  I was just describing the Special Place that I was in at the time it all went down.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson! Why haven't you been online on IM for a long long time? I wish people would chat with me while I'm bored at work .... Relique is so boring


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Aeson! Why haven't you been online on IM for a long long time? I wish people would chat with me while I'm bored at work .... Relique is so boring




It's probably becuase he's....  *BOOM!*

::falls over dead::


----------



## CleverNickName

Relique du Madde said:


> Sadly, since my uncle did the coma thing.... and died last July. I know now that if it would have happened today I wouldn't be so quick to forgive.
> 
> 
> 
> How is pathfinder? What's your thoughts on it?



My condolences.

Pathfinder is a pretty slick system.  It is essentially just a reprint of 3.5, but with lots of extra houserules and bug fixes.  The revised skill system alone is worth the cover price of the book, IMO.  And the sorcerer class is splendid.  If you've got an extra $10 laying around, you should grab the PDF and give it a browse.

My thoughts on it?  Well, it feels both new and familiar.  It's like the Rob Zombie remake of _Halloween_...same material, more oomph.  Wait, no.  It's like when you were 12, and your mom got you the Game Genie for your NES.  Remember how it made even the oldest, most played-out games feel new and exciting, and suddenly you were digging all of your old games out of the box in the closet and playing them again for the first time in years?   Yeah.  It's kinda like that.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> I haven't been able to really decide how they are like. They have some ideas on how they want the website we're making for them to work, but In all we only really had one production meeting where they pitched everything and showed us what exists out there which is similar to what they want.



 Keep them involved in the process. I don't mean calling all the time but some updates on progress and input on things thus far will go a long way.

As you know from working in a restaurant. All customers are different but they're still the ones that pay your bills. You may find some that'll never be happy with what you give them. 




CleverNickName said:


> If you need a new celebrity, Kanye West is a pretty easy target...



 I'd rather go with someone hot even if they're not so hot in the picture.lol


Relique du Madde said:


> How is pathfinder? What's your thoughts on it?



 I wish I've actually had a chance to play. I mainly like some of the changes. The setting is good. Customer support is very good. James Jacobs the lead on the project has replied to several posts here. It's nice to see that.


Blackrat said:


> Aeson! Why haven't you been online on IM for a long long time? I wish people would chat with me while I'm bored at work .... Relique is so boring



 I haven't been in the mood to chat. It's been a rough few weeks for me.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> It's probably becuase he's.... *BOOM!*
> 
> ::falls over dead::



 Sometimes I wish that were so.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> How is pathfinder? What's your thoughts on it?




I took a look through the PF SRD and it looks slick. I like the twists on Barbarian class and like Clever said, the new Sorcerer is cool.


----------



## Blackrat

CleverNickName said:


> The revised skill system alone is worth the cover price of the book




No, not by a far shot... But, maybe we just put priority into different things... Now the art I've seen, if it's as good in the whole book, I'm willing to dish out the cash... Once I have enough to spend


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Sometimes I wish that were so.




That was a sniper taking me out.  You know like a Monty Python type of sketch along the lines of how not to hide, but instead of hiding you blow up when ever your about to say something vital.


----------



## CleverNickName

Relique du Madde said:


> That was a sniper taking me out.



*quietly places his M40 back into its case*


----------



## CleverNickName

Blackrat said:


> No, not by a far shot... But, maybe we just put priority into different things... Now the art I've seen, if it's as good in the whole book, I'm willing to dish out the cash... Once I have enough to spend



True, the art is downright beautiful...much better than what has been coming out of Hasbro lately, IMO.  And the Combat Maneuver system, where you use the same simplified mechanic for all kinds of special combat moves like grappling and tripping and whatnot?  It's smooth like butter.

It's just that the skill system in 3.x had frustrated me for so long...so when Pathfinder showed me a better way to handle it, well, I sort of fell in love.  Once I saw that streamlined, condensed list of skills, I knew that the two of us would be very happy together.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> That was a sniper taking me out. You know like a Monty Python type of sketch along the lines of how not to hide, but instead of hiding you blow up when ever your about to say something vital.



 While not clear on the method I was aware of the result. But instead of you it'd be me.


----------



## Aeson

The class changes were nice. I've always like wizards and sorcerers. A bump in hit dice is always welcome. Druids get wildshape sooner and can use it more often. A perception skill to replace spot, search and listen is good. 

I have all of my Pathfinder books with me here at work if anyone has questions I can look stuff up.


----------



## CleverNickName

Aeson said:


> While not clear on the method I was aware of the result. But instead of you it'd be me.



*quietly removes his M40 from its case*


----------



## Blackrat

clevernickname said:


> *quietly removes his m40 from its case*



*Sneaks next to CNN*

WHAT'YA DOING!


----------



## CleverNickName

Blackrat said:


> *Sneaks next to CNN*
> 
> WHAT'YA DOING!



Um...rehearsing for a play?

Wow.  I had no idea the M40 was so awesome.

('night, gang.)


----------



## Relique du Madde

A fun show to watch is *Locked n Loaded *on the History channel.  Nothing is more awesome then watching a 60 year old ex-marine talk about weapons, especially when they get a psychotic gleam in their eye as they are doing it.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Haven't been a while here, too. 



Relique du Madde said:


> All I have to say is.... /PANIC!  Since my senior project planning class* has 3 people (one of them was late), I've been selected to be be our Project Lead and our Development Lead.  I'm not used to so much authority.. Sure I had a WoW Guild but, for the most part I just let people do whatever since I was laid back.
> 
> Too much pressure...  AAAAAHHH!!!!
> 
> Mustrum, Aeson  I know you two do big projects and stuff with real life consequences, do you have any pointers?



You know wrong. 

I am also more the laid back type. Take it from Picard - listen to the others and than decide the approach. 

Figure out where you (or the class teacher or whatever) wants to go with your project, and how you want to do it. 
Decide on teams, on iteration steps you take (these steps might include figuring out where you want to go next or if you are still going the expected route or the destination has changed.)

Try to estimate how long individual tasks get (which should first be done by those that are planning to do). They will be off. You will be off. That's okay. Compare expectation and reality, and use that to improve your estimates. 

It is important to organize tasks in smaller chunks. The more complex a task is, the worse it will be defined, the harder it will be to achieve it, and the higher will be the difference between expectation and reality. (Hint: Any task usually take longer than expected, not shorter.) 

Organize your teams discussions. Either moderate them yourself or set someone to moderate them. Only one persons should speak at a time, and if two people want to speak at the same time, figure out the order in which they get to speak. (By the way: I think it's a good thing when you need to do this often - it's a sign for motivation). If no one has to say anything, you need to bring up questions. 

In software development, having two people (pair programming, extreme programming) work on one task has shown good results. I don't think that is limited to software development. You need someone to bounce ideas off, someone that questions your approach or someone that helps you when you are stuck. But if the team is too large, you will quickly run in circles and not achieve anything (especially without a moderator).
Another technique are short (typically daily) meetings (typically done standing) where everyone quickly presents what he did (and any issues that still need resolving) and what he will do until the next meeting. 

Generally it's good to have a good "feedback loop". Regularly giving feedback enables people to see if they are still on track and allows you to correct mistakes and address. But at the same time - don't let it become "micro-management". Trust that people do their job and don't move your targets around.


----------



## CleverNickName

I don't know if anyone is interested, but there is a slot available in the Iron DM 2009 competition.  We had a last minute cancellation, and there weren't any alternates signed up.

I've never competed before, but it sounds like a lot of fun.  You have 48 hours to create an adventure, using a list of ingredients.  It's a single-elimination tournament, and the DM who makes the most original, interesting, and entertaining adventure advances to the next bracket.

At the very least, it's a virtual gold mine of free adventures.  

Sign up here.  Or just stop in to watch the madness.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Pathfinder brought me out of the hive. I post in that forum more than here these days.
> 
> Rev apologized on facebook the other day. I think he's really missing the place and wishes he could come back.




I bet he does.  Considering how much time he spent with him and all those alts, man, he spent WAY too much time here.


----------



## Dog Moon

So the Twins are playing against the Yankees.  Did bad the first game, shoulda won the second game.  But... we ended up losing.  Gah.


----------



## Dog Moon

Possibly bad news though: someone may have stolen my WoW account...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Possibly bad news though: someone may have stolen my WoW account...




How the hell they do that?  Even better question, are all your characters still have their stuff, or are they now all nekid and cashless?


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> How the hell they do that?  Even better question, are all your characters still have their stuff, or are they now all nekid and cashless?




Not entirely sure, but one of my friends, real life friend for YEARS, said he talked to what he thought was me, but the person talked like someone strange.  Now, my friend could be pulling my leg, but it's sort of a weird subject to do something like that with since I haven't played in about half a year.


----------



## Dog Moon

So... I also found out that someone I used to work with at a different company is being accused of theft of money from the company on like ten accounts.  I just read a press release he apparently gave out and man, he's starting a mean fight, throwing about strange accusations that seem farfetched, but will probably make people search for the truth and if truth, there's going to be trouble for at least a few people.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Damn


----------



## Aeson

It's the guy from the old job. He haxed your WoW account and now he's moved on to real accounts. Kill him and take his stuff in game.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> I bet he does. Considering how much time he spent with him and all those alts, man, he spent WAY too much time here.



 Some could say most of us spend too much time here. 

Charles had no life outside of his bedroom except the internet. Have you seen the pictures he's posted? Everything he'll ever need is right there. Hopefully he'll get the help he talked about getting.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Some could say most of us spend too much time here.



Yeah, and if not here it would/could be Facebook, myspace, a forum, a wiki, or WOW.

It's scary to think what would happen to most American's mental states if the Amish get their way.


----------



## CleverNickName

My wife works very hard to make sure I have a life outside of the Internet.  Why, just this morning, she gave me a list of things to do around the house, like mowing the lawn and buying groceries, folding laundry, and washing dishes, while she is at work.  And tonight, we are having a half-dozen people over for dinner, so I'll also have to remove an impressive amount of rubbish from the living room, and cook a tasty meal for eight.  So while I might wish to stay online all weekend long, my wife makes sure that I get plenty of exercise and that my social scene stays robust.

Bless her.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Some could say most of us spend too much time here.




HA! The past few months this place has been practically dead. Granted, a lot of the activity last year was due to Rev. 



> Charles had no life outside of his bedroom except the internet. Have you seen the pictures he's posted? Everything he'll ever need is right there. Hopefully he'll get the help he talked about getting.




Yeah, Rev was a bit of a Hikikomori. I hope things are going better for him.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You're use of Japanese words and phrases which can be easily defined using google scares me.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> You're use of Japanese words and phrases which can be easily defined using google scares me.




Why?


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Yeah, Rev was a bit of a Hikikomori. I hope things are going better for him.






Relique du Madde said:


> You're use of Japanese words and phrases which can be easily defined using google scares me.



 I know what the word is. I didn't need Google. I have an anime that centers around a hikikomori. That would be a fitting term.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah, especially after reading the Wikipedia article.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Why?




Because they do.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Because they do.



 Expand your lexicon, cabrone.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Don't make me school you again, gabacho!


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Don't make me school you again, gabacho!










Give me a good band to look up on Youtube, please.


----------



## Relique du Madde

A good band?  Hmmm, Siouxie and the Banshees cuz if my GF and I would have gone out, we would have gone to our friend Veronica's shop's Grand Opening party and Veronica used to have a Siouxie and the Banshees cover band.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> A good band? Hmmm, Siouxie and the Banshees cuz if my GF and I would have gone out, we would have gone to our friend Veronica's shop's Grand Opening party and Veronica used to have a Siouxie and the Banshees cover band.



Thanks. Nice choice.

What kind of shop?


----------



## Aeson

Now I need a user title to go with the new avatar.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Thanks. Nice choice.
> 
> What kind of shop?




It's a goth shop..  She's selling a lot of the posters, cds, t-shirts, and other misc. trinkets she had in storage from her different clubs.


----------



## Relique du Madde

::Thinks:: I have no clue.



Dude... what's with japanese people?!?!?  I was looking for a random pict to post came across KIGURUMI masks...  Crrrreeeeeeppppyyy!


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> ::Thinks:: I have no clue.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude... what's with japanese people?!?!? I was looking for a random pict to post came across KIGURUMI masks... Crrrreeeeeeppppyyy!



 Their culture is so pent up. The young are trying new ways to express themselves before they explode.


----------



## Aeson

YouTube - The Used and My Chemical Romance live (2gether)


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Their culture is so pent up. The young are trying new ways to express themselves before they explode.




Yeah, but.....






.... is just plain creepy.


----------



## Aeson

Look at Hentai. This is the evolution of that I guess. Instead of watching an anime girl have sex you can get one to have sex with you.


----------



## Aeson

I'll trump you.


----------



## Aeson

We might need to stop. We could be getting Dog Moon and Galeros all excited. 



I keed. I keed.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hahahahaha.  But you are right we should stop before we start slipping down the Furry chart...


----------



## Aeson

But we're no where near sick bastard yet. We need to try harder.


----------



## Aeson

Like the new title?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Like the new title?




I feel like I been sigged.... but even cooler.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I know what the word is. I didn't need Google. I have an anime that centers around a hikikomori. That would be a fitting term.




Welcome to the NHK?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Welcome to the NHK?



 Yeah they tricked me with their cover art.lol


----------



## Aeson

Anyone up for trying a Pathfinder PBP? I want to run the Second Darkness adventure path. I may try with my in person group but I don't know when that'll be. I've never played a PBP much less run one. This will truly be an experience.


----------



## CleverNickName

Wow, what a strange, strange night.  I got hit on by a dude at a karaoke bar...which was weird, but it happens.  Well, when I told him that I was straight, the girl standing next to him yells out "DIBS!"

I guess my wedding ring needs more bling.


----------



## Aeson

CleverNickName said:


> Wow, what a strange, strange night. I got hit on by a dude at a karaoke bar...which was weird, but it happens. Well, when I told him that I was straight, the girl standing next to him yells out "DIBS!"
> 
> I guess my wedding ring needs more bling.



 For some wedding rings don't mean a thang. 

Were either of them cute?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> Now I need a user title to go with the new avatar.




I think the first time I came in contact with Battletech was through the computer game "The Crescent Hawk's Inception". The main character was called "Jason Youngblood". I am probably pronouncing your name wrong, but it seems to me that "Jason" and "Aeson" could rhyme, but I think you are Aeson Youngblood.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

CleverNickName said:


> Wow, what a strange, strange night.  I got hit on by a dude at a karaoke bar...which was weird, but it happens.  Well, when I told him that I was straight, the girl standing next to him yells out "DIBS!"
> 
> I guess my wedding ring needs more bling.



The fist part reminded me of the recent Dollhouse episode.

The latter part reminds me of the Scrubs epsiode after one of the Elliot/JD break-ups where JD is approached by a woman in the bar that totally wants him, but he is not "on the market" at the time. At the end of the episode, he is again and the women ignores him, which he sees as a proof he is available again...

I guess you can identify nerds by how many shows they are reminded of when they read or hear a random sentence.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Yeah they tricked me with their cover art.lol




It is one of my favorite anime. But I like the Manga even better. And there is also a Light Novel which came before even the manga or anime.



Aeson said:


> Anyone up for trying a Pathfinder PBP? I want to run the Second Darkness adventure path. I may try with my in person group but I don't know when that'll be. I've never played a PBP much less run one. This will truly be an experience.




I am up for it.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> We might need to stop. We could be getting Dog Moon and Galeros all excited.




Oh Yes!

You are getting my Asexual lust active!



Oh, I hear that a lot of the time people in the Kigurumi suits are men.


----------



## Wereserpent

Can I make the new Hive?


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> It is one of my favorite anime. But I like the Manga even better. And there is also a Light Novel which came before even the manga or anime.



It's different from what I'm used to but not in a bad way.



Galeros said:


> I am up for it.



 Cool. We just need a few more players. I'll need some help running it since it's the first time for me.


Galeros said:


> Oh Yes!
> 
> You are getting my Asexual lust active!



You're no fun to pick on sometimes.


Galeros said:


> Oh, I hear that a lot of the time people in the Kigurumi suits are men.



 Some men do crossdress cosplay.


Galeros said:


> Can I make the new Hive?



 Sure why not.


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I think the first time I came in contact with Battletech was through the computer game "The Crescent Hawk's Inception". The main character was called "Jason Youngblood". I am probably pronouncing your name wrong, but it seems to me that "Jason" and "Aeson" could rhyme, but I think you are Aeson Youngblood.



 I pronounce it as A-son. I've had someone say E-son.


----------



## Wereserpent

Here is the new HIVE!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/off-to.../266330-society-study-modern-visual-hive.html


----------



## CleverNickName

Aeson said:


> For some wedding rings don't mean a thang.
> 
> Were either of them cute?



(scratches head)  I guess so.  The guy was normal-shaped and had clean clothes on...but beyond that, I really don't know how to gauge a man's level of hotness.

The girl who called dibs, however, was a looker.  She was clearly drunk, though, and that is always a turnoff for me.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Oh Yes!
> 
> You are getting my Asexual lust active!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I hear that a lot of the time people in the Kigurumi suits are men.




It's the same thing with Furries.  The ones you think are chicks, often are guys.


----------



## Relique du Madde

CleverNickName said:


> The girl who called dibs, however, was a *hooker*.




fify


----------



## CleverNickName

Relique du Madde said:


> fify



Heh, probably.  I wasn't going to hang out with her long enough to find out...


----------

